# Terrorist attacks in Paris



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

Here's the BBC live feed link:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/world-europe-34815972

No one seems to know exactly what's going on, looks like there may have been three seperate incidents across Paris. People don't even know if it is terrorism yet although that seems like the most logical explanation.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Daily Mail said:


> Paris has been gripped by terror after three terror attacks in the heart of the city left at least 26 dead tonight.
> There was a shootout inside a restaurant on the Rue Bichat, two explosions near the Stade de France sports stadium and another shooting at the Paris Bataclan concert hall where terrorists are said to be holding 60 people hostage.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...od-scene-not-far-Charlie-Hebdo-shootings.html

Another day, another terrorist attack. When will it end?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

Death toll is going to be much larger. I doubt they are interested in keeping the hostages alive.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

They did it again !!! When will this horrible violence ever end ?

Edit: 40 dead


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Louaja89 said:


> They did it again !!! When will this horrible violence ever end ?


When the west stops playing Cold War style political games in the Middle East and takes care of business


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

Keep letting these people in your countries smh


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

Holy shit, this is horrible.

My heart goes out to everyone in Paris. I hope they can figure out and stop whatever the hell is going on.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

I suppose this is the thanks Europe gets for bringing in all the refugees.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...od-scene-not-far-Charlie-Hebdo-shootings.html

Meh, this year has sucked even more moose cock than 2014 did, so we might as well get this out of the way so 2016 hopefully doesn't have to continue the stream of fuckery.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

Awful news. You could actually hear the bomb go off during the France/Germany game earlier...


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

Time for the politicians to act shocked and do nothing then it will happen again 6 months from now. rinse n repeat.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

They say the hostage situation happened during the Eagles of Death Metal concert I wonder if the band are hostages too


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I suppose this is the thanks Europe gets for bringing in all the refugees.


you think the refugees did this fpalm

the retards living in France did this


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I suppose this is the thanks Europe gets for bringing in all the refugees.


It's a lose lose situation


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> They say the hostage situation happened during the Eagles of Death Metal concert I wonder if the band are hostages too


Well apparently the building has a capacity of 2,500 (I think) and there is only 100 hostages reported and I would presume if anyone got rushed out at the sign of trouble, it would be the band. I could be wrong but that's how I picture this working out.

Hope they neutralise the hostage situation before something even worse happens, if it is terrorism I doubt they are gonna be looking to keep them alive.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



dashing_man said:


> you think the refugees did this fpalm
> 
> the retards living in France did this


The retards living in France (or their parents) were most likely refugees a few generations ago. It's not necessarily the current generation of refugees that I'm worrying about, but the one after.

The one that doesn't remember that this kind of old country bullshit is what they escaped in the first place.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

We need a fucking politician with balls of steel!!!! Where´s Winston Chruchill when you need him ? We need another Churchill, some guy whos says, fuck the Geneva Convention, fuck the UN, we´re gonna deal with this! Nowadays politicians much like the world is all just a bunch of faggoty pussies and the end result is this, innocent people getting slaughtered in their native countries. 

I wonder how much more do we the so called free world have to endure for someone to step up!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

JFC this is terrible. Now they are reporting attacks at a shopping mall.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

where is the army ?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

Seems like a coordinated attack with 3 separate incidents so far with a possible hostage situation going so unfortunately like others have said the death toll with most likely rise dramatically. Fucking shame.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

Didn't investigators recently find out that Russian passenger plane went down due to terrorist bomb?

payback for Russia bombing the Syrian rebels and Isis now or something


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

*Damn, this is awful wherever it happens and a place like Paris that I visited in the past year makes the frailty of life seem that bit more real.*


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

RIP... We have had 7 attacks stopped in the UK this year, we are very lucky, when will this stop fgs?



Pronoss said:


> Didn't investigators recently find out that Russian passenger plane went down due to terrorist bomb?
> 
> payback for Russia bombing the Syrian rebels and Isis now or something


Yep.

http://www.cnbc.com/2015/11/06/stranded-british-tourists-anxious-to-leave-egyptian-resort.html

I was planning to visit Paris in January, kind of puts me off now... :cry


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

Affreux, c'est affreux.

Etat d'urgence, l'armée déployée.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

Scary, especially since I just came out of the cinema watching James Bond, which has plenty of European cities under terroism, and then to come out to this reality. I'm really glad I don't live in a big city right now.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

CNN says 60 dead

Paris is getting hit like fucking crazy these last few years


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

Egalement une prise d'otage en cours dans une salle de concert.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

*I live in Paris. I had gone to sleep earlier than usual today, but just woke up when I started receiving safety confirmation messages from my company. Damn, this is horrible!*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

damn r.i.p to the people


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

normally i'd make some morbid joke...



but them fuckers better not put my creepy online stalker-ish obsession with the most beautiful Alizée in danger!


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *I live in Paris. I had gone to sleep earlier than usual today, but just woke up when I started receiving safety confirmation messages from my company. Damn, this is horrible!*


Glad you're safe. This is frightening shit going on. Acts of pure evil. It breaks my heart.

My thoughts and prayers to all effected.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

Before sweeping generalisations are made, remember that 40 Shia Muslims were killed by ISIS in Lebanon yesterday too. I myself am as guilty of anyone as disregarding terrible news from non-Western parts of the world, but I think it's important to realise that ISIS are at war with a lot more than our fundamentalism and values.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

The religion of peace strikes again. I hope the full force of the U.S. and Russia come down on ISIS.

A nuclear bomb has not been used in over 75 years.....it may be time.

CNN now reporting at least 60 dead. RIP to all those innocent souls.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

Terrible news but this happens every day in Palestine, Syria and many other parts of the world. Suddenly it's massive news because France is involved.

RIP to thoss who have died.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Telos said:


> Glad you're safe. This is frightening shit going on.


*Thanks man. I pray for families of those who got attacked*


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

Fuck I'm happy I watched the match at home and not in some pub .


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Jaxx said:


> Terrible news but this happens every day in Palestine, Syria and many other parts of the world. Suddenly it's massive news because France is involved.
> 
> RIP to thoss who have died.


Well when something violent happens in place that is not normally violent its far bigger news than when something violent happens in a place that it happens far more in

Law of averages and all that


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Ratedr4life said:


> A nuclear bomb has not been used in over 75 years.....it may be time.


Well this is moronic. The best reaction to the loss of around 70 innocent people is to go on and kill a couple million innocent people?

Am I the only person who despairs at humanity when this kind of event happens? Not just because of the sadness of the event itself but because of the subtext of all the response? Massive outcry of sadness because it's happened in a wealthy white nation, where as every day countless people are killed in poor countries but nobody bats and eyelid because their lives seemingly don't matter as much as western wealthy lives...


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

feeling sad for the french but i think this is a conspiracy to close all the borders and making the muslims even more hated .


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

Sad, but not surprising. Trash is trash.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

the ISIS has nothing to do with Islam , there's of muslims in my neighbo rand they're a very good people , generous , kind but this is sad , i bet it's gonna blamed on the poor refegees and muslims of France , i predict that Germany gonna close its border in the coming days . and btw this shit happens in Palestine and Syria all the time millions of kids are dying but no body gives a shit but now because it's france everybody is crying .


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



just1988 said:


> Well this is moronic. The best reaction to the loss of around 70 innocent people is to go on and kill a couple million innocent people?
> 
> Am I the only person who despairs at humanity when this kind of event happens? Not just because of the sadness of the event itself but because of the subtext of all the response? Massive outcry of sadness because it's happened in a wealthy white nation, where as every day countless people are killed in poor countries but nobody bats and eyelid because their lives seemingly don't matter as much as western wealthy lives...


I agree with you, violence to combat violence isn't the best answer, but at a certain point when you're left with no option, you have to go to extremes. You can't sit by and do nothing.

How many times are we gonna go through this? The loved ones of those that died today, that died yesterday, last week, last month, last year and all that have ever died at the hands of terrorism want and deserve justice. Justice isn't politicians giving somber speeches or people tweeting their thoughts and prayers, at some point ACTION is required.

The thousands of innocent lives that are killed in these "poor" countries that no one talks about are killed by the very same people that kill in these wealthier countries.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *I live in Paris. I had gone to sleep earlier than usual today, but just woke up when I started receiving safety confirmation messages from my company. Damn, this is horrible!*


Stay safe.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

@Miss Sally


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



stevefox1200 said:


> Well when something violent happens in place that is not normally violent its far bigger news than when something violent happens in a place that it happens far more in
> 
> Law of averages and all that


Yeah you're right. Let's not report the children being killed in cold blood in Palestine and Syria because it's normal over there.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

It's only a matter of time before this happens in the UK, it's terrifying to be honest imagine what those people were thinking when it happened I would of shît my pants instantly.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Ratedr4life said:


> I agree with you, violence to combat violence isn't the best answer, but at a certain point when you're left with no option, you have to go to extremes. You can't sit by and do nothing.
> 
> How many times are we gonna go through this? The loved ones of those that died today, that died yesterday, last week, last month, last year and all that have ever died at the hands of terrorism want and deserve justice. Justice isn't politicians giving somber speeches or people tweeting their thoughts and prayers, at some point ACTION is required.
> 
> *The thousands of innocent lives that are killed in these "poor" countries that no one talks about are killed by the very same people that kill in these wealthier countries.*


Well, we could also throw a nuclear bomb on those who fund the death of millions of people on Siria.........Oh Wait....yeah, those are western arms.


The most terrifying thing about this is the scale, if you can almost shot down an entire capital of the world with little logistics and preparation then is very possible to repeat it regularly. Bad times are ahead, certainly


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Jaxx said:


> Yeah you're right. Let's not report the children being killed in cold blood in Palestine and Syria because it's normal over there.


If an eclipse happened everyday it wouldn't make the papers

It like how I feel more strongly about drunk driving if my brother was killed by rather than a guy 100000 miles away

People are more affected by things that hit closer to home and are more unexpected


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...od-scene-not-far-Charlie-Hebdo-shootings.html
> 
> Another day, another terrorist attack. When will it end?


When the human population on earth gets down to at least one.


Man I wish I could take a trip to Paris right now. Not to see the damage but to shop and live life and basically give a big middle finger to ISIS or whoever was behind this. THAT is the best way to get them, beyond killing them. Living life of freedom with no fear of them.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

First, it was Beirut, Lebanon (my home country) yesterday and now, Paris. :crying:

This is really horrible. R.I.P to all the ones that died.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



stevefox1200 said:


> If an eclipse happened everyday it wouldn't make the papers
> 
> It like how I feel more strongly about drunk driving if my brother was killed by rather than a guy 100000 miles away
> 
> People are more affected by things that hit closer to home and are more unexpected


I understand your point but this isn't an eclipse, it's innocent lives being taken. Incomparable.

Yeah sure, my brother being killed would also affect me a million times more than some random dude but if that guy was murdered in cold blood along with his whole fsmily and all his neighbours, that's just as news worthy as what's happened in Paris.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

Awful news indeed. My heart goes out to the loved ones and the entire city 
of paris. And the country of france.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

The world we live in such a seriously dangerous place at the moment. Truly horrifying news 

My heart goes out to everyone affected by this most recent tragedy.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

160 dead as of right now.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *I live in Paris. I had gone to sleep earlier than usual today, but just woke up when I started receiving safety confirmation messages from my company. Damn, this is horrible!*


Hope everything is well with you MW1, can't imagine how horrible it must be to be there


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

Holy shit. I was only in Paris yesterday.

Enough us enough. Namby pamby tactics haven't worked. Time to turn Syria into glass.
And anybody else hiding these twisted fucks can get their's too.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

 Who is Isis?﻿


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

*Fuck ISIS.

My condolences to the family members of those who died because of this. R.I.P.*


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

Absolutely awful news.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

*What a fucking shame. *


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Joff said:


> Keep letting these people in your countries smh


Let mass immigration into Europe and don't expect this to happen.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I suppose this is the thanks Europe gets for bringing in all the refugees.


The more they let in the higher the risk of this happening again.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

The time for PC is over!!!! The Governments should take immediate action against those fuckers, and strike down as fast and as furious as possible! But no!!!!! The fucking PC brigade tells us to be compassionate and open our asses to these fuckers entering Europe at their own pleasure.

Make no mistake about it, I have no doube that some people entering are decent folks, but the more "refugees" we let in, the higher the risk of these shitty events happening.

Refugees are a fucking trojan horse entering Europe.

My heart is with the families of those who died while they simply were trying to enjoy a concert, or eating a meal at the restaurant and for the fuckers who did this may the burn in hell while being ass raped by Satan himself for all eternity!


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Tiago said:


> Refugees are a fucking trojan horse entering Europe.


You mean the same refugees that became refugees because Europe, Russia and USA keep perpetuating the civil war in Syria?


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



asdf0501 said:


> You mean the same refugees that became refugees because Europe, Russia and USA keep perpetuating the civil war in Syria?


One word: Yes


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Push_Miz said:


> the ISIS has nothing to do with Islam , there's of muslims in my neighbo rand they're a very good people , generous , kind but this is sad , i bet it's gonna blamed on the poor refegees and muslims of France , i predict that Germany gonna close its border in the coming days . and btw this shit happens in Palestine and Syria all the time millions of kids are dying but no body gives a shit but now because it's france everybody is crying .


So are you saying Muslims didn't do this?

If so who did?


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



asdf0501 said:


> You mean the same refugees that became refugees because Europe, Russia and USA keep perpetuating the civil war in Syria?


Are you trying to turn this into a political fight? Over 100 people are dead and people are being executed as we speak.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

Terrible. Too bad the police didnt storm the building earlier. Since some of the attackers were suicide bombers, there was zero chance the hostage takers were sincere in negotiating a release.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

God this is awful.

Gotta love the people on this thread jumping to conclusions and assuming that this is all the refugees fault when no one even knows who did this yet. Stay classy guys.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Truthbetold said:


> So are you saying Muslims didn't do this?
> 
> If so who did?


Push_Miz is a neo-nazi or at least a neo-facist so he will say the jews


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

death toll being reported to be over 140


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Rant time, thanks to the terrible things that have happened today in Paris.

This is fucked up. I am so sick of this bullshit. Innocent people dying in the hands of some extremist in some whacked out idea that it appeases some God. I'm not a religious man at all. But I respect religion for what it does and how it helps people. I just don't believe in it for my own reasons. This is one of those reasons. More people have been killed in the name of God, than any other reason. It has it's positives but man oh man does it have negatives. I've sat by and watched religion teach people that it's OK to hate someone based on how they were born, hate people based on how they dress, that women aren't equal to men, that women should obey and wear clothes to cover themselves. That people can't eat certain things or do certain things all to appease some God...some times for no rhyme or reason at all. That doesn't sound like freedom to me. Do I hate religion? No. Of course not. It gives billions hope. But there's some things that need to change. ASAP. First and foremost is the idea that whatever God you believe in, thinks that its OK for you to hate, discriminate or even kill someone else. If there is a God, he certainly doesn't condone this. Please send your thoughts and/or prayers to everyone who was injured or killed today in the attacks in Paris. Its something that simply shouldn't happen. If there are any French posters reading this, nous vous aimons , rester fort mes amis.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Jaxx said:


> Yeah you're right. Let's not report the children being killed in cold blood in Palestine and Syria because it's normal over there.


http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/09/obama-netanyahu-us-visit-military-aid-israel

^And to make it worse the slaughter of children in Palestine is funded by US taxpayers.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> Are you trying to turn this into a political fight? Over 100 people are dead and people are being executed as we speak.


Nop, I'm just remembering why is stupid to blame refugees as fast as some stupid people here seems to do. Specially when a conflict of this characteristics is more complex than just believing that playing coronel Sanders is going to make everything go away


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Jaxx said:


> I understand your point but this isn't an eclipse, it's innocent lives being taken. Incomparable.
> 
> Yeah sure, my brother being killed would also affect me a million times more than some random dude but if that guy was murdered in cold blood along with his whole fsmily and all his neighbours, that's just as news worthy as what's happened in Paris.


I'm not disagreeing but the news just report what people want to hear

People are far more affected when people like them die than people from other cultures

Its kind of a "If it can happen in Paris it can happen anywhere" reaction


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Truthbetold said:


> So are you saying Muslims didn't do this?
> 
> If so who did?


I am implying that true muslims cannot do this , the ISIS are nothing but a bunch of puppets controlled by the wests , and their antics are far from Islam , believe when i tell you that the real Muslims are one of the most nicest people in the planet , iknow a lot of them .


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



asdf0501 said:


> Nop, I'm just remembering why is stupid to blame refugees as fast as some stupid people here seems to do. Specially when a conflict of this characteristics is more complex than just believing that playing coronel Sanders is going to make everything go away


Where oh where did you see me blame the refugees? Do tell me. I was merely stating the obvious. If you let these people in Europe the chances of something like this happening are going to increase dramatically


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

horrible just horrible. #Prayers4Pairs


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



stevefox1200 said:


> Push_Miz is a neo-nazi or at least a neo-facist so he will say the jews


zionists are behind everything you know .

Or :










This guy is still in Paris .


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Political correctness keeps destroying the world.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

@Mr. Wrestling 1

Stay safe, bruh bruh. And bring back some tasty French bitches on your trip back. :I


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

this is so awful


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Reptilian said:


> Political correctness keeps destroying the world.


Yeh those IS brothas are just far too politically correct for their own good. Somebody stop their rampage of political correctness!


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> Are you trying to turn this into a political fight? Over 100 people are dead and people are being executed as we speak.


although this is really sad but last year, these same idiots stormed in a school in Pakistan and killed at least 140 children aged 8-14

and we didn't even get anything from anyone. Kids were brutally murdered, FUCKING KIDS!!!! :fuckthis


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



AryaDark said:


> *What a fucking shame. *


It most certainly is. 

Hope everyone on Wrestling Forum who is in or around Paris is safe, as well as everyone else.

_C'est avec emotion que j'apprends le deuill qui vous frappe tout d'un coup et je tiens à ce que vous soyez assure de ma chaleureuse sympathie._


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Tiago said:


> Where oh where did you see me blame the refugees? Do tell me. I was merely stating the obvious. If you let these people in Europe the chances of something like this happening are going to increase dramatically





Tiago said:


> The time for PC is over!!!! *The Governments should take immediate action against those fuckers, and strike down as fast and as furious as possible! But no!!!!! The fucking PC brigade tells us to be compassionate and open our asses to these fuckers entering Europe at their own pleasure.*
> 
> Make no mistake about it, I have no doube that some people entering are decent folks, but the more "refugees" we let in, the higher the risk of these shitty events happening.
> *
> Refugees are a fucking trojan horse entering Europe.*




Yeah, you aren't blaming refugees at all


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



asdf0501 said:


> Yeah, you aren't blaming refugees at all


Okay´you´re right, So what? I have the right to blame whoever I want.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



dashing_man said:


> although this is really sad but last year, these same idiots stormed in a school in Pakistan and killed at least 140 children aged 8-14
> 
> and we didn't even get anything from anyone. Kids were brutally murdered, FUCKING KIDS!!!! :fuckthis


If this shit doesn't happen in the allies coutries it's not a big deal , far more brutal crimes are comitted in Syria , Palestine , Lebanon , Iraq even here in South Italia but the media doesn't care , the muslim people should always be the terrorists .


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

This is awful... Please stay safe everyone who is in Paris and travelling.



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *I live in Paris. I had gone to sleep earlier than usual today, but just woke up when I started receiving safety confirmation messages from my company. Damn, this is horrible!*


Gosh please stay safe, I'm so sorry for what you are experiencing.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> @Mr. Wrestling 1
> 
> Stay safe, bruh bruh. And bring back some tasty French bitches on your trip back. :I





Addychu said:


> Gosh please stay safe, I'm so sorry for what you are experiencing.



*Thank you very much for the concern, friends!
I am safe. My condolences to all those who have been directly or indirectly affected. 


It's a shame that we live in a world where religion divides us and terrorism unites us :sad:*


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Push_Miz said:


> If this shit doesn't happen in the allies coutries it's not a big deal , far more brutal crimes are comitted in Syria , Palestine , Lebanon , Iraq even here in South Italia but the media doesn't care , the muslim people should always be the terrorists .


sadly this is the belief in the so called develop countries. a girl was gang raped and then killed by marines in Iraq. Where is the stand against that. The Whole West knows about it, was that an act of self defense. Raping a girl. A fucking TEEN!!
And if idiots are talking about bloody humanity. That shit newspaper Charlie Hebdo, they made fun of that syrian child for drowning in the ocean and had a laugh about it in their daily cartoon fpalm Well you aren't expressing love from your side and you expect to get love from and not hate from the other side, Seriously you made fun a of a dead kid, a dead 2 year old kid who drowned in the Ocean. WHere is the FUCKING Humanity now

I seriously condemn the attacks on Paris tonight.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Thank you very much for the concern, friends!
> I am safe. My condolences to all those who have been directly or indirectly affected.
> 
> 
> It's a shame that we live in a world where religion divides us and terrorism unites us :sad:*


Glad to know you´re safe!  IMO we would be better off in a world with no religion and no beliefs but that´s an utopia


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Well, I live there, it's awful. To add to the shock, I was actually planning to attend tomorow's Deftones show at that venue...

I blame French elites for years of terrible foreign policies and uncontrolled massive immigration.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Hopefully this thread doesn't turn into political debates or arguments. I heard about this story on my way home but never expected the death toll to be that high. I understand why some don't watch the news, I saw a story the other day that just broke my heart but this is a 100 times worse. My prayers go out to the friends and family of the victims and anyone in France, I can't imagine how chaotic and stressing it is over there now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Café de René said:


> Well, I live there, it's awful. To add to the shock, I was actually planning to attend tomorow's Deftones show at that venue...
> 
> I blame French elites for years of terrible foreign policies and uncontrolled massive immigration.


Stay safe by teaming up with @Mr. Wrestling 1. He's a tough SOB and doesn't take shit from anyone, much less a bunch of jabroni jihadists.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Situations like these just make myself ask _why?_


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Push_Miz said:


> If this shit doesn't happen in the allies coutries it's not a big deal , far more brutal crimes are comitted in Syria , Palestine , Lebanon , Iraq even here in South Italia but the media doesn't care , the muslim people should always be the terrorists .


The 800,000 to 1.5 million people that got killed during Operation Iraqi Freedom which were mostly innocent didn't get brought up very often in US news. Same with the thousands of kids slaughtered in Palestine. The world will NEVER be at peace. Alot of Europe is anti-American because they realize how much US foreign policy in the Middle East affects them. I was in Germany in 2004 and they were having anti-war protest in the streets.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



> That shit newspaper Charlie Hebro, they made fun of that syrian child for drowning in the ocean and had a laugh about it in their daily cartoon


Thats just a really low scumbag thing to do.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Horrible news, R.I.P. to the victims and condolences to the families.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Café de René said:


> Well, I live there, it's awful. To add to the shock, I was actually planning to attend tomorow's Deftones show at that venue...
> 
> I blame French elites for years of terrible foreign policies and uncontrolled massive immigration.


Prends soin de toi mon ami , a mon avis l'immigration n'est pas le problème .


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *I live in Paris. I had gone to sleep earlier than usual today, but just woke up when I started receiving safety confirmation messages from my company. Damn, this is horrible!*


Stay safe.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

This is truly horrible. 

My thoughts and prayers are with the people of France during this horrible time.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

*Just read that Bella Twins are in Paris at the moment. They're safe, as confirmed by their brother JJ Bella
http://wrestlingnews.co/the-bella-twins-and-tnas-jeremy-borash-stuck-in-paris/*


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Fucking hell, human beings never cease to disappoint do they. Fucking awful.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

This just goes out to prove how, in a blink of an eye, our life can be changed.... or even worse gone. Human life has no value whatsoever these days and that is absolutely scary.

So a friendly reminder to all, no matter how much bickering there may be in these forums and in our private lives, stop for a moment, and be grateful that you are here and... just enjoy the ride.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*

My thoughts go out to the people of France. 



Push_Miz said:


> *the ISIS has nothing to do with Islam , there's of muslims in my neighbo rand they're a very good people , generous , kind but this is sad , i bet it's gonna blamed on the poor refegees and muslims of France* , i predict that Germany gonna close its border in the coming days . and btw this shit happens in Palestine and Syria all the time millions of kids are dying but no body gives a shit but now because it's france everybody is crying .


Obviously there are going to be bad people in a large group. But to say that Islam has nothing to do with the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria is really daft.

People are dying all the time in Palestine, Syria and less developed countries. It's a lot more rare for people to die in wealthy countries. I'm not saying lives of those in poorer countries are worth less, but as it's more common it isn't really news.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Awful.
RIP to anyone who lost their lives in this attack, and to everyone else in Pairs, stay safe.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

I cant stop thinking about the poor souls in France... :cry

I'm sitting here safe whilst other people are suffering.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

*I'm not tolerating baiters and assholes right now. Fair warning.*


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Terrible. Difficult and impossible to deal with. You will not convince these individuals to change their ideology. Problem is who are they? Where are they? And how do you find them? Impossible. Many were born and raised in Europe and departed to become radicalized and returned. The sophistication of this attack mirrors the Mumbai attacks. We live in a new age where the target doesn't matter, and there is no political point to them any longer. They desire maximizing death utilizing live television and the acts are committed by natural born citizens with Western educations. It makes for an impossible situation to stop this. Perhaps ever.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Ratedr4life said:


> A nuclear bomb has not been used in over 75 years.....it may be time.


It may be time for you to take your medication.


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

The religion of peace strikes again!

They keep telling me that Islam is a tolerant, peaceful religion and everyone else is violent and bloodthirsty. Somehow, I just don't believe it!

- Mike


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

What's always terrifying is the genuine belief these people have in their cause. I hear them called cowards, but these are brainwashed people willingly ending their lives just to kill innocent people, genuinely believing they're doing God's work. 

The individuals aren't the problem. The people funding and promoting these ideologies need to be destroyed. I think it's pretty obvious where it's coming from too.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

My condolences to all parties involved or affected by this


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

RIP for those who lost their lives. Sad news


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Batko10 said:


> The religion of peace strikes again!
> 
> They keep telling me that Islam is a tolerant, peaceful religion and everyone else is violent and bloodthirsty. Somehow, I just don't believe it!
> 
> - Mike


1.3 billion Muslims seem to have managed not to murder anyone.

This is far, far more complex than simply a religious issue.

Is George Bush a Christian? Are most of the KKK? Is it therefore fair to pin their killings on all Christians? or Christianity?

It's a tragic event that I fear will spark a reaction from Western governments that will make life worse for those in their own countries and in the Middle East.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Irish Jet said:


> The individuals aren't the problem. The people funding and promoting these ideologies need to be destroyed. I think it's pretty obvious where it's coming from too.


Yes, Saudi Arabia. Our business partners in the Middle East. Disgraceful that we (UK in my case) have anything to do with them.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Awful what's going on in Paris right now. I guess there's no update on if the people behind this have been caught or not, which could mean that they could still be out there, and the toll would go up even more. Hopefully this is all put to an end soon.


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



InsipidTazz said:


> 1.3 billion Muslims seem to have managed not to murder anyone.
> 
> This is far, far more complex than simply a religious issue.
> 
> ...


Here we go again! The excuses, the obfuscation, the PC bullshit!!

Personally, I've had it with this shit.

FUCK ISLAM! FUCK ITS PROPHET MOHAMMED!! AND, BTW, FUCK YOU!!!

- Mike


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

My thoughts and condolences to the people in France or anyone who has loved ones in France

It's a Damn shame things like this happen anywhere.

For those saying things like "what about syria" etc. I get your point but it's not the people's fault that those atrocities are not taken notice off. That would be the media, they pick and choose what they want to report.

I just hope everyone in Paris (and outer france) from this forum stay safe


Kinda glad I live in a small country right now but Damn, it had to happen just when I was trying to convince my husband (who now has a fear of flying) to go on holiday in Europe next year. - sorry if that sounds shallow and selfish but it is part of my thoughts (just a little)


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Almost went out to a place close to one that was hit by an attack, was postponed last minute. I'm shaking. This is awful. 

People blaming refugees are retards btw. They are trying to escape the same type of madness in their country, that's why they are coming to Europe.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Batko10 said:


> Here we go again! The excuses, the obfuscation, the PC bullshit!!
> 
> Personally, I've had it with this shit.
> 
> ...


Please don't confuse understanding with excusing. It makes you look like an imbecile. Well, more of an imbecile.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Tragic. I can say that, considering the events, that at least it wasn't more people. Imagine if this had happened during like...rush hour and a couple of gunmen entered a subway station packed with commuters and opened fire.

I just don't understand this world. I feel like I should go live on Mars or something like Dr. Manhattan. Anyone wanna come? We can be free of this bullshit.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Batko10 said:


> Here we go again! The excuses, the obfuscation, the PC bullshit!!
> 
> Personally, I've had it with this shit.
> 
> ...


A-FUCKING-MEN! Finally somebody not afraid of speaking the truth!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Saviorxx said:


> People blaming refugees are retards btw. They are trying to escape the same type of madness in their country, that's why they are coming to Europe.


Thats the problem with today's world, some see 1 bad person and they'l assume all from same ethnicity are the same.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Batko10 said:


> Here we go again! The excuses, the obfuscation, the PC bullshit!!
> 
> Personally, I've had it with this shit.
> 
> ...


Why take it out on someone who responded in a perfectly rational fashion though?


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



-Skullbone- said:


> Why take it out on someone who responded in a perfectly rational fashion though?


I can assure you that I took no offence. I feel quite sorry for him actually.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

People will defend Islam as a religion of peace, to anyone who says that I'd ask this:

*Why are Islamic extremists not extremely peaceful?*

It's a bad fucking religion with evil ideas. I'm very grateful that the majority of so called Muslims in the UK do not adhere to it.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

This is the worst thing to happen to Europe in a very long time. Sickening.

For once in my life I truly fear that the bad guys will win.


Batko10 said:


> Here we go again! The excuses, the obfuscation, the PC bullshit!!
> 
> Personally, I've had it with this shit.
> 
> ...


Fuck Islam, why? Because its holy book has verses promoting violence to nonbelievers, just like yours does? I am not sure why it is PC bullshit when you have still failed to explain why hateful text in one religion is capable of inspiring extremism in one religion, but incapable of the same in another.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



TheResurrection said:


> *Why are Islamic extremists not extremely peaceful?*


Are christians extremists on Africa or India paceful either?

You see, that's why they're called "extremists"


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



-Skullbone- said:


> Why take it out on someone who responded in a perfectly rational fashion though?


I've heard these perfectly "rational" responses since Muslims took down the Twin Towers and killed 3,000 of my fellow New Yorkers. Every time there is an Islamic terrorist attack we hear the same song and it's getting way, way old.

Islam keeps killing innocent people and we keep swallowing the obfuscation and PC crap that they try to pass off as "perfectly rational responses."

At this point, I could give a shit what anyone says about me. *ENOUGH IS ENOUGH! I repeat:
*
FUCK ISLAM AND FUCK ITS PROPHET MOHAMMED!

- Mike


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



samizayn said:


> This is the worst thing to happen to Europe in a very long time. Sickening.
> 
> For once in my life I truly fear that the bad guys will win.
> 
> Fuck Islam, why? Because its holy book has verses promoting violence to nonbelievers, just like yours does? I am not sure why it is PC bullshit when you have still failed to explain why hateful text in one religion is capable of inspiring extremism in one religion, but incapable of the same in another.


The Koran is held as infallible and the final word of God by Muslims. This does not apply to any other major religion, they are all capable of reform. Indeed the Catholic Church has even made its leader thuktimwte arbiter of what God wants by granting him infallibility should he wish to exercise it.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



TheResurrection said:


> People will defend Islam as a religion of peace, to anyone who says that I'd ask this:
> 
> *Why are Islamic extremists not extremely peaceful?*
> 
> It's a bad fucking religion with evil ideas. I'm very grateful that the majority of so called Muslims in the UK do not adhere to it.


I think you've got this the wrong way round.

It isn't the majority of "so called Muslims" in the UK that aren't adhering to the teachings of Islam, it's the extremists.

Seriously, there are 1.3 billions Muslims on the planet. About a fifth/sixth of the world's population. Either very few of them are actually following the teachings of Islam, or it's the tiny minority that use the religion as an excuse to kill. In much the same way that Bush thought he was doing god's work in the Middle East, or the Crusades, the Inquisition, etc.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



InsipidTazz said:


> I can assure you that I took no offence. I feel quite sorry for him actually.


That type of response is basically apart of the larger goal of what the perpetrators set out to do by committing this atrocious act.

Case in point:



Batko10 said:


> I've heard these perfectly "rational" responses since Muslims took down the Twin Towers and killed 3,000 of my fellow New Yorkers. Every time there is an Islamic terrorist attack we hear the same song and it's getting way, way old.
> 
> Islam keeps killing innocent people and we keep swallowing the obfuscation and PC crap that they try to pass off as "perfectly rational responses."
> 
> ...


It's a shame that you're downplaying any measured and practical response to this situation as just being 'PC.'


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

I fucking hate all these PRAY FOR PARIS bullshit posts people are making on social media. Here's an idea: instead of typing dumb bullshit like that, lets go and get these motherfuckers. I am so tired of everything that has to do with the middle east. Fuck that part of the world. I know that's a horrible generalization, it isn't fair to group the innocent people there, but, jesus fucking christ, these pieces of shit need to fuck off and die. Terrorists come in all colours, but, these ******* are #1 on the list, and, Trudeau wants to let in thousands of these middle eastern people? Are you fucking serious? How easy will it be for these terrorists to be in that group of people and come to HAPPY AND SAFE CANADA LOLOLOL? Holy shit, sorry to the cool and innocent ones, but, your people have painted a sickening picture and the rest of the world can't help but suspect you. Letting in thousands, I can guarantee you that terrorists will be in that group. Look how easily they did this shit, totally undetected FFS. That is how scary these bitches are, they set up this shit with ease. 

I know people wont agree with this post and that's cool with me, I am just so tired of these pricks doing this shit all over the world, just fuck off already.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

wow, heart turned reading the details. Very scary.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

well, that's not nice


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

First of all, I say a prayer for all of those who died, all their families, and any in this Forum that are in Paris or nearby and that I hope you are all safe. 

Anyway, now's the time to stop pandering to the apologists for radical Islam. Yes, I fully understand it's not all Muslims as there are many peaceful ones. However, the ones that are not need to be dealt with. Start wiping these bastards out. Kill ISIS, Al-Qaeda, all other terrorist organizations that are behind all of these horrible attacks. For those that say, "we need to understand, etc..." it is time to silence their voices and take a stand against radical Islam. There will be time later to decide how to handle these situations moving forward. For now, it's time to stand up and let these motherfuckers know that we refuse to bow down.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Batko10 said:


> I've heard these perfectly "rational" responses since Muslims took down the Twin Towers and killed 3,000 of my fellow New Yorkers. Every time there is an Islamic terrorist attack we hear the same song and it's getting way, way old.
> 
> Islam keeps killing innocent people and we keep swallowing the obfuscation and PC crap that they try to pass off as "perfectly rational responses."
> 
> ...


Do you think it's perfectly reasonable for someone in Iraq, or Afghanistan, or Yemen, or Pakistan, or Somalia, or anywhere else you've drone bombed, or much of Latin America, or anywhere else your government has meddled in, bombed, and/or looted, to personally hate you? Or your religion?

It has nothing to do with "PC crap". What you are doing is searching for a simple answer when one doesn't exist. You're putting your hands over your ears and shouting like a child because you don't fucking understand. And rather than attempt to, you've decided that the Fox News narrative is one you're perfectly happy to swallow. You're the goodies, they're the baddies, and that's the end of it. What? You murdered the best part of a million Iraqis and turned that country and Libya into lawless breeding grounds for terrorism. What? You're best mates with Saudi Arabia, the world's leading funder of terrorism. 

What does "enough is enough" actually mean? What is your solution? Does it involve bombing some more people and then scratching your head when it turns out that bombing people very rarely leads to peace, and actually tends to lead to more and more extremism.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



TheResurrection said:


> The Koran is held as infallible and the final word of God by Muslims. *This does not apply to any other major religion, they are all capable of reform. * Indeed the Catholic Church has even made its leader thuktimwte arbiter of what God wants by granting him infallibility should he wish to exercise it.



Tell that to the 42% of the people on the USA that believe in Creationism, you know, the bible is literally true and shit

http://www.gallup.com/poll/155003/hold-creationist-view-human-origins.aspx



BruiserKC said:


> Anyway, now's the time to stop pandering to the apologists for radical Islam. Yes, I fully understand it's not all Muslims as there are many peaceful ones. However, the ones that are not need to be dealt with.* Start wiping these bastards out. Kill ISIS, Al-Qaeda, all other terrorist organizations that are behind all of these horrible attacks.* For those that say, "we need to understand, etc..." it is time to silence their voices and take a stand against radical Islam. There will be time later to decide how to handle these situations moving forward. For now, it's time to stand up and let these motherfuckers know that we refuse to bow down.


Yeah?? and what country is the one(s) you want to bomb?? 

Looking at the situation of Syria, what are you going to do when a new Refugees situation is created thanks to the bombings? letting the refugees drown themselves on the artic?. What are you going to do when you see that the dictatorship you probably end was the one controlling the surge of terrorism groups on some of those countries, like it was happening with Saddam.

So then, when you end with ISIS, Talibans and etc, what are you going to do with your new group armed with your own guns?

It's always amusing to see how the people who are living the mistakes of the political interventions on the middle east and Africa for the last 50 years claims for more interventions


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



TheResurrection said:


> The Koran is held as infallible and the final word of God by Muslims. This does not apply to any other major religion, they are all capable of reform. Indeed the Catholic Church has even made its leader thuktimwte arbiter of what God wants by granting him infallibility should he wish to exercise it.


The Pope has no influence over Protestant Catholics, and they are around half of all Christians. The Bible is the word of god.



BruiserKC said:


> Kill ISIS, Al-Qaeda, all other terrorist organizations that are behind all of these horrible attacks. For those that say, "we need to understand, etc..." it is time to silence their voices and take a stand against radical Islam. There will be time later to decide how to handle these situations moving forward. For now, it's time to stand up and let these motherfuckers know that we refuse to bow down.


But how! I'm not sure what this post is arguing 'against' as I don't think there's a man alive that doesn't want these scum obliterated. I just don't see how you target an organisation like this, that are spread around the middle east and northern africa and increasing parts of europe at alarming rates. I am not sure how we move forward with this.



Catalanotto said:


> I know people wont agree with this post and that's cool with me, I am just so tired of these pricks doing this shit all over the world, just fuck off already.


I'm afraid it is too late for this. They seem to have infiltrated the west, a significant part of their contingent are now no longer of the stereotypical middle eastern nationalities. They have white europeans.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

What is the solution to wiping them out?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Catalanotto said:


> I fucking hate all these PRAY FOR PARIS bullshit posts people are making on social media. Here's an idea: instead of typing dumb bullshit like that, lets go and get these motherfuckers. I am so tired of everything that has to do with the middle east. Fuck that part of the world. I know that's a horrible generalization, it isn't fair to group the innocent people there, but, jesus fucking christ, these pieces of shit need to fuck off and die. Terrorists come in all colours, but, these ******* are #1 on the list, and, Trudeau wants to let in thousands of these middle eastern people? Are you fucking serious? How easy will it be for these terrorists to be in that group of people and come to HAPPY AND SAFE CANADA LOLOLOL? Holy shit, sorry to the cool and innocent ones, but, your people have painted a sickening picture and the rest of the world can't help but suspect you. Letting in thousands, I can guarantee you that terrorists will be in that group. Look how easily they did this shit, totally undetected FFS. That is how scary these bitches are, they set up this shit with ease.
> 
> I know people wont agree with this post and that's cool with me, I am just so tired of these pricks doing this shit all over the world, just fuck off already.


It could be worse. Instead of Pray for Paris, you could have pro-Jihadists denouncing France and celebrating the attacks.


Oh wait...


https://news.siteintelgroup.com/Jihadist-News/jihadists-on-twitter-celebrate-attacks-in-paris-speculate-who-planned-them.html



> Paris is burning and soon, Allah permitting all the land will burn, we swear by He Who made swearing lawful, we will let you taste the bitterness, #Paris_Howls




Again, anyone wanna come to Mars with me?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Who didn't expect this? Bringing in people who aren't vetted who aren't Syrian and catching a few people who were wanted terrorists on boats posing as refugees didn't set off alarms?! Hell there was an article where a man came forward and told the authority that ISIS was sending in people because he was one but changed his mind, you know what happened? They tried to cover it up. 

Now people are more concerned about Rob Lowe saying "Now France closes it's borders", Leftists getting mad at him for saying that. holy hell do these leftist people think before they speak?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

I don't know much about Tge situation but this sounds rather awful. What a shame.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

I am Atheist. I am glad I am because religion is a big part of this shit and not believing in any religion makes me feel at peace with my choice. It's unfortunate for the sane people who follow a religion, but, fuck, look what this shit is doing to people.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



asdf0501 said:


> Yeah?? and what country is the one(s) you want to bomb??
> 
> Looking at the situation of Syria, what are you going to do when a new Refugees situation is created thanks to the bombings? letting the refugees drown themselves on the artic?. What are you going to do when you see that the dictatorship you probably end was the one controlling the surge of terrorism groups on some of those countries, like it was happening with Saddam.
> 
> ...


Half-ass measures don't cut it anymore. That's what we're doing over in the Middle East, just doing things half-ass because we're afraid of upsetting people around the world. We send 50 special forces over to Syria, that's an absolute joke of a move. Pinprick bombings that do about as much damage to this movement as me dropping a water balloon on my son. If we're going to fight, then we need to unleash the full strength of our military and the other nations involved need to do the same. Take the handcuffs off our troops and let them take care of business. 

I don't want another refugee crisis taking place again, but we need to take the fight to ISIS for what they are doing to us. I don't care anymore about excuses, I certainly don't care one iota about the feelings of these scumbags and pieces of shit who want to kill. They will find any and all excuses to kill and destroy. Even if we weren't involved in the Middle East, there would be a reason for them to do what they do. 



samizayn said:


> But how! I'm not sure what this post is arguing 'against' as I don't think there's a man alive that doesn't want these scum obliterated. I just don't see how you target an organisation like this, that are spread around the middle east and northern africa and increasing parts of europe at alarming rates. I am not sure how we move forward with this.


Just like I mentioned above...take the fight to them and kill them off. If someone is involved with ISIS, arrest them or kill them. Use police, military, paramilitary, intelligence, whatever it takes to destroy these movements.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Batko10 said:


> I've heard these perfectly "rational" responses since Muslims took down the Twin Towers and killed 3,000 of my fellow New Yorkers. Every time there is an Islamic terrorist attack we hear the same song and it's getting way, way old.
> 
> Islam keeps killing innocent people and we keep swallowing the obfuscation and PC crap that they try to pass off as "perfectly rational responses."
> 
> ...


If only we had the current government in the 1940's:

"Nazism is the ideology of peace."

"There are bound to be a few bad eggs in a large group."

"The ones committing acts of terror aren't Nazis they're extremists."

I don't have an issue with most Muslims themselves, it's more that the religion is the most dangerous by some margin.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Horrific day. My thoughts are with the victim's family members.

As for ISIS/ISIL, of course it needs to be dealt with swiftly, but the long term solution is to not invade countries to topple their regimes as it just provides fertile soil for the rise of the next terrorist group. If the Iraq invasion doesn't happen, ISIS never exists.

The ultimate long term solution is atheism...


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Saviorxx said:


> Almost went out to a place close to one that was hit by an attack, was postponed last minute. I'm shaking. This is awful.
> 
> People blaming refugees are retards btw. They are trying to escape the same type of madness in their country, that's why they are coming to Europe.





Banez said:


> Thats the problem with today's world, some see 1 bad person and they'l assume all from same ethnicity are the same.


And they will continue to exercise the same kind of madness in Europe unless actions are taken in rehabilitating these people to live harmoniously within the Western civilization, along with weeding out those who become radicalized. 

The people that came in weren't helpless women or children, but young men who either escaped having to conscript into the Syrian army or were already involved in the war and found out that they wanted nothing to do with it. Worst case scenario, they were involved in war crimes and had to bail when things got too heated. If you think that only good guys came in, then you're a naive fool, because _nobody_ checked up on these people's backgrounds as we let them in. Our politicians told them that it is okay to toss their passports into the ocean, we will bring everybody in. A perfect opportunity for a terrorist to take advantage of the situation and make his way into Europe unnoticed.

Either we teach these people another way, or we toss them out, but we absolutely cannot allow them to practise the same destructive culture which has already brought their own countries to doom. It doesn't mesh together with Western culture which respects women's rights and freedom of speech, among other things, which the average Muslims have trouble with.

It's up to the Muslims whether they want to integrate into the Western society or not, Europe shouldn't be forced to bear the burden of people who are unwilling to learn and change from the exact same problems that they initially escaped from.

If you feel that nothing should be done about the problem, then you will have to live with attacks like these happening regularly from now on, because that is the result of our ignorance and indifference towards bringing in combustive elements that do not mesh with our culture. You can pat yourself on the back for being such a tolerant person, but to me there's a difference between tolerance and straight-up apathy and unwilligness to act when something is going down.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Catalanotto said:


> I am Atheist. I am glad I am because religion is a big part of this shit and not believing in any religion makes me feel at peace with my choice. It's unfortunate for the sane people who follow a religion, but, fuck, look what this shit is doing to people.


Hey tell that to the Euro atheists because it seems only the hardcore left (Who are mostly atheist) are for open borders. I mean would these people be so accepting if they were white people who were part of the westboro baptist church? NO! They'd be like we don't want these homosexual hating, misogynist thinking jerks here! 

What I didn't get, what most people didn't get, what many Lebanese leaders didn't get was..Why open the borders? Why not help Lebanon and Jordan set up camps, send money and get things going so when the war ended all of them can return home without being too far and ISIS has a harder time sneaking in?


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Rugrat said:


> If only we had the current government in the 1940's:
> 
> "Nazism is the ideology of peace."
> 
> ...


I don't quite know how that works. It's the group of _people_ that are taking certain parts of the religion on board who are _acting_ out. 

This group claim they are the true representatives of their faith, while others who identify as Muslim claim they disgrace it. And that's only getting into the IS representation and not the civil conflicts that the part of the world deals with daily based on differences of interpretation.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



BruiserKC said:


> Half-ass measures don't cut it anymore. That's what we're doing over in the Middle East, just doing things half-ass because we're afraid of upsetting people around the world. We send 50 special forces over to Syria, that's an absolute joke of a move. Pinprick bombings that do about as much damage to this movement as me dropping a water balloon on my son. If we're going to fight, then we need to unleash the full strength of our military and the other nations involved need to do the same. Take the handcuffs off our troops and let them take care of business.
> 
> I don't want another refugee crisis taking place again, but we need to take the fight to ISIS for what they are doing to us. I don't care anymore about excuses, I certainly don't care one iota about the feelings of these scumbags and pieces of shit who want to kill. They will find any and all excuses to kill and destroy. Even if we weren't involved in the Middle East, there would be a reason for them to do what they do.
> 
> ...


Oh. To be fair I do not know if this is about 'feelings' as much as about the very legitimate fear that aggressive un-nuanced military actions will justify the claims of people in the eyes of some, and breed just as many terrorists as they would wipe out. And what is gained, if that does end up being the case? I don't know that you're wrong though. I know ISIS have been doing things like this for a good while now in other parts of the world, but I guess it was never close to home for me like it is now. My fear is now concrete. I am terrified for Europe.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



BruiserKC said:


> Half-ass measures don't cut it anymore. That's what we're doing over in the Middle East, just doing things half-ass because we're afraid of upsetting people around the world. We send 50 special forces over to Syria, that's an absolute joke of a move. Pinprick bombings that do about as much damage to this movement as me dropping a water balloon on my son. If we're going to fight, then we need to unleash the full strength of our military and the other nations involved need to do the same. Take the handcuffs off our troops and let them take care of business.
> 
> I don't want another refugee crisis taking place again, but we need to take the fight to ISIS for what they are doing to us. I don't care anymore about excuses, I certainly don't care one iota about the feelings of these scumbags and pieces of shit who want to kill. They will find any and all excuses to kill and destroy. Even if we weren't involved in the Middle East, there would be a reason for them to do what they do.


Like you did on Afghanistan? what was the result of that? Like you did on the gulf war? like you did on the rise of Saddam or when you ended training Osama Bin Ladden?

Like you did on Iraq? the rise of ISIS.

Or are you going to turn on Saudi Arabia like you turned on Pakistan, like 20 years late, after funding their government with arms for years just to gain access to the region? so with what dictatorship are you going to make amends to do it this time?


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> And they will continue to exercise the same kind of madness in Europe unless actions are taken in rehabilitating these people to live harmoniously within the Western civilization, along with weeding out those who become radicalized.
> 
> The people that came in weren't helpless women or children, but young men who either escaped having to conscript into the Syrian army or were already involved in the war and found out that they wanted nothing to do with it. Worst case scenario, they were involved in war crimes and had to bail when things got too heated. If you think that only good guys came in, then you're a naive fool, because _nobody_ checked up on these people's backgrounds as we let them in. Our politicians told them that it is okay to toss their passports into the ocean, we will bring everybody in. A perfect opportunity for a terrorist to take advantage of the situation and make his way into Europe unnoticed.
> 
> ...


Could not agree more! The refugees are not the problem themselves! The problem is that in between them there are bound be some radicals who refuse to adapt to European culture and customs. THAT I have a problem with!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

this is awful news, but some of y'all are being ridiculous with this "attack the middle east" bullshit. you can't just attack an entire region, filled with INNOCENT people, due to the awfulness of some. americans in particular have fucked the world up beyond belief with their involvement in worldly affairs and yet you continue to insist your involvement into more shit. 

how would you, and your entire culture and ancestory, like to be judged based on the terrible atrocities that your people have committed in the past? that's what some of you are doing by saying all muslims are some awful people. they make up more than a 7th of the world, there are sure to be some fucking awful ones.



next time there's a school shooting i want to see how many of you advocate the killing the of all white children because we all know it's only whites shooting schools up.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



-Skullbone- said:


> I don't quite know how that works. It's the group of _people_ that are taking certain parts of the religion on board who are _acting_ out.
> 
> This group claim they are the true representatives of their faith, while others who identify as Muslim claim they disgrace it. And that's only getting into the IS representation and not the civil conflicts that the part of the world deals with daily based on differences of interpretation.


The majority of Islam followers take a "pick and choose" attitude to the Qu'ran because it would be incredibly dangerous if they followed it to the letter. 

However when people do follow it properly, we see atrocities like this occurring.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



LUCK said:


> this is awful news, but some of y'all are being ridiculous with this "attack the middle east" bullshit. you can't just attack an entire region, filled with INNOCENT people, due to the awfulness of some. americans in particular have fucked the world up beyond belief with their involvement in worldly affairs and yet you continue to insist your involvement into more shit.
> 
> how would you, and your entire culture and ancestory, like to be judged based on the terrible atrocities that your people have committed in the past? that's what some of you are doing by saying all muslims are some awful people. they make up more than a 7th of the world, there are sure to be some fucking awful ones.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure there are people that already say this stuff and there have been school attacks by asians and the last guy was black so...


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Tiago said:


> Could not agree more! The refugees are not the problem themselves! The problem is that in between them there are bound be some radicals who refuse to adapt to European culture and customs. THAT I have a problem with!


Our politicians are 100% to blame, they have become sheltered from reality and do not know what they are doing. Stronger actions should've been taken from the moment this situation started, instead of preaching about Europe's "solidarity" and open borders.

When you listen to an old, bumbling fool like the EU president Juncker talking about "not recognizing the term illegal immigrant" and how we should essentially allow free passage between borders for everybody, it makes you realize that we have screwed up.

Again, these people don't know what they are doing, they do not have a clue. They are allowing a bad bunch of people take advantage of naive ideas, and as a result they make _everybody_ look bad.

These situations can easily be prevented if they take a closer look into who these people are, and we will not have radical extremists ruining the reputations of peaceful Muslims who just want to escape from the endless carnage in the Middle East. These extremists can be hauled back to the mean streets of Syria where they can continue to do what they've been doing for the past centuries.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Miss Sally said:


> Pretty sure there are people that already say this stuff and there have been school attacks by asians and the last guy was black so...


why are germans allowed to live after what they did in world wars 1 and 2?


why do we continue to let russians live after all the crimes committed by the soviet union?



how dare people of the united states be allowed to continue breathe after all the unnecessary intervention their country has involved themselves in to better position themselves in world affairs? how dare americans be allowed to live after what they did to native americans. how dare they be allowed to live after what they did to black.



this list is never ending. some of you need to simmer the fuck down acting like muslims are the only ones that have done horrible shit in history when the majority of it has been committed by countries that now make up the western society. if you want all muslims killed over the bullshit of a few people than you are without hope. :kobe


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Does anyone who's saying "drop more bombs, bigger ones!" know how ISIS formed?

Remember the Iraq war? The one that happened after 9/11 even though Iraq had nothing to do with 9/11 but the one that angry people supported and branded anyone who tried to talk sense as "PC"?

Yeah that created ISIS.

Everyone hates these terrorist groups but _how many of us hate them enough to work towards ending them rather than creating new ones?_

*If the BOMB MORE NATIONS NOW response is so fucking effective THEN WHY DID IT NOT END TERRORIST BY 2005?*

People wonder why I take the talk of "political correctness" seriously? It's because you've got ignorant motherfuckers on here who think that saying "1.3billion Muslims are not terrorists so it's not as simple as 'Read Koran Become Terrorist'" is "PC". We've got people on here saying "We won't turn away all the Syrian refugees" is "PC". We've got one declaring that "I told you political correctness would destroy the world".

How the fuck is this "political correctness"? This terror attack was because of "political correctness"?! Is it that we're not being racist enough? We need to stop saying that it's the TINY MINORITY OF THE BILLION+ MUSLIMS that are our enemy and we need to start saying "I don't care if you're one of us and you're being killed by them too, you're a Muslim so I hold you accountable"?

Is that what needs to be done? In that case, everybody here is responsible for every crime committed by people of their race. Yeah, we're not. GUILTY people are responsible, INNOCENT people are not. That's not "political correctness", that's *sanity*.

How many people hate terrorism enough to END IT and how many hate it so much that they'll perpetuate it again and again and again and denounce anyone using reason over emotion as "PC"?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

I've always thought that going in to wars to help countries just makes us another target. I never agreed with it...I get that we send people to help the innocent, but, I have always had the mindset that they need to settle their shit on their own and we stay out of it. It's not really 'nice' because those people don't have the means to defend themselves from these idiots, but, joining the fight just creates more problems than anything. The problem spreads even further, as opposed to just being contained in an area.

That may not be true, but, that's just the way I see it from my personal end of it. It's like if there was a fight at school and you got involved, you would now be a part of the problem, but, if you walked away instead of throwing a punch, the issue would not spread. I am not saying a fight at school compares to this kind of thing, but, I think people will get what I am saying.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Aaaaand this is why the Middle East gets bombed.

:sip

:kobefacepalm


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



LUCK said:


> why are germans allowed to live after what they did in world wars 1 and 2?
> 
> 
> why do we continue to let russians live after all the crimes committed by the soviet union?
> ...



Hey I'm just pointing out your sentiment is already shared by the white guilt brigade and all your examples are moot to me because Middle Easterners practiced slavery before the whites did, africans did/do too. Asians were busy invading each other, Native Americans wiped out other Natives to take their land, so really people should line up and jump off one big cliff because there is no innocent Religion or Ethnic group of people in the world, period.

I'm not even saying bomb the ME, I'm saying open borders was stupid and the EU should have helped refugees at the source, you know the camps in Jordan and Lebanon. Now all these crazy fanatics are running around and uncontrolled migration has done nothing of value for anyone. 

Just get rid of Religion I say


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Rugrat said:


> If only we had the current government in the 1940's:
> 
> "Nazism is the ideology of peace."
> 
> ...


"I don't have an issue with most Nazis themselves, it's more that the political party is the most dangerous by some margin"

Why didn't you continue with the Muslim-Nazi analogy? That last sentence wouldn't have worked would it? That is precisely how that analogy is broken. If you can't say that most Nazis are not hateful, not war waging and not guilty then you can't interchange Muslim with Nazi.

Now replace Muslim with Jew and see what starts resembling Nazi Germany.

"What are we gonna do about the Jew problem? When are we getting rid of them?"

Just one of many examples. The moment you/we say "To hell with making distinctions between the innocent and the guilty, it's the demographic that the guilty belond to - it doesn't matter that 99.9% of the demographic are innocent and on our side, are the 0.1% not of that demographic? Well then, the demographic is the enemy" - you're in Nazi town. Again.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Rugrat said:


> The majority of Islam followers take a "pick and choose" attitude to the Qu'ran because it would be incredibly dangerous if they followed it to the letter.
> 
> However when people do follow it properly, we see atrocities like this occurring.


Again, what is considered to be 'proper' adherence to the religious text is dependent on interpretation by the different groups of people following it.

In addition to that, without wanting to invest too much in this strand of the debate again; if people were to follow a text like the Bible to a tee as well, then we'd see near identical acts of inhumanity occur.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



RiC David said:


> Does anyone who's saying "drop more bombs, bigger ones!" know how ISIS formed?
> 
> Remember the Iraq war? The one that happened after 9/11 even though Iraq had nothing to do with 9/11 but the one that angry people supported and branded anyone who tried to talk sense as "PC"?
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight you want the leaders of the "free world" to sit on their asses and not send boots to the ground while people, INNOCENT people get slaughtered in their own country because of some motherfuckers believing in a goddamn mythical? This is why the world is currently in state that it´s in. fpalm


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



LUCK said:


> this is awful news, but some of y'all are being ridiculous with this "attack the middle east" bullshit. you can't just attack an entire region, filled with INNOCENT people, due to the awfulness of some. americans in particular have fucked the world up beyond belief with their involvement in worldly affairs and yet you continue to insist your involvement into more shit.
> 
> how would you, and your entire culture and ancestory, like to be judged based on the terrible atrocities that your people have committed in the past? that's what some of you are doing by saying all muslims are some awful people. they make up more than a 7th of the world, there are sure to be some fucking awful ones.
> 
> ...


If you look past skin color, you will find out that the common denominator for most school shooters is that they are angry young males who have surrounded themselves with a harmful culture which feeds into their anti-social behaviour, the exact same thing as most Muslim terrorists. Islam can be a harmful ideology, and it can be an extremely harmful ideology when taken literally.

I dare anybody here to read the Qu'ran, and claim that it's a book of peace. This is not exactly Buddhism we are talking about here. There's a reason we call these people fundamentalists, and it's because they interpret the contents of Qu'ran _literally_, as they are to be taken, not picking and choosing only the comfortable parts. They are exercising Islam in the way that it was meant to be, a thousand years ago when the book was written.

Christianity is no different, when exercised under religious fervor, you have stuff like the Crusades taking place. But Europe has largely moved past that, and now it's up to the Muslim world to move past that. And it was always more difficult to justify warfare in the name of a pacifist like Jesus Christ, than it is in the name of a warlord like Muhammad. Not that it couldn't be done, but you can atleast give the excuse that warfare was never explicitly encouraged in the Bible as it is in Qu'ran.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> If you look past skin color, you will find out that the common denominator for most school shooters is that they are angry young males who have surrounded themselves with a harmful culture which feeds into their anti-social behaviour, the exact same thing as most Muslim terrorists. Islam can be a harmful ideology, and it can be an extremely harmful ideology when taken literally.
> 
> I dare anybody here to read the Qu'ran, and claim that it's a book of peace. This is not exactly Buddhism we are talking about here. There's a reason we call these people fundamentalists, and it's because they interpret the contents of Qu'ran _literally_, as they are to be taken, not picking and choosing only the comfortable parts. They are exercising Islam in the way that it was meant to be, a thousand years ago when the book was written.
> 
> Christianity is no different, when exercised under religious fervor, you have stuff like the Crusades taking place. But Europe has largely moved past that, and now it's up to the Muslim world to move past that. And it was always more difficult to justify warfare in the name of a pacifist like Jesus Christ, than it is in the name of a warlord like Muhammad. Not that it couldn't be done, but you can atleast give the excuse that warfare was never explicitly encouraged in the Bible as it is in Qu'ran.



You talk sense and reasoning in your post. Very very well written post If I may say so!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Prayers for the victims and families!


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Miss Sally54094850 said:


> LUCK said:
> 
> 
> > next time there's a school shooting i want to see how many of you advocate the killing the of all white children because we all know it's only whites shooting schools up.
> ...





Miss Sally said:


> Hey I'm just pointing out your sentiment is already shared by the white guilt brigade


Now that's just a lie. Show me this "white guilt brigade" who is advocating the killing of all white children.

You can't call exaggeration on this, you said in two separate posts that people are already saying this - that is a lie. If it's not a lie then show me who has called for the killing of all white children or the killing of white children in general?

You're calling it 50/50 when it is not 50/50, if I'm wrong then show me. Likewise with your talk of slavery, all slavery is evil but if you're telling me that taking conquered enemies as slaves etc. is no better or worse than enslaving *an entire race of people* then that's a horrific downplaying of the transatlantic slave trade.

All nations have histories of mass murder but the Nazi Holocaust went beyond even that. Are you going to apply the same "nobody's innocent so let's call it equal" philosophy to Nazi Germany?

Every atrocity is terrible but to say that the American atrocities are no worse than others is pretty disgusting. The Native American population pre-Colombus to now: you're telling me that's interchangeable with Native tribes wiping out other Native tribes?

That's appalling. Nobody's saying YOU should feel guilt for what other people do, they're saying nobody should apply guilt to OTHERS for what others do. *Nobody who talks about "white guilt" can then say that Muslims should have to answer for what OTHER PEOPLE have done.*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



-Skullbone- said:


> Again, what is considered to be 'proper' adherence to the religious text is dependent on interpretation by the different groups of people following it.
> 
> In addition to that, without wanting to invest too much in this strand of the debate again; if people were to follow a text like the Bible to a tee as well, then we'd see near identical acts of inhumanity occur.


As we already have.
@Rugrat your idea that this is the way 'real' Muslims practice is dumb as fuck. You know that, and you say you have nothing against Muslims themselves but say all of them are essentially non-practising terrorists. Like I mentioned to perpetually-in-denial Batko, that means that all Christians are terrorists in waiting too because the Quranic verses teaching Muslims to kill nonbelievers are nearly verbatim to verses you'll find in the Bible. So do you believe that all religious people are and should be treated as potential terrorists? Or does the violence in other holy books simply not apply, and the potential terrorists are simply people of Arab descent, Muslim or otherwise?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



RiC David said:


> Now that's just a lie. Show me this "white guilt brigade" who is advocating the killing of all white children.
> 
> You can't call exaggeration on this, you said in two separate posts that people are already saying this - that is a lie. If it's not a lie then show me who has called for the killing of all white children or the killing of white children in general?
> 
> ...


Ok sorry! Don't take my laptop to work! 

For your first part the editing things are not letting me add/change much, laggy for some reason but I can link you a picture of what I was speaking of. But whenever there is a school shooting/white person does something they're all considered racists. That was my point.

Now onto history! I love this, the Arab Invasion was far worse than the Nazis, the destroyed Persia's, much of North Africa's, Spain's and Assyria's culture and parts of India, there is a reason why India calls Islam the "Religion of the Sword". They forced Islam on others and started a massive slave trade that existed 1000 years before the Europeans and I kinda think the African/ME slave trade trumps that. The Islamic rulers often used slaves as cannon fodder, it wasn't just Africans, it was captured whites and anyone else they could find.

Also you cannot use the whole "Well it's a tribal thing so it's not as bad that africans took slaves." Well in some cultures banging kids is okay, guess it's fine and not as bad since it's their culture to do so. Also it's stops being a tribal thing when you go out, capture people to sell on the markets for Whites and Middle Eastern people then it's just a business. 

most Natives died from disease, it wasn't really by violence altho a lot of violence did happen. The Native Americans killed other Natives and each other, ever read up on their torture tactics etc? Funny how they get shown as the "Noble Savages" yet they burned people alive and flayed them, took children or killed them and kept women for themselves. They came against an enemy and they lost, it's that simple, hard to say how many their wars killed because they didn't exactly keep records.

Now if you go down south the Aztecs and those like them were butchering each other and ripping hearts out of people's chests alive. Also they took slaves and were so wicked that other Native's helped the Spanish fight them. Not exactly a bunch of fun loving people!

Here are some others who destroyed entire civilizations, Ghengis Khan, his army killed millions and colozied their areas, the Mongols destroyed the great Islamic society that had been their for years. The Ottoman empire, forcing people to serve in their army and using the Balkan's own people to do terrible things to their own kind. The Japanese invasions of China and Korea, they stole much of Korean heritage and claimed it for themselves, during WW 2 they killed millions and millions of chinese and other asians which is rarely talked about. 

There are soo many but I am just giving a few examples but when people blame whites for everything or that they're somehow more horrible then someone else.. I have to laugh about that. Humans are all equally terrible but I guess it depends on the date when you commit wrong for it to really matter I guess.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Tiago said:


> So let me get this straight you want the leaders of the "free world" to sit on their asses and not send boots to the ground while people, INNOCENT people get slaughtered in their own country because of some motherfuckers believing in a goddamn mythical? This is why the world is currently in state that it´s in. fpalm


"Send boots"

Be more specific than "send boots". That could mean going after specific individuals or it could mean yet another indefinite occupation.

And how the hell is that why the world's in its current state?! In what alternate reality did we not "send boots"?!

ISIS *literally* was created BECAUSE of the Iraq war! If we didn't "send boots" then ISIS would not exist and this would not have taken place!

Do you not know this or are you just being deceptive? Give me your version of events then - how, why and from who were ISIS formed?

And no it's not a choice between invade more countries and "sit on their asses". Invading Iraq created this current mess! You disagree so tell me what created ISIS then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Miss Sally said:


> I'll get back to you on this, have to work.


No need to. You made your point. :clap


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Man... this is god awful news for France, hope they stay strong. But it's terrifying news for any European country that took in a large portion of those Syrian refugees. If this was ISIS (which we don't know right now), then that means they could be in the midst of any of these refugees.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



samizayn said:


> As we already have.
> 
> @Rugrat your idea that this is the way 'real' Muslims practice is dumb as fuck. You know that, and you say you have nothing against Muslims themselves but say all of them are essentially non-practising terrorists. Like I mentioned to perpetually-in-denial Batko, that means that all Christians are terrorists in waiting too because the Quranic verses teaching Muslims to kill nonbelievers are nearly verbatim to verses you'll find in the Bible. So do you believe that all religious people are and should be treated as potential terrorists? Or does the violence in other holy books simply not apply, and the potential terrorists are simply people of Arab descent, Muslim or otherwise?


The point is not that Christianity doesn't potentially have its share of extremists, the point is that the number of active Christians extremists is _significantly_ less than that of Islamic extremists.

Islam produces, by far, the most extremists in the modern times and a number Islamic countries are currently in a state of war or rebellion.

Believe me, if Christianity was the same ideology that it was a thousand years ago, I would actively campaign against it, but it has become much more "pacified" since then. Radicalism in Islam has actually only picked up steam during the past century, they used to be far more progressive than in present times. It seems unbelievable but they have actually gone backwards while everybody else has pushed forward.

People should call bullshit where they see it, and to be honest, there's a lot of bullshit in Qu'ran that the Muslims should be forced to acknowledge, the same way that Christians have been forced to acknowledge the potential harmfulness of the Bible when taken in a fundamental sense. Let's not act like we haven't ripped into Christianity for the past century or so, they've been annihilated by the scientific and entertainment community.

If we continue to act like there's no potential for danger within the Muslim community, well, you can see the results of that course of (in)action in Paris. It is _healthy _that they are forced to confront this problem without trying to disassociate themselves from it. All religions need to tackle their forms of extremism, and tackle it hard to the extent where it can no longer be practised under the name of God.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Can't wait to hear all the "moderates" say that those terrorist victims in Paris deserved to die for being islamophobic


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



RiC David said:


> "I don't have an issue with most Nazis themselves, it's more that the political party is the most dangerous by some margin"
> 
> Why didn't you continue with the Muslim-Nazi analogy? That last sentence wouldn't have worked would it? That is precisely how that analogy is broken. If you can't say that most Nazis are not hateful, not war waging and not guilty then you can't interchange Muslim with Nazi.
> 
> ...


My issue is that the book is dangerous, however most Muslims don't follow it to the letter. The Nazi regime required members to be fully indoctrinated and hence follow it to the letter to carry out the orders.



-Skullbone- said:


> Again, what is considered to be 'proper' adherence to the religious text is dependent on interpretation by the different groups of people following it.
> 
> In addition to that, without wanting to invest too much in this strand of the debate again; if people were to follow a text like the Bible to a tee as well, then we'd see near identical acts of inhumanity occur.


I wouldn't be averse to Christianity being abolished.



samizayn said:


> As we already have.
> 
> @Rugrat your idea that this is the way 'real' Muslims practice is dumb as fuck. You know that, and you say you have nothing against Muslims themselves but say all of them are essentially non-practising terrorists. Like I mentioned to perpetually-in-denial Batko, that means that all Christians are terrorists in waiting too because the Quranic verses teaching Muslims to kill nonbelievers are nearly verbatim to verses you'll find in the Bible. So do you believe that all religious people are and should be treated as potential terrorists? Or does the violence in other holy books simply not apply, and the potential terrorists are simply people of Arab descent, Muslim or otherwise?


When did I say it was the way "real" Muslims practice? Using straw man to suggest that I'm a racist. Nice effort kid. 

People who are brought up by texts which encourage mass killing are non-practising terrorists irrespective of religion. People shouldn't be treated as terrorists if they have no interest in committing terrorist acts, I thought that went without saying, but evidently not.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Souljah Boy said:


> Can't wait to hear all the "moderates" say that those terrorist victims in Paris deserved to die for being islamophobic


Would that give you justified reason to group them all in together/dislike them (more)?



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> The point is not that Christianity doesn't potentially have its share of extremists, the point is that the number of active Christians extremists is _significantly_ less than that of Islamic extremists.
> 
> Islam produces, by far, the most extremists in the modern times and a number Islamic countries are currently in a state of war or rebellion.
> 
> ...


As someone who isn't Muslim (which means how much weight my comments have depend greatly on who's reading them), I'm also of the idea that 'open' followers of the religion should reflect upon the possible need for their faith system to modernize itself.

As a matter of fact, I'd ask anyone who doesn't identify as an typically old-school muslim to explain why this process should be discouraged?



Rugrat said:


> I wouldn't be averse to Christianity being abolished.


Well I'm not sure how practical you're being with your overall assessment or commentary then.

Whether or not you're personally for or against the abolition of faith systems like Christianity or Islam doesn't mean much. If you're giving voice or entertaining possible solutions in response to the issues going on (which I'm assuming you are) then you'd be aware that prohibiting all religious expression isn't going to work.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Oops!


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Ratedr4life said:


> The religion of peace strikes again. I hope the full force of the U.S. and Russia come down on ISIS.
> 
> A nuclear bomb has not been used in over 75 years.....*it may be time.*
> 
> CNN now reporting at least 60 dead. RIP to all those innocent souls.





Batko10 said:


> Here we go again! The excuses, the obfuscation, the PC bullshit!!
> 
> Personally, I've had it with this shit.
> 
> ...


The ignorance and stupidity of some people.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> If you look past skin color, you will find out that the common denominator for most school shooters is that they are angry young males who have surrounded themselves with a harmful culture which feeds into their anti-social behaviour, the exact same thing as most Muslim terrorists. Islam can be a harmful ideology, and it can be an extremely harmful ideology when taken literally.
> 
> I dare anybody here to read the Qu'ran, and claim that it's a book of peace. This is not exactly Buddhism we are talking about here. There's a reason we call these people fundamentalists, and it's because they interpret the contents of Qu'ran _literally_, as they are to be taken, not picking and choosing only the comfortable parts. They are exercising Islam in the way that it was meant to be, a thousand years ago when the book was written.
> 
> Christianity is no different, when exercised under religious fervor, you have stuff like the Crusades taking place. *But Europe has largely moved past that, and now it's up to the Muslim world to move past that*. And it was always more difficult to justify warfare in the name of a pacifist like Jesus Christ, than it is in the name of a warlord like Muhammad. Not that it couldn't be done, but you can atleast give the excuse that warfare was never explicitly encouraged in the Bible as it is in Qu'ran.


Excellent post, the key is to remind people we live in the present.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



RiC David said:


> You're calling it 50/50 when it is not 50/50, if I'm wrong then show me. Likewise with your talk of slavery, all slavery is evil but if you're telling me that taking conquered enemies as slaves etc. is no better or worse than enslaving *an entire race of people* then that's a horrific downplaying of the transatlantic slave trade.


Just to clarify are you saying this in response to the African & Arab Moorish slavery of white people? 

Since none of us were alive during times of slavery how do we compare what was better or worse?


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

This hurts my soul to hear so many innocents dead in such a short span of time. I am truly saddened for the people of Paris. I hope everyone is safe now. Much love here I am keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers. My condolences to all who lost loved ones in this tragedy.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Just glass the entire middle east.

But seriously, how do we stop this shit? Honestly it's reached a point that compassion/understanding does nothing (and seems misguided) and we're damned if we do and damned if we don't. 

What can we do?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

First time since ww2 France declared a national state of emergency

One thing is for sure if this happened in the US, we'd fucking rain hell on them, nuclear war


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



















- Vic


----------



## terrydude (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Souljah Boy said:


> First time since ww2 France declared a national state of emergency
> 
> One thing is for sure if this happened in the US, we'd fucking rain hell on them, nuclear war


It did happen to us in Bengasi. That was our US ambassador. We need a leader. Not a JV community organizer!


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

I am against religion, but only as words never violence, the more I see of this kind of shit, the more I want to (but wont) resort to seeing more violent responses, fuck these fucking sick fucks, Aliens must be watching us thinking what a load of cunts.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Awful news to wake up to. Just terrible.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Souljah Boy said:


> One thing is for sure if this happened in the US, we'd fucking rain hell on *them*, nuclear war


Who is them?

Because allegedly Saudi Arabia was behind 9/11 and even though Bin Laden was found in Pakistan the US didn't "rain hell" on Saudi Arabia or Pakistan. There are terrorist in multiple countries all over the middle east. And obviously by this attack in Paris we know there are terrorist in Europe now also. So please stop with this uneducated bullshit about nuclear war.

:loweringangle


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Alive and well. Well, I do inhabit Caen, which will never be attacked by terrorists anyway.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *I live in Paris. I had gone to sleep earlier than usual today, but just woke up when I started receiving safety confirmation messages from my company. Damn, this is horrible!*


I lived a mile away from the boston bombing, and they were caught a mile away from me in the other direction. I can relate to what you're going through, but without a doubt your situation is a lot more intense. 6 different coordinated attacks, these weren't some brainwashed teens, it was a huge attack. I hope you stay safe, going to be crazy the next few weeks around there.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

I'm just getting filled in on this via an NBC video but this is obviously another pointless act of terrorism that didn't need to happen. 
Thoughts and prayers to the victims and their families. 

It sounds like Paris' leaders are going to (or at least willing to) lay down the law big time. 
Why play around with these types of people who are so brainwashed into thinking they're justified in their acts because "INFIDELS!"?
They deserve any retaliation that comes their way.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

That's so sad and infuriating. R.I.P. to all those who were killed.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

So is it a coincidence this terror attack happened on *Friday the 13th*?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

All right, so I was hoping this thread wouldn't take such a thoroughly political turn, but it has.

Firstly, the points brought to the fore by individuals within this thread about American and Western culpability in breeding the very fanaticism we sadly see play out over and over again cannot be overstated. Interventions in the Middle East for nearly one hundred years have had a major role to play in the development of today's most virulent "strains," as it were, of extremist terrorist groups and those who assist their operations. The American CIA has wreaked untold havoc since the early days of the Cold War, and one only need look at the "blowback," as it is referred to by even CIA analysts themselves, from the 1953 _coup d'état_ to install the Shah of Iran which had immense, far-ranging repercussions for Iran specifically and the region generally over the course of decades, to the CIA's training and fostering of what became al-Qaeda in the 1980s battle with the Soviets in Afghanistan (not really a part of the Middle East anymore, but beyond the particular aftereffects for Afghanistan, these actions resulted in a massive reshaping of inter-Islamic relations with disparate denominations of emboldened Muslim extremists) to the colossal horror inflicted upon the people of Iraq both during and in the years of sanction-enforced deprivation after the first Gulf War, all the way beyond 9/11, through the disastrous wars in Afghanistan and Iraq to the NATO hospital-bombing in Kunduz a few short weeks ago, which NATO recently stated is still being investigated, and NATO, just earlier this very week, saying that the situation in Afghanistan is a hopeless, horrible mess and they have no idea what they are doing there, to this minute. 

A recurring linking between Muslim extremists and Nazis is present in this thread, so perhaps it is best to recall W.H. Auden's poem, "I and the public know/What all schoolchildren learn/Those to whom evil is done/Do evil in return." 

Noting the atrocious mishandling of the "peace" following World War I, which saw the Allies exact a kind of 20th century Carthaginian peace on the defeated Germany, and the entire skein of consequences unfurling from that mishandling, does in no way excuse the barbarity and madness of Hitler's Third Reich, just as pointing out the obvious elephants in the room above about Western interventions in the Middle East, which have resulted in the suffering of millions upon millions of people, does not excuse, say, the 9/11 attacks or the general ISIS agenda. It does, however, provide information, critical and important, in examining why such psychotic behavior is released upon the countries which are deemed responsible. 

Therefore, calls to, say, invade the Middle East, or topple one despotic regime after another, seem counterintuitive, do they not? The elimination of Saddam Hussein's government in Baghdad and the surrounding area is what directly conceived the entity known as ISIS. The American government has been arming the "Syrian rebels," most of whom are known to be radical extremists of one stripe or another. Afghanistan has been suffering for decades now for the sins of American intervention (which is not to say the Russians are at all blameless, they most certainly are not, but the American government has been an indispensable character in that sad country's story). We have seen the fruits of intervention in Iran, spanning all the way to today (interestingly the French president is meeting the Iranian president for trade talks). America has both fully supported and armed the Egyptian government and undermined its head of state; American arms are used against Palestinians on a continual basis, in one of the gravest propaganda failures in the history of American foreign policy. 

The fact is, the replacements for these regimes are almost invariably more odious than their predecessors, and the newly formed strands of fundamentalism find themselves growing more and more violent with each passing incarnation, from the PLO to Black September to Hamas to al-Qaeda to ISIS (but for a few names). The standing of American soldiers upon what is considered the holy lands of Saudi Arabia has infuriated a major segment of Muslims for decades, and was the initial impetus behind Osama bin Laden's declaration of war against America in the 1990s. 

One of the more comical elements to this grand tragedy is that in 1990, when the first George Bush was declaring that Saddam Hussein's aggression would not stand, it would have been enormously beneficial for all parties if the Saudis had taken up Osama bin Laden's arguments and disallowed non-Muslim participation in the expelling of the Iraqi regime's forces from Kuwait. Instead, the Saudis rebuffed bin Laden and brought in the American presence, incensing bin Laden and millions of like-minded individuals. 

This, of course, after the CIA had done its quintessential part to create the monster. 

Now, for the more politically incorrect point: I was about to make a thread about this earlier today, which is that over 8,000 migrants entered Serbia three short days ago on November 11, nearly all of whom are on their way to Western Europe. The item has gone unnoticed by the major media for it is not deemed newsworthy. Here is the story from Serbia: http://inserbia.info/today/2015/11/serbia-over-8000-migrants-arrive-in-presevo-in-24-hours



> PRESEVO – Over 8,000 migrants arrived in Presevo reception centre in southern Serbia from Miratovac, on the border with Macedonia, over the past 24 hours, coordinator of the Presevo Youth Office Valjon Arifi said.


Multitudes of migrants are on the move. According to the leading German daily _Die Welt_, from October 14,


> Merkel's call of welcome echoes even in West-Africa. The German welcome-culture appeals in Mali even to those who did not want to leave until now. TV pictures of nice people with welcome presents lure migrants. German visas can be bought.


German media are blasé concerning the numbers. According to the leading weekly magazine _Der Spiegel_,


> Between September 5th and October 15th 409,000 new migrants reached Germany, 10,000 every day.


As highly informative Austrian daily _Die Presse_ noted on November 5,


> the experts in Brussels say that until 2017 the influx of refugees into the EU will not abate.


And _Die Presse_, on October 3, pointed out that...


> ...Eighty percent of the refugees are young men under thirty.


I have read that it is estimated that a further ten percent are men in other age groups. 

Many migrants are proving disdainful toward their new homeland; as Syrian refugee Award Arbaakeat said of the Hamburg warehouse at which he and his friends were to be accommodated for there were no more vacant apartments to be had in the entire city,


> We were shocked when we arrived here...


Far worse than all of this, though, during the seriocomic catastrophe that is the "War on Terror," is that untold millions are going unregistered:


> About one half of the refugees don't get registered...


 as the magazine _Focus_ relayed on November 3 in their story on the matter entitled "The Great Registration Chaos." 

It is widely reported that 73 percent of migrants do not possess any papers whatsoever, as relayed in a BBC special on the matter:


> We are all Syrians now! Thanks to the new forged papers: Africans, Albanians, Kosovars, and Chechens... A Syrian passport is the best document to open the door to Europe right now,


 says one migrant making Hamburg his new home. 

Let us make no mistake, the very cultural constitution of Europe will undergo a dramatic transformation in the coming decades. What happens both in the ensuing time, and after, is what remains to be seen.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> The point is not that Christianity doesn't potentially have its share of extremists, the point is that the number of active Christians extremists is _significantly_ less than that of Islamic extremists.
> 
> Islam produces, by far, the most extremists in the modern times and a number Islamic countries are currently in a state of war or rebellion.
> 
> ...


One thing to point out is that saying Adolf Hitler and KKK were Christians and therefore extremism exists in all religions is really not the best example. Hitler and KKK did not commit the acts in the name of Christianity, but only due to political/racial ideologies. They just happened to be Christians. George Bush's failings have nothing to do with him being a Christian.

Of course, you have some sporadic acts of violence committed by Christians, Hindus and Buddhists, but these are more classifiable as riots --- even non-religious anti-social elements engage in riots --- and are nothing as premeditated and as deliberate as Islamic extremism unfortunately.

Charlie Hebdo's and the Danish Cartoonists' caricature of Mohammed provoked an instant violent response. However, we have several examples of other religions being targeted with no such acts of terror as a response. 

Hindus and Buddhists were offended by McDonald's and some undergarment clothing stores which mocked their symbols, and now and then there are several movies made which appear to mock their beliefs. And there are literally hundreds of metal bands who trash Christianity, and you have the Raptor Jesus memes, Richard Dawkins quotes etc. But no records of retaliation through terror from these groups, barring some isolated riots which are usually dealt with effectively.

The problem faced by Islam is, even doctors and engineers have become brainwashed terrorists. And moderate muslims, though good natured, do not allow ANY sort of debate on the Koran. This is the root of the problem.

Now, the second problem is mass immigration and multiculturalism which seems to be drawing flak. I am not a fan of immigration at all. I don't believe it is truly possible to assimilate into another country's culture completely. I have stayed in places like Dubai and Australia for long periods of time, but the moment I was done with my work there, thought it was time to settle down in my hometown. Not to be confused with multiculturalism though -- I have friends from the Middle East, Europe and Australia and I appreciate diverse cultural interactions -- but I can't honestly go there and become one of them.

Many from India migrate to US, UK or other places because of the popular culture prevalent in the world (cue Rammstein's "We all live in Amerika"). Its more of a brainwashing that I have seen people move abroad for jobs with lesser pay (and more taxes) when they could be comfortably settled here. Whatever is available in the US, is available in my country for upper middle class and middle class people easily - good pay, comfortable style of living, access to all forms of entertainment be it malls, hollywood movies, concerts....its 2015, not 1980 anymore.

I don't blame those who find better opportunities abroad, but to move for the sake of moving is bullshit. And I know many who just want to go to the US because its "the US". These are the type who struggle to assimilate there.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



samizayn said:


> Oh. To be fair I do not know if this is about 'feelings' as much as about the very legitimate fear that aggressive un-nuanced military actions will justify the claims of people in the eyes of some, and breed just as many terrorists as they would wipe out. And what is gained, if that does end up being the case? I don't know that you're wrong though. I know ISIS have been doing things like this for a good while now in other parts of the world, but I guess it was never close to home for me like it is now. My fear is now concrete. I am terrified for Europe.


I am terrified for Europe and the rest of the world as well. I know I sure as hell don't want to live in a world where we turn around every few minutes and have these attacks taking place. I don't want to be the world's policeman and be everywhere, but now is the time to take the fight to them. And I mean, really unleash the very hell they wish to on us. You can't negotiate, reason, and you can't do it halfway. This idea of fighting with one hand tied behind your back because you don't want to hurt some people's feelings is not going to cut it at this point. Therein lies the difference. 



asdf0501 said:


> Like you did on Afghanistan? what was the result of that? Like you did on the gulf war? like you did on the rise of Saddam or when you ended training Osama Bin Ladden?
> 
> Like you did on Iraq? the rise of ISIS.
> 
> Or are you going to turn on Saudi Arabia like you turned on Pakistan, like 20 years late, after funding their government with arms for years just to gain access to the region? so with what dictatorship are you going to make amends to do it this time?


First of all, we got involved in Saudi Arabia by the request of the royal family there to keep Saddam out in the lead up to the first Persian Gulf War. That was their choice. The kingdom has been scared shitless of folks like ISIS and Al-Qaeda and want to grease their palms in the hopes that they will be left alone. Pakistan has always had it in for us, at least most of the people anyway. They really do us no favors as allies. 

I speak as a former US Army soldier and student of military history, that I first of all don't take the call for military action lightly. I understand the ramifications and the consequences that are behind what I say is necessary. I'm not one of these numbnuts who run around screaming, "NUKE THEM ALL!" At the same time, we need to stop pussyfooting around. 

Afghanistan and Iraq were wars that were not fought properly. We were so worried about hurting feelings and being sensitive that we fought with one arm tied behind our back. All we heard from the politically correct types was, "We have to be sensitive to the feelings of this and that." Soldiers can't even look at someone the wrong way without the risk of a court martial. You can't fight that way, and the people like ISIS knew that. As a result, they rose up out of what happened, plus the fact they know we lacked the courage to get down and dirty and really take the fight to them. They expect us to do the same thing now, just roll over and let them do whatever they want because of their grievances. 

I'm to the point that I don't care about what ISIS is upset about. Regardless of what happens in the Middle East, there would be a reason for whatever it is that they do. All the excuses we here about American involvement, support for Israel, etc...mean nothing to me as there would be a reason no matter what for the rise of ISIS. 

My response would be vicious and controlled, and it would not stop until ISIS is wiped off the map. I would make sure to kill off as many of them as possible to make the idea of someone else taking their place a futile gesture. The big question is will we have the courage (as well as the rest of the civilized world) to make this happen. Speaking for myself, our last two presidents (Dubya and Obama) have lacked the guts to make this fight a bloody one. War is not just a half-measure, it needs to be done with total dedication or not at all. 




LUCK said:


> this is awful news, but some of y'all are being ridiculous with this "attack the middle east" bullshit. you can't just attack an entire region, filled with INNOCENT people, due to the awfulness of some. americans in particular have fucked the world up beyond belief with their involvement in worldly affairs and yet you continue to insist your involvement into more shit.
> 
> how would you, and your entire culture and ancestory, like to be judged based on the terrible atrocities that your people have committed in the past? that's what some of you are doing by saying all muslims are some awful people. they make up more than a 7th of the world, there are sure to be some fucking awful ones.
> 
> next time there's a school shooting i want to see how many of you advocate the killing the of all white children because we all know it's only whites shooting schools up.


Not every Muslim is a bad person, there are many good ones out there. However, the time is coming where they need to step up and be counted and condemn the actions of those who hijack their faith. To their credit, some are speaking up and calling out these movements as wrong and destructive to their faith. That's good, more are needed though to really make the point. 

As for American involvement, it needs to be limited to go in, kill off ISIS, and get the fuck out. Let that region decide how they want to live and be ruled. Not everyone in the world wants to be ruled by democracy, and I'm perfectly fine with that. However, it is time to unleash the dogs of war, let them see what it is truly like, and then leave when done.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



ROH AmericanDragon said:


> I lived a mile away from the boston bombing, and they were caught a mile away from me in the other direction. I can relate to what you're going through, but without a doubt your situation is a lot more intense. 6 different coordinated attacks, these weren't some brainwashed teens, it was a huge attack. I hope you stay safe, going to be crazy the next few weeks around there.


*Thanks for the concern. Emergency has already been declared and Paris is closed. 

Having said that, I noticed that a lot of people on social media are posting about Paris just to be "trendy". Same shit happened during attacks on the office of that piece of shit magazine in January. *


----------



## MKCS (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Obviously a great disappointment that all those people lost their lives. I think everyone will really stand up and take the fight to ISIS this time. 140 people dying due to terrorism is nothing to turn your back on.

Russia has taken the fight to them in a big way just recently and I'd like to see my own country (Australia) and of course our closest friends (New Zealand) join Russia and seriously try to get rid of ISIS. Unfortunately Australia and New Zealand won't do anything without the United Kingdom or the United States doing something first.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Thanks for the concern. Emergency has already been declared and Paris is closed.
> 
> Having said that, I noticed that a lot of people on social media are posting about Paris just to be "trendy". Same shit happened during attacks on the office of that piece of shit magazine in January. *


Yeah, they want to feel all special and important about this and gain cool points in the process. Sort of the social media version of a selfie, only no one is standing there taking them in front of where these atrocities occurred. Although, I'm sure someone will at some point because people are stupid like that. 

Watching the highlights of seeing the soccer match going on and hearing the explosions and gunfire would scare the shit out of me. I will be going to an American football game tonight and be in a crowd of about 71,000 people with at least another 50,000 outside the stadium tailgating. I'm surprised many of those sights haven't been targets.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



DesolationRow said:


> All right, so I was hoping this thread wouldn't take such a thoroughly political turn, but it has.
> 
> Firstly, the points brought to the fore by individuals within this thread about American and Western culpability in breeding the very fanaticism we sadly see play out over and over again cannot be overstated. Interventions in the Middle East for nearly one hundred years have had a major role to play in the development of today's most virulent "strains," as it were, of extremist terrorist groups and those who assist their operations. The American CIA has wreaked untold havoc since the early days of the Cold War, and one only need look at the "blowback," as it is referred to by even CIA analysts themselves, from the 1953 _coup d'état_ to install the Shah of Iran which had immense, far-ranging repercussions for Iran specifically and the region generally over the course of decades, to the CIA's training and fostering of what became al-Qaeda in the 1980s battle with the Soviets in Afghanistan (not really a part of the Middle East anymore, but beyond the particular aftereffects for Afghanistan, these actions resulted in a massive reshaping of inter-Islamic relations with disparate denominations of emboldened Muslim extremists) to the colossal horror inflicted upon the people of Iraq both during and in the years of sanction-enforced deprivation after the first Gulf War, all the way beyond 9/11, through the disastrous wars in Afghanistan and Iraq to the NATO hospital-bombing in Kunduz a few short weeks ago, which NATO recently stated is still being investigated, and NATO, just earlier this very week, saying that the situation in Afghanistan is a hopeless, horrible mess and they have no idea what they are doing there, to this minute.
> 
> ...


Educational post in summary right here for alot of people who don't follow the history.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Miss Sally said:


> Just get rid of Religion I say


You are full of brilliant and practical solutions. Just get rid of religion! If only someone thought of this sooner.

Religion is indeed a pain in the ass but it' not disappearing any time soon.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Thank you Merkel for inviting Syrian refugees into Europe. I can't believe I'm saying this but Hungary did something right by closing their borders against the wishes of the EU. It was only a matter of time before we heard such terrible news. Wake up Europe!


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



BruiserKC said:


> Even if we weren't involved in the Middle East, there would be a reason for them to do what they do.


If we weren't involved in the Middle East they wouldn't exist.



ShowStopper said:


> Aaaaand this is why the Middle East gets bombed.
> 
> :sip
> 
> :kobefacepalm


Almost correct. "This is BECAUSE the Middle East gets bombed".



Tiago said:


> So let me get this straight you want the leaders of the "free world" to sit on their asses and not send boots to the ground while people, INNOCENT people get slaughtered in their own country because of some motherfuckers believing in a goddamn mythical? This is why the world is currently in state that it´s in. fpalm


No. The world is currently in the state it's in precisely because Western governments have carried out the actions that you wish to see even more of now.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

You realise the World has gone wrong when crazies like this turn on the French!

Yes the French! 

I don't want to make light of this but this is just strange to me. Hey terrorists, you are morons!

Je voudrais dire aux Francais et Parisiens, toute la planète est avec vous!


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Yes, let's fuckin wait again and again. It's nobody's fault. Just act normal and have nice facebook profile picture. Like we always do. It'll be cool... till the next one.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

have the muslims tried apologizing?


you know like america, the "good guys", did after bombing that hospital? they should say they're sorry and im sure everything will blow over like it did then.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> Same shit happened during attacks on the office of that piece of shit magazine in January.


That was not necessary. I didn't read Charlie Hebdo, I didn't even really like them in the first place, but they were a satire magazine, they did not deserve to be shot. at

As for yesterday's events, I'm quite shocked and angry. I had friends at the soccer stadium and thank god they're safe, but 128 people died and I want to cry because they were just having a good time and they got shot at by cowards who fire at innocents they never met.

J'aime ma France.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

We have thousands of refugees all over the country at the moment and I don't even want to think about what could happen if even a very small percentage of them are working for a terrorist organisation. Takes what, 10 people to pull something like this off?


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Captain Edd said:


> We have thousands of refugees all over the country at the moment and I don't even want to think about what could happen if even a very small percentage of them are working for a terrorist organisation. Takes what, 10 people to pull something like this off?


These people had everything planned a long time ago. They are probably preparing for attacks elsewhere at this very moment. I don't understand why we let the enemy inside our territories.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Tangerine said:


> These people had everything planned a long time ago. They are probably preparing for attacks elsewhere at this very moment. I don't understand why we let the enemy inside our territories.


Because it's a bit like saying that we can't allow Americans into Europe because they might start shooting up our schools.


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



InsipidTazz said:


> Because it's a bit like saying that we can't allow Americans into Europe because they might start shooting up our schools.


Except Americans you're talking about don't do their shooting screaming "Americaaaaa" and don't do this because of patriotism.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



InsipidTazz said:


> Because it's a bit like saying that we can't allow Americans into Europe because they might start shooting up our schools.


Nice logic. It's totally comparable. The American school shooters are definitely part of a well organised network that can plan these attacks on a large scale.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Tangerine said:


> These people had everything planned a long time ago. They are probably preparing for attacks elsewhere at this very moment. I don't understand why we let the enemy inside our territories.


Best part is that our government isn't even doing anything except offering aid to France. The fuck do they need aid for now, we should focus on preventing stuff like this happening here. And when it does happen it will be "Oh sorry, we'll do something now" because fuck us, they didn't get hurt so why bother.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

It feels as if a war is imminent, but unfortunately, I fail to see how a war can stop terrorism as a whole, being that it's an act of man.

For a particular terrorist group, it's all about funding and immigration. We don't necessarily need to completely torch immigration, but we should show far more resistance and enforce registration more than ever. Also, to halt funding, we're going to have to piss a few people off.

The only problem is, ISIS found their way here already, as stated previously. We know they are on US soil. We found out they can carry attacks out in Paris. 

Sadly, to be able to weed out said people, we will be asked to give up bits and pieces of our freedom. To avoid a nuclear religious war, though, it may be in our best interest.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Stetho said:


> Except Americans you're talking about don't do their shooting screaming "Americaaaaa" and don't do this because of patriotism.


Yes, of course. Every time an American murders people in school we're briefed by the media that they were a "lone crazy" and every time there is a killing involving a Muslim it's because...they're a Muslim.

Because that fits the narrative.


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

@InsipidTazz



> Yes, of course. Every time a *white* American murders people in school we're briefed by the media that they were a "lone crazy" and every time there is a killing involving a Muslim it's because...they're a Muslim.
> 
> Because that fits the narrative.


Fixed.


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



InsipidTazz said:


> Yes, of course. Every time an American murders people in school we're briefed by the media that they were a "lone crazy" and every time there is a killing involving a Muslim it's because...they're a Muslim.
> 
> Because that fits the narrative.


Yeah, the evil media once again. So true. Actually you know what ? Nobody's dead. The media made it. My fellow frenches are in perfect health.
Jeez.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Jerichoholic62 said:


> That was not necessary. I didn't read Charlie Hebdo, I didn't even really like them in the first place, but they were a satire magazine, they did not deserve to be shot. at
> 
> As for yesterday's events, I'm quite shocked and angry. I had friends at the soccer stadium and thank god they're safe, but 128 people died and I want to cry because they were just having a good time and they got shot at by cowards who fire at innocents they never met.
> 
> J'aime ma France.


*Did I say that they deserve to be shot by those jihadi jackasses??

At the same time, I have no sympy for Charlie Hebdo's actions either. Those people didn't deserve death, and my sincere condolences for their loss. But I will never support their actions. And I sure as hell would never put up my facebook profile picture saying Je Suis Charlie. 

Parce-que je ne suis pas Charlie. Je n'aime pas Charlie, et je n'ai pas aucun sympy pour Charlie. Et c'est la ligne de fond, car Monsieur Wrestling 1 l'a dit!*


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Lafayette, we are here.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Charlie was a fine newspaper. I love shitting on so-called "values", especially if it pisses off morons and cavemen, and they were incredible at it. What isn't fine is all the people suddenly liking them when they had been diabolized in recent years.

Two years or something before the massacre, their HQs had been burnt down via molotovs, and the only reaction most people had were "well, they kinda deserved it somehow, being so disrespectful about everything".
Well fuck that, and fuck those people. Reading Charlie was one of the most uncool things you could do before the incident. And now suddenly, the fucking normies are all over it (not like they're not doing this every single time huh ? should've known better).


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

@Solf



> Charlie was a fine newspaper. *I love shitting on so-called "values", especially if it pisses off morons and cavemen, and they were incredible at it.* What isn't fine is all the people suddenly liking them when they had been diabolized in recent years.
> 
> Two years or something before the massacre, their HQs had been burnt down via molotovs, and the only reaction most people had were "well, they kinda deserved it somehow, being so disrespectful about everything".
> Well fuck that, and fuck those people. Reading Charlie was one of the most uncool things you could do before the incident. And now suddenly, the fucking normies are all over it (not like they're not doing this every single time huh ? should've known better).


True. Fuck peace. 

Let's piss other people off. That'll make everything better.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Did I say that they deserve to be shot by those jihadi jackasses??
> 
> At the same time, I have no sympy for Charlie Hebdo's actions either. Those people didn't deserve death, and my sincere condolences for their loss. But I will never support their actions. And I sure as hell would never put up my facebook profile picture saying Je Suis Charlie.
> 
> Parce-que je ne suis pas Charlie. Je n'aime pas Charlie, et je n'ai pas aucun sympy pour Charlie. Et c'est la ligne de fond, car Monsieur Wrestling 1 l'a dit!*


1-Avoid online translation because your French makes no sense
2-You have the right to dislike them but the way you speak is still disrespectful


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

My thoughts are with the Christian victims of islamic terrorism.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Jerichoholic62 said:


> 1-Avoid online translation because your French makes no sense
> 2-You have the right to dislike them but the way you speak is still disrespectful


*1. I know how to read and write in French. The only word that doesn't make sense there is SYMPY, for which you must argue with Scott Steiner (who by the way, is ignoring you, as written below your username)

2. Written text is open to interpretation. You might comprehend the same sentence in different ways depending on your mood*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

R.I.P to all those who have lost their lives. Thoughts go out to all those affected, i saw the headlines last night and i was shocked.

It's truly a fucked up world we live in.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> The only word that doesn't make sense there is SYMPY



Nah, you used "that's the bottom line", which is an english idiomatic, and makes no sense when it's translated in french actually. 

"Une ligne de fond" actually refers to some fishing material.



TheDevilsPimp said:


> Let's piss other people off. That'll make everything better.



People only get pissed off and violent when confronted to satire and criticism because they're not used to it. If they admit everything they believe in and stand for can be viewed as shit and scum by the rest of society, no matter how great they personaly think it is, how important, then, we'll truly attain peace.

I'm not interested in a "peace" where everyone has to walk on eggshells. Freedom is absolute, and has no boundaries but the well-being of people.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *1. I know how to read and write in French. The only word that doesn't make sense there is SYMPY*


No it's not the only one, you should have put a E at the end of "aucun" because sympathy is feminine and "the bottom line" is figurative speech and thus should not be translated as "la ligne de fond" (just laughable)


----------



## Vader Bomb (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Μy condolences to their families. Rest In Peace. No more victims.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

I just heard Hollande and it really feels like a war is imminent. What the fuck is happening to this world ?


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Solf said:


> People only get pissed off and violent when confronted to satire and criticism because they're not used to it. If they admit everything they believe in and stand for can be viewed as shit and scum by the rest of society, no matter how great they personaly think it is, how important, then, we'll truly attain peace.
> 
> I'm not interested in a "peace" where everyone has to walk on eggshells. Freedom is absolute, and has no boundaries but the well-being of people.












Please explain how this is satire / criticism ?


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Louaja89 said:


> I just heard Hollande and it really feels like a war is imminent. What the fuck is happening to this world ?


Europe has been at war with Islam aince they invaded the Iberian peninsula(spain). Nothing has changed other than we pretend that Islam is not at war with us when they always have been.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



TheShieldSuck said:


> Europe has been at war with Islam aince they invaded the Iberian peninsula(spain). Nothing has changed other than we pretend that Islam is not at war with us when they always have been.


You can count on us ( or Vienna), we repelled them twice and we'll do it again :aryha


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



TheDevilsPimp said:


> @InsipidTazz
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.


Very true.



Stetho said:


> Yeah, the evil media once again. So true. Actually you know what ? Nobody's dead. The media made it. My fellow frenches are in perfect health.
> Jeez.


No. Tragically over a hundred people have died. But if you can't see the insidious influence of the establishment media then I suggest you start looking more closely.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



TheDevilsPimp said:


> Please explain how this is satire / criticism ?


I felt sorry they got shot but after hearing they mocked that dead child on the beach fuck them to the hilt. There's satire and then there's being an utter cunt for the sake of it


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



InsipidTazz said:


> Very true.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Tragically over a hundred people have died. But if you can't see the insidious influence of the establishment media then I suggest you start looking more closely.


Medias have an influence on a lot of things but now everytime there's a disaster, people feels the need to say "medias are bad" to looks cool on the internet.
Come on, medias have nothing to do with what happened. Those are some psychos thinking there are in the Middle Age and shit. Medias have nothing to do with it. They are sick fucks killing people for free, it has nothing to do with TF1, CNN or NBC or whatever.


----------



## General Duessel (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

We Europeans and habitants of the wealthy parts of the world in general have this mindset that what happens beyond our nice little luxury oases doesn't really matter to us; that the violence, the hunger, the despair and humiliation that lies at the foundation of our wealth cannot affect us; that the bombings in Syria and Iraq are just something you see in this news, where you can switch to the latest episode of _Game of Thrones_; that those brutalities and imperialist policies and economic strangleholds perpetrated by our own governments in the Middle East are things that happen down _there_, but not _here_; that everything will be alright.

These attacks in Paris disprove that. Over 120 innocent people who were busy living their own normal lives and never really felt the reality of these conflicts (like we all do) were cruelly slaughtered; and now we all react with disbelief, because something like that is not _supposed to happen_ in our corner of the world. We aren't Aleppo, Mosul, Beirut, Gaza, some Kurdish village, or some of these other foreign place where this is _normal_, after all - we are London, we are Berlin, _nous sommes Paris!_ So now we're all afraid. And I'm afraid that this fear will now be instrumentalized by those who share much of the responsibility for this escalation of violence in the first place; that it will be turned into anger by our innate political discourse that's never willing to look at causes, but likes to shake its fist at the effects; and that beneath all this talk about compassion by the leaders of Western World there arlready lurk the future bombings and police actions and demonization of Muslims and anti-immigrant policies that will make sure that the bleeding won't stop for a good while.

And that would be the real tragedy - if the suffering of those innocent victims in Paris is turned into a weapon to cause even more suffering.

Let's see how it goes. I really want to leave this planet, but I haven't found the keys for my spaceship yet.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Stetho said:


> Medias have an influence on a lot of things but now everytime there's a disaster, people feels the need to say "medias are bad" to looks cool on the internet.
> Come on, medias have nothing to do with what happened. Those are some psychos thinking there are in the Middle Age and shit. Medias have nothing to do with it. They are sick fucks killing people for free, it has nothing to do with TF1, CNN or NBC or whatever.


I will have to respectfully disagree with your assessment. It's far too simplistic and ignores all the various historic, economic, and political events that have led to this situation. 

And please - "people feels the need to say "medias are bad" to looks cool on the internet." - this is fucking patronising.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



General Duessel said:


> We Europeans and habitants of the wealthy parts of the world in general have this mindset that what happens beyond our nice little luxury oases doesn't really matter to us; that the violence, the hunger, the dispair and humiliation that lies at the foundation of our wealth cannot affect us; that the bombings in Syria and Iraq are just something you see in this news, where you can switch to the latest episode of _Game of Thrones_; that those brutalities and imperialist policies perpetrated by our own governments in the Middle East are things that happen down _there_, but not _here_; that everything will be alright.
> 
> These attacks in Paris disprove that. Over 120 innocent people who were busy living their own normal lives and never really felt the reality of these conflicts (like we all do) were cruelly slaughtered; and now we all react with disbelief, because something like that is not _supposed to happen_ in our corner of the world. We aren't Aleppo, Mosul, Beirut, Gaza, some Kurdish village, or some of these other foreign place where this is _normal_, after all - we are London, we are Berlin, _nous sommes Paris!_ So now we're all afraid. And I'm afraid that this fear will now be instrumentalized by those who share much of the responsibility for this escalation of violence in the first place; that it will be turned into anger by our innate political discourse that's never willing to look at causes, but likes to shake its fist at the effects; and that beneath all this talk about compassion by the leaders of Western World there arlready lurk the future bombings and police actions and demonization of Muslims and anti-immigrant policies that will make sure that the bleeding won't stop for a good while.
> 
> ...


As bad as this was it was only 120 dead. It is not enough to go into hopeless war.

You cant reason with Islam. You can only ignore it and stop importing muslims.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Horrible news, nothing else to say really.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Solf said:


> Nah, you used "that's the bottom line", which is an english idiomatic, and makes no sense when it's translated in french actually.
> 
> "Une ligne de fond" actually refers to some fishing material.





Jerichoholic62 said:


> No it's not the only one, you should have put a E at the end of "aucun" because sympathy is feminine and "the bottom line" is figurative speech and thus should not be translated as "la ligne de fond" (just laughable)


*Well I shouldn't have used the catchphrase of a wife beater!

Anyway, seeing how French is my fifth language, and this is a topic about terrorism and not grammar, I have just one thing to say:

Ce n'est pas grave si je l'ai écrit correctement ou pas!*


----------



## Maul_Slasher (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Horrible stuff. Sending love to the families of the victims. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



InsipidTazz said:


> Do you think it's perfectly reasonable for someone in Iraq, or Afghanistan, or Yemen, or Pakistan, or Somalia, or anywhere else you've drone bombed, or much of Latin America, or anywhere else your government has meddled in, bombed, and/or looted, to personally hate you? Or your religion?
> 
> It has nothing to do with "PC crap". What you are doing is searching for a simple answer when one doesn't exist. You're putting your hands over your ears and shouting like a child because you don't fucking understand. And rather than attempt to, you've decided that the Fox News narrative is one you're perfectly happy to swallow. You're the goodies, they're the baddies, and that's the end of it. What? You murdered the best part of a million Iraqis and turned that country and Libya into lawless breeding grounds for terrorism. What? You're best mates with Saudi Arabia, the world's leading funder of terrorism.
> 
> What does "enough is enough" actually mean? What is your solution? Does it involve bombing some more people and then scratching your head when it turns out that bombing people very rarely leads to peace, and actually tends to lead to more and more extremism.


:clap :clap thanks man , I couldn't said it better , terrorists using Islam as an excuse to kill , I studied the Quran last Year , and true Muslims will never commit such horrible atrocidies , Prophet Muhammed said that Muslims shouldn't hurt another muslim in anyway and just a few days ago those idiots who think the're fighting for god , killed 4 suni muslims in Lebanon .


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Well I shouldn't have used the catchphrase of a wife beater!
> 
> Anyway, seeing how French is my fifth language, and this is a topic about terrorism and not grammar, I have just one thing to say:
> 
> Ce n'est pas grave si je l'ai écrit correctement ou pas!*


No it is not a big deal but please refrain from bragging about your "good French level" to native speakers when your post is not even mistakes-free


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



InsipidTazz said:


> I will have to respectfully disagree with your assessment. It's far too simplistic and ignores all the various historic, economic, and political events that have led to this situation.
> 
> And please - "people feels the need to say "medias are bad" to looks cool on the internet." - this is fucking patronising.


Of course diverse things have led to this sitution. Nothing happens by magic. So what ? We should keep blaming ourselves because we did bad things in the past ? Like I said, keep changing our profile picture to act cool and wait until the next one ? It's not gonna help. 

There was this Charlie thing, the train thing aborted by the US soldiers, and now this. I think we've waited enough.

Don't want to sound too rude.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Push_Miz said:


> :clap :clap thanks man , I couldn't said it better , terrorists using Islam as an excuse to kill , I studied the Quran last Year , and true Muslims will never commit such horrible atrocidies .


For once i agree with you

In the Quran,there are two quotes i can think of at the back of my head

"If one kills one person,than they have killed the whole mankind. Similarly,if one saved one person,then they are thought to have saved the whole of mankind"

"Whoever hurts a non Muslim will not smell a whiff of Paradise"

Yet ISIS continue to do this.It is clear that they have not clearly read the Quran(hostages have said they didn't either),so obviously these barbarians can't exercise the true values of The Quran if they haven't read it.

Cowards.Isis(and all other militant "islamic" groups) don't even know the true meaning of Jihad.Theres either a "greater Jihad"(overcoming one's negative flaws,such as anger etc) and lesser Jihad(helping other Muslims,or the struggle to defend against oppression).Now you tell me,how do people who are casually eating their dinner can possibly "opresss" someone?Simple,they don't.So why did ISIS attack them?Barbarians.A clearly pseudo bunch of Muslims,but in reality they are just barbarians

Terrorism has no religion.

Rest easy to the fallen.My condolences goes to the families of the victims.The world isn't fucked up,HUMANS are.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Jerichoholic62 said:


> No it is not a big deal but please refrain from bragging about your "good French level" to native speakers when your post is not even mistakes-free


*Listen, Jerichoholic62, there's a word in good old english: Judgemental

You ASSUMED twice things that I didn't write.
When in the blue hell did I write that I had "good french level"?

Native speaker :lol
Congratulations on being a perfect speaker of your mother tongue!*


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

TheDevilsPimp said:


> Please explain how this is satire / criticism ?


Provocation IS criticism in itself. If you shit on subjects everyone is fine with, then you're just useless and boring. If you can't take people doing it, it's validation it needs to be done more and more and more until the fact that nothing is holy or taboo is well-established.

Also, the dead child on the beach drawing (even if it was hilarious btw) wasn't mocking the death in any way, but was playing with the fact that no one fucking cared before they got shoved an image of a dead kid in their face. Hypocrisy at its best.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Stetho said:


> Of course diverse things have led to this sitution. Nothing happens by magic. So what ? We should keep blaming ourselves because we did bad things in the past ? Like I said, keep changing our profile picture to act cool and wait until the next one ? It's not gonna help.
> 
> There was this Charlie thing, the train thing aborted by the US soldiers, and now this. I think we've waited enough.
> 
> Don't want to sound too rude.


We're still doing bad things now. First thing we could do, stop doing bad things. Cut all ties with Saudi Arabia and Qatar, those that have funded Wahhabi extremism. We could also hold Turkey to account, and stop them from bombing Kurds (the people that have done the most on the ground to fight ISIS). 

But even more generally than that, we could simply stop meddling in the affairs of other countries. Stop overthrowing governments, elected or otherwise. Stop pretending the Middle East can work exactly the same way the West does. It can't, for a myriad of reasons.

If we (US, UK, and French governments, and anyone else involved) really wanted to stop Islamic terrorism we'd cut it off at source. Sadly, for civilians, both in the West and the Middle East, that would mean cutting the profits of the likes of Shell, BP, and Lockheed Martin. It would mean putting the lives of people ahead of profit.


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



InsipidTazz said:


> We're still doing bad things now. First thing we could do, stop doing bad things. Cut all ties with Saudi Arabia and Qatar, those that have funded Wahhabi extremism. We could also hold Turkey to account, and stop them from bombing Kurds (the people that have done the most on the ground to fight ISIS).
> 
> But even more generally than that, we could simply stop meddling in the affairs of other countries. Stop overthrowing governments, elected or otherwise. Stop pretending the Middle East can work exactly the same way the West does. It can't, for a myriad of reasons.
> 
> If we (US, UK, and French governments, and anyone else involved) really wanted to stop Islamic terrorism we'd cut it off at source. Sadly, for civilians, both in the West and the Middle East, that would mean cutting the profits of the likes of Shell, BP, and Lockheed Martin. It would mean putting the lives of people ahead of profit.


I agree on that. We could stop this, we just don't. And it pisses me off.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

It's our governments who shit on the Middle East and it's everyone else who pays for those actions. 

Stop voting for war criminals.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

There wouldn't be all this shit if it wasn't for stupid governments and ego's that they all have, put them in a ring and let them fight it out, not have innocent people who don't want to die and want to live their lives be the victims here.

We can debate for hours in regards to what we feel is right or wrong etc.. which I'll never argue with people's views and perspectives, I'm not big on politics anyway, though what I do know is it's this what causes so much trouble and upset in the world.

They're all egomaniacs that are happy to go to war by other people doing it for them, that's like me getting into something with someone all the time and saying 'You go get them'.

It's bullshit, and when push comes to shove, whatever we debate about here or beliefs we have .... innocent people shouldn't be getting involved, and that's pretty much it in a nutshell.

It's 2015, we shouldn't have this shit now .... shouldn't have it anyway, but you get my point.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Today, I am devastated. My country is bleeding. I send my prayers for all the people who have suffered a loss in these horrible attacks and to those who lost their lives.

Seeing the death toll, the number of families destroyed, mourning the loss of their own blood, makes me sick !

I don't know what to say. The thought that It could happen again, anywhere anytime is scary. I know we have to keep going on with our lives but my God, how mad has this World become ?!


----------



## LETS GO FANDANGO (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Terrorism has no religion.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

I'll just leave this here


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

RIP to all those who lost their lives in France last night.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Just got out of work its Saturday afternoon and just heard about the Paris attacks OMG that is sick all those people killed by those scumbags. RIP to those killed. I cant imagine what the victims families are going through

The Bella twins are actually in Paris and are staying 15 minutes away from where the attack happened they havent tweeted since the attacks happened I hope their ok


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

"When the city of lights goes dark, the rest of the World lights up for her"


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Push_Miz said:


> I'll just leave this here


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



jackbhoy said:


> "When the city of lights goes dark, the rest of the World lights up for her"


It's so great to see the world united like this.

Lithuania will also join this today at 8:00 PM local time:


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Solf said:


> Provocation IS criticism in itself. If you shit on subjects everyone is fine with, then you're just useless and boring. If you can't take people doing it, it's validation it needs to be done more and more and more until the fact that nothing is holy or taboo is well-established.
> 
> Also, the dead child on the beach drawing (even if it was hilarious btw) wasn't mocking the death in any way, but was playing with the fact that no one fucking cared before they got shoved an image of a dead kid in their face. Hypocrisy at its best.


This won't be for most of you, so if you're that type of person, don't even bother reading on.

So much truth, but unfortunately people love to be ignorant cause it's a lot easier to live in a fantasy bubble than to deal with reality and the results of denial is the world you see today. A world where lying is ok, but being honest is not, where you're not judged by who you are, but what you wear and how you appear. It's completely ass backwards, while ignorantly and most of all ironically, people ridicule things they themselves finds to be ass backwards, amongst other things like honesty cause it can "hurt" someone, while a lie will protect them. Always backing up a friend, regardless how retarded and negative/ignorant their behavior is, while calling out a friend on their bullshit is totally unacceptable, cause then you're not being a friend at all. "Hey guys lets go out and drink or smoke our problems away" way better than to actually deal with shit, right? It's that same moronic philosophy and way of life that creates people like these, people that can be manipulated into doing whatever you want them to do, cause they were never educated on what's real and what's not, cause that truth is harder to tell than a lie.

In short, I hate the world, I hate every single thing about it, except its potential. A potential that is so far up the ass at the moment that people can't smell anything but shit and give up rather than fight for things they believe in...giving in to the pressure of every day life situations they know are wrong, but that could potentially "enhance" your career while selling out who you are. Their are so many little things people never even consider to matter in the big picture that completely alters who you are and what you become.

I don't think most people realize that every single decision you make in your life means something. That every single time you have this "gut feeling" of something being completely wrong and doesn't resonate with who you are, that what someone proposes to you that you should do and you end up doing it because in this world, people don't dare to stand up for themselves, they don't dare become an "outcast" because they don't have any ounce of an idea of what a friendship or solidarity is to begin with. Also every single one of those decisions you make, makes it easier to do it next time cause you keep losing parts of your identity, every single time you go against yourself and become someone else's bitch. A friend is never gonna force you into doing anything you can't stand up for doing and doesn't feel right for you, just because it feels right for them... regardless how much they "do for you" or how much they supposedly are there for you, that's not a friend, that is a user. As long as you do and think how they want you to think, you're not alone, the second you go against them, or disagree with their way of life, you're the enemy.

This might come as a shock to most people but people are just terrified of not fitting in, they are terrified of not being accepted for who they are, so they re-create themselves in someone else image, just so that they won't feel useless, won't feel like something is wrong with them and so they won't feel they don't belong anywhere. Now take just have a second to think about this... that's the kind of people that you can mold into becoming whatever you want them to be as long as you wrap that shit in gold paper they will buy it, cause they need to buy it, to not feel alone.

You ask how can someone become so cold? It's simple, lose your identity, lose yourself, lose everything that once mattered to you and there is nothing left... you're an empty shell, nothing but a machine, programmed however the manipulator sees fit.

If people learned to stand up for themselves, understand what emotions do, why they make you react like you do, learn to accept that they might be different than the norm and not fear it(which honestly would make them more like everybody else, cause everybody, with very few exceptions feel the same way you do). Create a more open, understanding and ACCEPTING society then things could change... but it's a far way away from being a plausible reality. There is simply to much ignorant hate on all sides.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

#PrayForParis 

Religion is what started this shit, people have prayed for centuries and time and time again shit like this happens and your 'all loving' God does nothing.

However, RIP to all those who died, makes you apriciate your life even more, but seriously though, fuck that hashtag.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

A pianist just came to the Bataclan Theater and started to play "Imagine".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665513634857156608


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



General Duessel said:


> We Europeans and habitants of the wealthy parts of the world in general have this mindset that what happens beyond our nice little luxury oases doesn't really matter to us; that the violence, the hunger, the despair and humiliation that lies at the foundation of our wealth cannot affect us; that the bombings in Syria and Iraq are just something you see in this news, where you can switch to the latest episode of _Game of Thrones_; that those brutalities and imperialist policies and economic strangleholds perpetrated by our own governments in the Middle East are things that happen down _there_, but not _here_; that everything will be alright.
> 
> These attacks in Paris disprove that. Over 120 innocent people who were busy living their own normal lives and never really felt the reality of these conflicts (like we all do) were cruelly slaughtered; and now we all react with disbelief, because something like that is not _supposed to happen_ in our corner of the world. We aren't Aleppo, Mosul, Beirut, Gaza, some Kurdish village, or some of these other foreign place where this is _normal_, after all - we are London, we are Berlin, _nous sommes Paris!_ So now we're all afraid. And I'm afraid that this fear will now be instrumentalized by those who share much of the responsibility for this escalation of violence in the first place; that it will be turned into anger by our innate political discourse that's never willing to look at causes, but likes to shake its fist at the effects; and that beneath all this talk about compassion by the leaders of Western World there arlready lurk the future bombings and police actions and demonization of Muslims and anti-immigrant policies that will make sure that the bleeding won't stop for a good while.
> 
> ...


I don't live in Europe nor do i wan't to come of rude or disrespectful but your thinking sounds very flawed here. You say Europeans inhabit the wealthiest parts of the world like setting a high standard of living is a bad thing. Like downplaying that intelligence isn't the cause for having amazing, industry architecture, medicine, quality of life, homes, boasts, planes, trains and automobiles. You sound like you don't understand the world yet.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



NeyNey said:


> A pianist just came to the Bataclan Theater and started to play "Imagine".
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665513634857156608


Imagine there's no countries
It isn't hard to do
Nothing to kill or die for
And no religion too
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace...


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Truthbetold said:


> I don't live in Europe nor do i wan't to come of rude or disrespectful but your thinking sounds very flawed here. You say Europeans inhabit the wealthiest parts of the world like setting a high standard of living is a bad thing. Like downplaying that intelligence isn't the cause for having amazing, industry architecture, medicine, quality of life, homes, boasts, planes, trains and automobiles. You sound like you don't understand the world yet.


You think Europe has nice stuff because of intelligence?

Wow.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

*Some awful thing happened to other people but please please world don't forget about me. 


Sickening. *


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Awful, just awful. I really don't know what to say, prayers go to the victims and to those who are still alive.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



InsipidTazz said:


> You think Europe has nice stuff because of intelligence?
> 
> Wow.


Someone had to build and create that "stuff".


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

*How many people are actually bowing their hands and praying 

or are we all just saying it cause that's the relevant thing to do right?

#Don'tForgetAboutMeParis*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Truthbetold said:


> I don't live in Europe nor do i wan't to come of rude or disrespectful but your thinking sounds very flawed here. You say Europeans inhabit the wealthiest parts of the world like setting a high standard of living is a bad thing. Like downplaying that intelligence isn't the cause for having amazing, industry architecture, medicine, quality of life, homes, boasts, planes, trains and automobiles. You sound like you don't understand the world yet.


dat intelligence plundering asia, africa, and the americas.

smart europeens


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



General Duessel said:


> We Europeans and habitants of the wealthy parts of the world in general have this mindset that what happens beyond our nice little luxury oases doesn't really matter to us; that the violence, the hunger, the despair and humiliation that lies at the foundation of our wealth cannot affect us; that the bombings in Syria and Iraq are just something you see in this news, where you can switch to the latest episode of _Game of Thrones_; that those brutalities and imperialist policies and economic strangleholds perpetrated by our own governments in the Middle East are things that happen down _there_, but not _here_; that everything will be alright.
> 
> These attacks in Paris disprove that. Over 120 innocent people who were busy living their own normal lives and never really felt the reality of these conflicts (like we all do) were cruelly slaughtered; and now we all react with disbelief, because something like that is not _supposed to happen_ in our corner of the world. We aren't Aleppo, Mosul, Beirut, Gaza, some Kurdish village, or some of these other foreign place where this is _normal_, after all - we are London, we are Berlin, _nous sommes Paris!_ So now we're all afraid. And I'm afraid that this fear will now be instrumentalized by those who share much of the responsibility for this escalation of violence in the first place; that it will be turned into anger by our innate political discourse that's never willing to look at causes, but likes to shake its fist at the effects; and that beneath all this talk about compassion by the leaders of Western World there arlready lurk the future bombings and police actions and demonization of Muslims and anti-immigrant policies that will make sure that the bleeding won't stop for a good while.
> 
> ...


Any rational person could have seen this attack coming from a mile away. I think there was too much compassion for the Syrian refugees and the borders should have been kept shut for them. You talk about the Western World demonizing Muslims, what about the other way around? They have always called Christians infidels and it's their fundamentalists who are instigating this conflict.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Truthbetold said:


> Someone had to build and create that "stuff".


I think the word you're searching for is "steal".


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Truthbetold said:


> I don't live in Europe nor do i wan't to come of rude or disrespectful but your thinking sounds very flawed here. *You say Europeans inhabit the wealthiest parts of the world like setting a high standard of living is a bad thing.* Like downplaying that intelligence isn't the cause for having amazing, industry architecture, medicine, quality of life, homes, boasts, planes, trains and automobiles. You sound like you don't understand the world yet.


it's a bad thing if your wealth is a result of chaos on some other regions of the world


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Solf said:


> Provocation IS criticism in itself. If you shit on subjects everyone is fine with, then you're just useless and boring. If you can't take people doing it, it's validation it needs to be done more and more and more until the fact that nothing is holy or taboo is well-established.


Except there are still things that are taboo.

And this is exactly what you called it: provocation. You can't provoke someone and not expect them to retaliate.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



InsipidTazz said:


> I think the word your searching for is "steal".


All that architecture and those buildings in Europe were stolen nobody built it...ok... :stop


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Truthbetold said:


> All that architecture and those buildings in Europe were stolen nobody built it...ok... :stop


ah yes, architecture, the european pièce de résistance.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Rugrat said:


> People who are brought up by texts which encourage mass killing are non-practising terrorists irrespective of religion. People shouldn't be treated as terrorists if they have no interest in committing terrorist acts, I thought that went without saying, but evidently not.


It did not, thanks for clarifying.



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> The point is not that Christianity doesn't potentially have its share of extremists, the point is that the number of active Christians extremists is _significantly_ less than that of Islamic extremists.
> 
> Islam produces, by far, the most extremists in the modern times and a number Islamic countries are currently in a state of war or rebellion.
> 
> ...


For sure. But I don't know if it has to come down to them being forced to acknowledge the issues, I believe most 'regular' Muslims already subscribe to the idea that the more odious teachings of warfare in the Quran were only appropriate for the time period their propher was living in. The problem with confronting this as a "community" is that the so-called fundamentalists in ISIS cannot be a part of the conversation, they target majority Muslim regions and sites like mosques because other Muslims are infidels just as much as everyone else; the dissociation is there whether they want it to be or not.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



> A Paris suicide bomber who was carrying a Syrian passport passed through Greece as a refugee in October, according to a Greek minister.
> The passport was retrieved from one of the suicide bombers who blew himself up outside the Stade de France stadium as part of last night's coordinated attacks, which killed at least 127 people.
> The passport holder, who is understood to be 25, passed through the island of Leros of October 3 as a refugee, where he was identified ‘according to EU rules’.
> But Greece’s deputy minister in charge of police, Nikos Toscas, did not know if the passport was checked by other countries through which the holder possibly passed on his way to France.



So yeah, not good


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



samizayn said:


> It did not, thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> For sure. But I don't know if it has to come down to them being forced to acknowledge the issues, I believe most 'regular' Muslims already subscribe to the idea that the more odious teachings of warfare in the Quran were only appropriate for the time period their propher was living in. The problem with confronting this as a "community" is that the so-called fundamentalists in ISIS cannot be a part of the conversation, they target majority Muslim regions and sites like mosques because other Muslims are infidels just as much as everyone else; the dissociation is there whether they want it to be or not.


The fact that terrorists kill more muslims than they kill non-muslims is completely lost upon people who think that Islam itself breeds terrorism. In Pakistan alone the number of Muslims killed by Taliban is about 55k right now. 

Also, I find it more troubling that the conversation about terrorism becomes so vocal only after westerners are directly targeted .. It's almost like the majority of people don't actually care about terrorism, but about who specifically the terrorists target. No such sympathy and global outrage and even sending of prayers can be heard when muslims are targeted and butchered by fundamentalists.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Captain Edd said:


> We have thousands of refugees all over the country at the moment and I don't even want to think about what could happen if even a very small percentage of them are working for a terrorist organisation. Takes what, 10 people to pull something like this off?


*Paris attacks: Isis militant said to be Syrian who passed through Greece on refugee route*

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/14/syrian-greece-refugee-paris-attacks-killers


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Terrorism has no Religion? HA! Religion is Terrorism, it puts fear into people's souls, tells them what they cannot and can do and inspires people to commit the worst acts imaginable all in the name of God or some idiotic cause. It lulls people to sleep thinking that if they repent, all the bad goes away. Others claim to be pacifists but as long as they light a few candles and pray to their ancestors, they'll be fine. It teaches people to forgive those who shouldn't be forgiven and makes you weak and gives you a built in excuse that if you're a complete fuck up, it was all in the plan! Or why worry? You'll just come back as someone else, maybe a movie star!

Let's not forget it's twin sister Political Correctness, the lesbian sister of Religion, commanding you to point out the flaws of others while ignoring your own, that sanctimonious bullshit makes you a better person because you follow some stupid cause on social media while not doing anything about the problem. It allows people to complain about privilege while not giving up your own. It hides the truth and instead promotes lies, the only time the truth is shown is when someone has an agenda or if the higher ups deem a group of people needs to "learn a lesson". It teaches us that people who hate (insert sexuality, lifestyle, gender things) is bad unless you belong to other certain Religions that hate the same thing but don't worry, they're poor so they don't know any better.

Both of these things are toxic, I really wish they were not but they are. It's obvious people cannot use good concepts without corrupting it into some bastardization of it's original form until people just get fed up and outright spit in the face of them. Because you cannot do right, you're always judged, you're supposed to allow people to be themselves but if you're yourself you're bad! 

These attacks will keep coming because nobody really gives a shit about these people and you have people who think poor, uneducated people who have no jobs or money and forced to live in ghettos will somehow contribute to a society that's self indulgent and mocks everything these people believe in. Not to mention the real people who need help are the ones who are still stuck in Syria and the middle east, not the 80% "refugee" young men who are walking around while the media keeps showing women and children. But yeah, has nothing to do with the crisis, this attack was just random. Everything is just one big fucking coincidence.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Truthbetold said:


> *Paris attacks: Isis militant said to be Syrian who passed through Greece on refugee route*
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/14/syrian-greece-refugee-paris-attacks-killers


Does the Charleston church shooter represent all conservatives .. or was he just a bad egg that escaped all notice because that's what terrorists do?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

http://www.wsj.com/articles/attacker-tried-to-enter-paris-stadium-but-was-turned-away-1447520571

zouheir and his security mates saved a lot of lives.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*










Don't know if this has been posted already but :sodone


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Reaper said:


> Does the Charleston church shooter represent all conservatives .. or was he just a bad egg that escaped all notice because that's what terrorists do?


http://gawker.com/here-is-what-appears-to-be-dylann-roofs-racist-manifest-1712767241

^Read his manifesto online he wasn't a "conservative" just a poor trailer park trash white boy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Future Trunks said:


> Don't know if this has been posted already but :sodone


sound like they want to slobber all over allah's knob

gaysis.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Future Trunks said:


> Don't know if this has been posted already but :sodone


France a Crusader state? France hasn't crusaded over anything besides gay sex, baguettes, fancy hats, sparkling water, multiculturalism and bad indie films in like forever. I just think that nobody likes the French, everyone hates them for some reason.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Truthbetold said:


> http://gawker.com/here-is-what-appears-to-be-dylann-roofs-racist-manifest-1712767241
> 
> ^Read his manifesto online he wasn't a "conservative" just a poor trailer park trash white boy.


Thanks for proving my point. 

You're willing to look deeper into nuance when it comes to analysing the beliefs and actions of a homegrown terrorist ... I called him a conservative on purpose because I wanted to see if you'll try to distance him from that label or not and you did just that.



Miss Sally said:


> France a Crusader state? France hasn't crusaded over anything besides gay sex, baguettes, fancy hats, sparkling water, multiculturalism and bad indie films in like forever. I just think that nobody likes the French, everyone hates them for some reason.


This is a really interesting because if anyone now brings up the fact that France legally banned the Burka, willfully engaged in a government sanctioned double-standard of protecting anti-semitism while promoting the ridicule of Mohammad, or bombed the middle-east, you'll just claim that that person is blaming the victim.

Of course, any criticism of the west's role in the creation of this mess at this point is just immoral in the eyes of some people. Don't let it become that way and let valid criticism happen because without ascertaining the real causes of conflict, there can be no resolution and blindly considering everyone blameless only gives those in power a reason and excuse to further the misery with their incompetence.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Kiz said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/attacker-tried-to-enter-paris-stadium-but-was-turned-away-1447520571
> 
> zouheir and his security mates saved a lot of lives.


Just to imagine if that guy didn't turn up late, he may have slipped in unnoticed.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Desecrated said:


> Just to imagine if that guy didn't turn up late, he may have slipped in unnoticed.


I was wondering why the stadium attack didn't do much. Guy must have freaked out and set it off, had he got inside along with the other guy it would have been a much more bloody mess.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Miss Sally said:


> I was wondering why the stadium attack didn't do much. Guy must have freaked out and set it off, had he got inside along with the other guy it would have been a much more bloody mess.


For sure. Could've turned into one of the most notable stadium tragedies.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Reaper said:


> This is a really interesting because if anyone now brings up the fact that France legally banned the Burka, willfully engaged in a government sanctioned double-standard of protecting anti-semitism while promoting the ridicule of Mohammad, or bombed the middle-east, you'll just claim that that person is blaming the victim.
> 
> Of course, any criticism of the west's role in the creation of this mess at this point is just immoral in the eyes of some people. Don't let it become that way and let valid criticism happen because without ascertaining the real causes of conflict, there can be no resolution and blindly considering everyone blameless only gives those in power a reason and excuse to further the misery with their incompetence.


The Burka should be banned, especially where security is needed. Don't care if it's for religious reasons, fuck religion! Also don't think any religious group or people should be protected by the media or from criticism. Also pretty sure England and others had bigger hands in the Middle East over France but France seems to be an easy target, lax borders, already a disgruntled group of people there. 

The West had a huge hand to deal with this, I say just let those assholes fight it out. Getting involved solved nothing and as bad as Saddam was, he had to be bad to keep the other idiots in line. Without those guys there is now a huge power vacuum. I been saying for weeks an attack was coming, cannot have open borders, mass migration with zero vetting, a secular society which doesn't share anything in common with a conservative religious group and go around willy nilly in the mid east blowing up stuff and not expect payback.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



TheDevilsPimp said:


> And this is exactly what you called it: provocation. You can't provoke someone and not expect them to retaliate.


Well yeah, except that when someone provokes me, I answer back to him. I don't pull out a kalashnikov and fire at him because I'm too fucking dumb to do anything else.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Miss Sally said:


> The West had a huge hand to deal with this, I say just let those assholes fight it out. Getting involved solved nothing and as bad as Saddam was, he had to be bad to keep the other idiots in line. Without those guys there is now a huge power vacuum. I been saying for weeks an attack was coming, cannot have open borders, mass migration with zero vetting, a secular society which doesn't share anything in common with a conservative religious group and go around willy nilly in the mid east blowing up stuff and not expect payback.


Mass immigrations in Europe and around the world have been happening since the 1600's -- and Muslims have been living in Europe for 1100-1400 years. 

The Islamist terrorist however was created by America during the cold war and then funded and legitimized during the Afghan/Russian war. 

In fact, that's exactly what the Americans did by "leaving them to their own devices" in the early 1980's leaving Afghanistan to be overrun by the Taliban by the 90's. Americans and the west funded the Islamic medressah. They funded the mujahideen ... just as they funded Al-Qaeda and just as it is American and Western weapons that are being used by the ISIS. 

On the other side, America has been vetoing any move against Israeli expansion and giving Palestinians a state of their own inadvertently forcing the palestinians to embrace terrorists and terrorism (so that now they can be called terrorists which they are also a product of western influences by and large) 

Any student of history (you don't even have to be a student) knows that western influences in the creation of the eastern terrorist are greater than the religion itself. This is the same religion that has existed in your countries for 1500 years -- and yet magically somehow in the last 15 years it started breeding terrorists? 

1/3 of American Muslims are African American ex-slaves. They're not recent arab immigrants. They've always been here. The vast majority of muslims in the west also did not come about as a result of mass immigrations --- they have always been there living peaceful lives until 2001. 

Contrary to fake xenophobic propaganda, there hasn't been a massive influx of Muslims into European countries .. They have always been there living peacefully amongst them ... It was Bush's propaganda in 2001 and 2004 that brought them into notice.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Reaper said:


> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> You're willing to look deeper into nuance when it comes to analysing the beliefs and actions of a homegrown terrorist ... I called him a conservative on purpose because I wanted to see if you'll try to distance him from that label or not and you did just that.


Personally i always vote Democrat so i really don't even know what a conservative is.

Do you consider Dylan Roof a conservative? I just consider him poor white trash.

Was Roof religious?


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Reaper said:


> Mass immigrations in Europe and around the world have been happening since the 1600's -- and Muslims have been living in Europe for 1100-1400 years.
> 
> The Islamist terrorist however was created by America during the cold war and then funded and legitimized during the Afghan/Russian war.
> 
> ...


This is all true and could be considered common knowledge to anyone who follows history.

But is there a point you are trying to make about the current immigration crisis?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Truthbetold said:


> Personally i always vote Democrat so i really don't even know what a conservative is.
> 
> Do you consider Dylan Roof a conservative? I just consider him poor white trash.
> 
> Was Roof religious?


Look at all the questions you're asking about Dylan Roof .. How come you're not asking these questions about the individual terrorists in France? Why then suddenly it's muslims and muslim refugees in particular to blame? Everyone knew that 1 or 2 terrorists would slip through - it doesn't mean that all of them are terrorists. My point is that when it comes to homegrown terrorists, there's always a more nuanced discussion - but when it's a Muslim terrorist, the discussion ends at it's the religion to blame. We need the same nuance in that discussion otherwise we'll never get to the real root of the problem .. The only thing I'm saying is that Islam nor the refugees are to blame for this independent of thousands of other things involved in it. 



Truthbetold said:


> But is there a point you are trying to make about the current immigration crisis?


Keep letting them in - *and find the homegrown help that clearly is involved as refugees cannot and did not smuggle the arsenal in.* It was provided to them by local terrorists that may or may not even be Muslims.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Reaper said:


> Mass immigrations in Europe and around the world have been happening since the 1600's -- and Muslims have been living in Europe for 1100-1400 years.
> 
> The Islamist terrorist however was created by America during the cold war and then funded and legitimized during the Afghan/Russian war.
> 
> ...



Oh okay so the mass migration that's happening now is just in my imagination. Are you actually calling Ottoman and Arab invasions into Europe migration? Seriously? Muslims have been moving into Europe after many Europeans migrated to America and other places, they needed to fill the void in and have been importing Muslims in as cheap labor sadly they kept bringing them in when not having jobs and when Europeans themselves could not support large families with insane costs, Europe created their own population decline with their asinine policies and stupid agendas. 

The Ottoman's invading the Balkans, the Caucasus and other places. I agreed that the West had a hand with creating these terrorists and historically the middle east has always been a hotbed for violence, religious intolerance and ethnic cleansing. Only during times where great Empires held the land was the area at some peace. After the Ottoman turks lost all that area it begun to become unstable. The US fucking with the ME caused a lot of problems not to mention Euros giving land to the Isrealis. None of the land the Ottoman turks seized was their ancestors homes or whatever. They took over what was left from the Eastern Roman Empire and begun trying to spread into Europe. Of course Muslims hardly caused problems, like the Christians in Muslim areas there was not enough of them to actually cause a problem and during those times if you caused problems you were booted out. The Spanish booted out the Jews at one point and completely got rid of the left over Moors.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Didn't even know about this till I came on here. R.I.P to those who died.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Reaper said:


> Look at all the questions you're asking about Dylan Roof .. How come you're *not asking these questions about the individual terrorists in France? Why then suddenly it's muslims and muslim refugees in particular to blame? Everyone knew that 1 or 2 terrorists would slip through - it doesn't mean that all of them are terrorists*. My point is that when it comes to homegrown terrorists, there's always a more nuanced discussion - but when it's a Muslim terrorist, the discussion ends at it's the religion to blame. We need the same nuance in that discussion otherwise we'll never get to the real root of the problem .. The only thing I'm saying is that Islam nor the refugees are to blame for this independent of thousands of other things involved in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep letting them in - *and find the homegrown help that clearly is involved as refugees cannot and did not smuggle the arsenal in.* It was provided to them by local terrorists that may or may not even be Muslims.


I don't think anyone believes they all are terrorist. The point is that most people believe the more immigrants come in the higher the odd's of these attacks happening will be. Are Europeans wrong to assume that?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Miss Sally said:


> Oh okay so the mass migration that's happening now is just in my imagination


Yes it is - until and unless you can find the stats to back it up (because I certainly can't). There is a refugee crisis where the western countries are controlling the inflow.



Truthbetold said:


> I don't think anyone believes they all are terrorist. The point is that most people believe the more immigrants come in the higher the odd's of these attacks happening will be. Are Europeans wrong to assume that?


Yes because Europe isn't the only countries letting in Muslim refugees. The vast majority of muslim refugees are being hosted by Muslim countries (and yes, including Saudi Arabia) where we have seen no significant increases in terrorism or terrorist activities (aside from what was already happening).


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

do these people think we are idiots or what ? they claim that they found a syrian passport , this doesn't make any sense , what kind of idiot who plans to commit suicide by bombing himself bring a passport with him ? even if he did the passport should've burned with him , this same shit happened in the 9/11 , a great movie by the wests again .


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Push_Miz said:


> do these people think we are idiots or what ? they claim that they found a syrian passport , this doesn't make any sense , what kind of idiot who plans to commit suicide by bombing himself bring a passport with him ? even if he did the passport should've burned with him , this same shit happened in the 9/11 , a great movie by the wests again .


Don't ask any valid, critical questions lest you be condemned for being a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Reaper said:


> Yes it is. There is a refugee crisis where the western countries are controlling the inflow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because Europe isn't the only country letting in Muslim refugees. The majority of muslim refugees are being hosted by Muslim countries (and yes, including Saudi Arabia).


Saudi aint hosting shit. Lebanon and Jordan are the ones doing the heavy labor, which I pointed out TWO times in this thread that the open door refugee nonsense didn't bring them actual refugees, in brought in sneaky terrorists and economic migrants. The real refugees are in Lebanon and Jordan, which have had politicians ask why the Europeans didn't just send money/volunteers to set up schools, shelter, food and other needed items instead of asking for people and then realizing they cannot handle the fucking homeless and refugees from other places they already HAD. 

I'm pretty sure Germany and Sweden being overwhelmed is a mass migration problem, same with the other Euro nations who closed their borders. The Saudis are like lalala we don't want nothing! We pay the terrorists blowing up your homes! Merkel and her quest for a Nobel prize has show her greediness and stupidity. I swear, why is it nobody sees that the real refugees don't want to leave their home and the real ones are completely ignored?


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Reaper said:


> Yes because Europe isn't the only countries letting in Muslim refugees. The vast majority of muslim refugees are being hosted by Muslim countries (and yes, including Saudi Arabia) where we have seen no significant increases in terrorism or terrorist activities (aside from what was already happening).


So if the vast majority of Muslim refugees are being hosted by Muslim countries without significant increases in terrorism or terrorist activities. Do you think the Europeans are stupid to take so many of them in when it isn't necessary for them to do so?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Miss Sally said:


> Saudi aint hosting shit. Lebanon and Jordan are the ones doing the heavy labor, which I pointed out TWO times in this thread that the open door refugee nonsense didn't bring them actual refugees, in brought in sneaky terrorists and economic migrants. The real refugees are in Lebanon and Jordan, which have had politicians ask why the Europeans didn't just send money/volunteers to set up schools, shelter, food and other needed items instead of asking for people and then realizing they cannot handle the fucking homeless and refugees from other places they already HAD.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Germany and Sweden being overwhelmed is a mass migration problem, same with the other Euro nations who closed their borders. The Saudis are like lalala we don't want nothing! We pay the terrorists blowing up your homes! Merkel and her quest for a Nobel prize has show her greediness and stupidity. I swear, why is it nobody sees that the real refugees don't want to leave their home and the real ones are completely ignored?


It's so sad that your source of information is based on a xenophobic narrative. 

Saudi Arabia has taken in 2.5 million Syrians since 2011 ... And they've been sending money to Jordan and Lebenon. They were doing it quietly because they didn't want to make a PR stunt out of it. 

http://www.arabnews.com/featured/news/805236

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2015/...giving-syrians-sanctuary-150912050746572.html

But I don't blame you .. It's very easy to fall for the whole "Saudi Arabia isn't doing anything" narrative. Even I fell for it for a limited time before I actually did my research. 

I find it a little odd that you keep believing that the "real" refugees are in the Muslim countries while the "terrorists" are in the European countries. What exactly are you basing that belief on?



Truthbetold said:


> So if the vast majority of Muslim refugees are being hosted by Muslim countries without significant increases in terrorism or terrorist activities. Do you think the Europeans are stupid to take so many of them in when it isn't necessary for them to do so?


It's not stupid of them to take them in at all. What I think is stupid is over exaggerating the potential threat posed by refugees and giving in to xenophobia instead of critical examination of facts at hand.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Push_Miz said:


> do these people think we are idiots or what ? they claim that they found a syrian passport , this doesn't make any sense , what kind of idiot who plans to commit suicide by bombing himself bring a passport with him ?


Unfortunately it works perfectly fine.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Reaper said:


> It's so sad that your source of information is based on a xenophobic narrative.
> 
> Saudi Arabia has taken in 2.5 million Syrians since 2011 ... And they've been sending money to Jordan and Lebenon. They were doing it quietly because they didn't want to make a PR stunt out of it.
> 
> ...


STOP PUTTING WORDS IN MUH MOUF. The real refugees who lost everything are too poor to travel, this mass migration is mostly of young men of military age. Despite the bleeding heart pictures the media would show us. 70-80% of the refugees in Europe are young males with another 10% being males of other ages. Less than 50% of them are Syrian and the ones with Syrian passports may not even be Syrian. They're getting migrants from Africa, Iraq and other places, not just Syria. 

They are NOT refugees, they're economic migrants seeking the richest countries. They have had offers from several Euro countries which very few took up. They instead want to go to Sweden/Germany/UK. The places with the best benefits. They're on phones posting to facebook and twitter, they're leaving massive messes where they go and complaining about not getting benefits. They don't stay in the first war free area, they're only trying to reach the sweet spots. That's not refugee behavior. They already have caught terrorists and people who have been arrested for terror plots among the "refugees", they even had a man come forward and tell authorities that ISIS is trying to get people in since europe is not vetting anyone. 

So yes it's very stupid to take in people that, 1. You have no jobs for 2. Do not know the language or have the skills to compete in the job market 3. Have a conservative lifestyle that doesn't mesh with your own secular state 4. Displace your own homeless whom you were already having issues with. These "refugees" have money to toss around for boat rides, and consist of so few Syrians that to call them refugees is laughable. The ones in Jordan and Lebanon do not wish to move, they want to go home! They're not trying to go stay in europe forever, remember refugees are temporary, the ones trying to get into Europe are not there for temporary relief. 

You've obviously drank the refugee koolaid along with the Muslim koolaid, I'll say it again, Religion is bad. Economic Migrants are not refugees, letting people in without knowing who they are is stupid, regardless of the terrible situation. Saudi Arabia is a terrorist funding state along with the USA. The West wouldn't have a crisis if they would have just spent money on helping Lebanon and Jordan. The US was bombing sand while Russia is actually attacking ISIS. I like you Apostate, you bring up some valid points! But you're wrong about the economic migrants. But I still like you but you're 100% right about the west having a HUGE hand in making this mess. Also the "men" fleeing and leaving women behind are a bunch of panzies, I could imagine WWII if the British males and Russian males all left to America while Germany was stomping everyone.

(Atleast we can agree on the causes and sadness of it all! <3 )


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Miss Sally said:


> STOP PUTTING WORDS IN MUH MOUF. The real refugees who lost everything are too poor to travel, this mass migration is mostly of young men of military age. Despite the bleeding heart pictures the media would show us. 70-80% of the refugees in Europe are young males with another 10% being males of other ages. Less than 50% of them are Syrian and the ones with Syrian passports may not even be Syrian. They're getting migrants from Africa, Iraq and other places, not just Syria.


Actually, I like you too Sally ... but you're drinking the anti-refugee Kool-aid ... 

Yes, *of course* the large number of applicants to european countries for even refugee migration or asylum seeking will be men because men are heads of households and when men apply they are doing so for their spouses and families as well. And Syria isn't the only place in the world where people are fleeing it because of terrorism and have legit claims to flee. 

This is why I said that you're falling for the xenophobic spin on the refugee crisis. 

If you and your family as a whole became a refugee, wouldn't your dad be the one applying for asylum and sponsoring the rest of you? That's how the immigration system works around the world. Men apply for themselves _and _their families - but the application goes in their name only. That doesn't mean that they're single terrorists who aren't "real" refugees at all.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

I don't think letting in mass waves of people from a fundamentally different culture is very wise, but I think these types of attacks are more due to the West's interventionist foreign policy than anything. The ISIS "claim of responsibility" message clearly cites the "crusader campaign" in the Middle East and drone strikes. Of course anyone who suggests scaling down or altogether stopping intervention and drone strikes would be scorned for "giving in" to the terrorists and letting "ISIS win". As if there is anything to be won in such a conflict. It's all set up quite conveniently for the military-industrial complex to prosper, as the cycle of violence escalates and all voices of opposition are smothered by the fearful and the vengeful.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



CamillePunk said:


> I don't think letting in mass waves of people from a fundamentally different culture is very wise, but I think these types of attacks are more due to the West's interventionist foreign policy than anything. The ISIS "claim of responsibility" message clearly cites the "crusader campaign" in the Middle East and drone strikes. Of course anyone who suggests scaling down or altogether stopping intervention and drone strikes would be scorned for "giving in" to the terrorists and letting "ISIS win". As if there is anything to be won in such a conflict. It's all set up quite conveniently for the military-industrial complex to prosper, as the cycle of violence escalates and all voices of opposition are smothered by the fearful and the vengeful.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

What a really tragic event but unfortunately, there's nothing we can do about it.


----------



## KevinOwensKO (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

Putin, sort them out. The time has come.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

so many lives and families gone. this is the saddest thing to happen in a long time.


----------



## KevinOwensKO (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Push_Miz said:


> do these people think we are idiots or what ? they claim that they found a syrian passport , this doesn't make any sense , what kind of idiot who plans to commit suicide by bombing himself bring a passport with him ? even if he did the passport should've burned with him , this same shit happened in the 9/11 , a great movie by the wests again .


What kind of idiot? Isis.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



KevinOwensKO said:


> What kind of idiot? Isis.


Considering that they claimed responsibility of a series of very well co-ordinated attacks with an unprecedented level of strategic brilliance, I actually find it more plausible that a Syrian passport was planted by the ISIS with the express intent that it be discovered --- definitely not as an act of incompetence.

What I find really sad is that people are still considering them some sort of an unintelligent barbaric backward group instead of a highly organized military force the latter of which we have way more evidence of than anything that would make it seem like just a fringe group.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Push_Miz said:


> do these people think we are idiots or what ? they claim that they found a syrian passport , this doesn't make any sense , what kind of idiot who plans to commit suicide by bombing himself bring a passport with him ? even if he did the passport should've *burned* with him , this same shit happened in the 9/11 , a great movie by the wests again .


You've been watching too many movies. Suicide bombers don't typically stock up on fuel oil so that their explosions result in a big fireball. Instead, they load up on shrapnel and ball bearings and what not backed by an explosive charge. The explosion is typically a means with which to fling said shrapnel in all directions at very high speeds, causing serious injury and death.

Why carry a passport? Your assumption seems to be that they want to be anonymous, and at the same time if they get stopped on the street on the way to the destination, they don't necessarily get outed and can continue on.

Either way, just because you're a suicide bomber doesn't mean you can't bring your passport. You'll be dead either way.


----------



## KevinOwensKO (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Reaper said:


> Considering that they claimed responsibility of a series of very well co-ordinated attacks with an unprecedented level of strategic brilliance, I actually find it more plausible that a Syrian passport was planted by the ISIS with the express intent that it be discovered --- definitely not as an act of incompetence.
> 
> What I find really sad is that people are still considering them some sort of an unintelligent barbaric backward group instead of a highly organized military force the latter of which we have way more evidence of than anything that would make it seem like just a fringe group.


No, you give them too much credit. They're a bunch of weak cowards who thought they could escape alive thus having that passport in hand. They can't declare war or invade a european country because they're too weak and would get obliterated instantaneously so instead they do these little bitch attacks. If they tried something like this in Russia Putin would leave them in a rubble.

If they were clever they would have been able to take down some of our leaders. Managing to kill a bunch of innocent people is easy when you are armed and they are not.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*

It's sad that this isn't even shocking anymore. This shit needs to end. Religion is a joke. I believe in God, but fuck religion. It's just brainwashing cults that bring more harm to the world than good. Tired of it.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Anthony Jeselnik is the only comedian who has made a Paris attack joke so far 

AND IT FUCKING SUCKS 

"Speaking of tragedies, everyone should check out John Mulaney's brand new Netflix special, The Comeback Kid"

come the fuck on, that was lame as shit and he is so proud of it


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



The Shield said:


> For once i agree with you
> 
> In the Quran,there are two quotes i can think of at the back of my head
> 
> ...


You are taking those verses out of context. The "mankind" quote he was talking to the jews not muslims and even then if you read on there is a very big exception that can include a lot of stuff. 

Muhammad tortured people for money. He assassinated critics and sold women into sex slavery. When you venerate a man like this as the greatest human being in history you are of course going to get "extremism". Even his "rightly guided" caliphs were dicks. Abu Bakr burnt a man alive for stealing (sound familiar?) and Umar caught his son drinking alcohol and as punishment lashed him 80 times but the son died on the 70th. Both men knew the alleged prophet so how could they get it so wrong? Because Muhammad himself was a radical.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Just noticed how post number 328 on this thread is a reply to The Shield by TheShieldSuck  *


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I struggle to understand how in 2015 the vast majority of the world still believes in God, in heaven and hell. We walk by the crazy religious nut downtown who says he speaks to God and we label him delusional, but we believe the word of men like Jesus, Muhammad, Moses etc. who lived thousands of years ago? These religious figure heads were either the stupidest people to have ever lived or the smartest. They looked at the world around them and saw all the bad and came to the conclusion that to control people you need to instill fear and reward to their life, thus the creation of heaven and hell. If that's what happened, if they faked the whole thing to teach morals and what is right and wrong, they would look at the world today and vomit.

The Earth is a spec of dust within the KNOWN universe. We are as large and important as a spec of dust on a dining room table within a small apartment in Taiwan, so small we're not even sure it's actually there. God, he isn't out there, to kill in his name, is just as delusional as killing in the name of Santa Claus.

If you want to meet god, just kill yourself in the comfort of your own home, why slaughter innocent lives along the way? I understand this is more than religion, their motives are economical, political and religious. If you have a problem with a country, how about you leave that country.

We're on the brink of WWIII, we've failed to learn from the mistakes of the past.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Felt like Punk himself was speaking to me through that avatar


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

What a horrible tragedy, my heart goes out to all the families in Paris who've lost loved ones  Sadly though I don't think this will be the end of all the attacks. It's sad to think you go out and enjoy yourselves at a concert or go to a restaurant and something like this happens


----------



## KevinOwensKO (Sep 23, 2015)

Ratedr4life said:


> I struggle to understand how in 2015 the vast majority of the world still believes in God, in heaven and hell. We walk by the crazy religious nut downtown who says he speaks to God and we label him delusional, but we believe the word of men like Jesus, Muhammad, Moses etc. who lived thousands of years ago? These religious figure heads were either the stupidest people to have ever lived or the smartest. They looked at the world around them and saw all the bad and came to the conclusion that to control people you need to instill fear and reward to their life, thus the creation of heaven and hell. If that's what happened, if they faked the whole thing to teach morals and what is right and wrong, they would look at the world today and vomit.
> 
> The Earth is a spec of dust within the KNOWN universe. We are as large and important as a spec of dust on a dining room table within a small apartment in Taiwan, so small we're not even sure it's actually there. God, he isn't out there, to kill in his name, is just as delusional as killing in the name of Santa Claus.
> 
> ...


Completely agree. They can kill each other or themselves in their own country but bring this to Europe and there is hell to pay. You don't go into someone else's country and kill people for fun because of religion. I hope they all get destroyed instantly.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Definitely a sad thing. Crazy that stuff like this still happens.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

KevinOwensKO said:


> Completely agree. They can kill each other or themselves in their own country but bring this to Europe and there is hell to pay. You don't go into someone else's country and kill people for fun because of religion. I hope they all get destroyed instantly.


ISIS has done some shit over the last number of years, I think this was that 9/11 level attack that is gonna cause the US, Europe and Russia to go back into the middle east.

Putin was already planning on invading that region, I think the worlds superpowers are going to follow, otherwise these small cell group attacks are going to continue to happen in major cities around the world. The US knows they're next, an attack on this level in Washington or New York wouldn't require much sophistication or planning. 

Getting your hands on firearms in the US isn't that difficult. With a few guns and a small group of even smaller minded individuals, they could easily replicate this attack. I'm surprised this hasn't happen before.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Ratedr4life said:


> I struggle to understand how in 2015 the vast majority of the world still believes in God, in heaven and hell. We walk by the crazy religious nut downtown who says he speaks to God and we label him delusional, but we believe the word of men like Jesus, Muhammad, Moses etc. who lived thousands of years ago? These religious figure heads were either the stupidest people to have ever lived or the smartest. They looked at the world around them and saw all the bad and came to the conclusion that to control people you need to instill fear and reward to their life, thus the creation of heaven and hell. If that's what happened, if they faked the whole thing to teach morals and what is right and wrong, they would look at the world today and vomit.
> 
> The Earth is a spec of dust within the KNOWN universe. We are as large and important as a spec of dust on a dining room table within a small apartment in Taiwan, so small we're not even sure it's actually there. God, he isn't out there, to kill in his name, is just as delusional as killing in the name of Santa Claus.
> 
> ...


To paint all people that have religious beliefs with the same brush is ridiculous, though. I consider myself a Christian, I believe in God and am not ashamed of doing so. I don't go killing people in the name of my faith. Many Christians are quick to criticize those like the Westboro Baptist Church or the Reverend Pat Robertson for their crazy beliefs. However, that is part of the problem as many Muslims are afraid to speak up and condemn folks like ISIS and Al-Qaeda for fear of reprisal.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

If there is a WW3 it will not be against the middle east but it will be a spark 

After this there is going to be a huge rise in Nationalism and xenophobia in Europe which makes the locals really easy to piss off

For the next few years its going to be very "us and them" in Europe and it could lead to problems if people start butting heads


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

BruiserKC said:


> To paint all people that have religious beliefs with the same brush is ridiculous, though. I consider myself a Christian, I believe in God and am not ashamed of doing so. I don't go killing people in the name of my faith. Many Christians are quick to criticize those like the Westboro Baptist Church or the Reverend Pat Robertson for their crazy beliefs. However, that is part of the problem as many Muslims are afraid to speak up and condemn folks like ISIS and Al-Qaeda for fear of reprisal.


I'm not. There are billions of religious people of all faiths that are loving, peaceful individuals. It's my personal belief those same people can still be loving, peaceful individuals without having to believe in a supreme power.

If you need to believe in God and that you'll be punished for being bad and rewarded for being good to live a decent life, I think that's a step back for humanity. If people can't come to the same conclusions on how to live in this world without the idea of religion, then I don't know what to say.

That's why I said there's a possibility those religious figures are the smartest people that have ever lived. They played the greatest trick in history for the good of mankind, we've just taken their teachings and manipulated and morphed them to fit our criteria for murder and devastation. It's time to abandon that way of thinking, we're a couple generations away for letting go the idea of God.

But hey that's my personal belief, I won't cast judgment on you for your beliefs. Let's save that judgment for the scum of the Earth like the "people", and I use that term very loosely, that perpetrated these attacks and perpetrate attacks like this on a daily basis in places that don't get covered by the world media.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Facebook version.

- Vic


----------



## Mr. High IQ (Nov 24, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> I struggle to understand how in 2015 the vast majority of the world still believes in God


Because the God explanation remains _by far_ the best explanation for why something, rather than nothing, exists, and why existence is rational and intelligible.

If you struggle to understand these facts, then I suggest less time watching rasslin', and more time developing intense thinking skills.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Mr. High IQ said:


> Because the God explanation remains _by far_ the best explanation for why something, rather than nothing, exists, and why existence is rational and intelligible.
> 
> If you struggle to understand these facts, then I suggest less time watching rasslin', and more time developing intense thinking skills.


How in the world is it the best explanation? 

No explanation and the God explanation to me are on the same level, both result in not actually knowing. The God explanation is only a guess. There are tons of things that had no explanation from the beginning of time, other than God created it, that became explained through science. 

We'll never know how the universe came to be, ever, not in a 100 years, not in a 100 million years. It just exists and we only live in it for a very brief amount of time. Make the most of it, spending it looking forward to the afterlife is such a waste.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> However, that is part of the problem as many Muslims are afraid to speak up and condemn folks like ISIS and Al-Qaeda for fear of reprisal.


Honestly, I've seen more mourning and condemnation of the Paris attacks amongst Muslims (I being an ex-Muslim still have a huge circle of muslim friends, writers, bloggers, journalists etc) than I ever see from similar westerner circle (that's the advantage of being truly multi-cultural) for any attacks in eastern countries. 

As I was discussing with a friend of mine (who's a Canadian btw), because he changed his facebook avatar to the french flag where I asked him if he was going to do the same if something like this were to happen in Pakistan (which does all too often) and he said he wouldn't because that's the norm there. 

When there are terrorist attacks in western countries, the world knows, hears and mourns in unison as it should - but when there's terrorist attacks in eastern countries, the west does not mourn for them as it does for its own. 

There was a terrorsit attack in Pakistan on Dec 16 last year where Taliban butchered 100+ muslim school children. How many westerners mourned for them ... definitely not even half as many are doing for France. 

There is definitely a double standard amongst muslims, but that double standard exists in the west too.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Honestly, I've seen more mourning and condemnation of the Paris attacks amongst Muslims (I being an ex-Muslim still have a huge circle of muslim friends, writers, bloggers, journalists etc) than I ever see from any westerners for any attacks in eastern countries.
> 
> As I was discussing with a friend of mine (who's a Canadian btw), because he changed his facebook avatar to the french flag where I asked him if he was going to do the same if something like this were to happen in Pakistan (which does all too often) and he said he wouldn't because that's the norm there.
> 
> ...


And I should care what happens over there... why exactly? I care about this because I live in the EU and it could have implications for my country. 

The attack in Pakistan did receive considerable attention too and the lives of the innocent there are worth the same as anyone else's. I already know that not all Muslims are terrorists and that attacks happen more frequently in their part of the world. What can I do if those people want to kill each other? Is it my fault that they refuse to join us in the 21st century?


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

As an aside...

I'd like to point out, while the the actions in France are tragic, and my best wishes to the families of victims and such, but there's a small bit of dark humor that I find, to me at least, worth a smirk. 
The dark humor has nothing to do with what happened in France.
But many of the American young SJW's all posting links to French national anthem on twitter, social media, and they don't know what the lyrics say, I find humorous. Any other time if they knew what it said in english, they'd all be ranting and whining. Plus they'd whine about the US anthem also. Most folks only know the first verse which is what is sung at most events.

French national anthem is all about the strong men, killing those with impure blood that cut the throats of their wives and sons. There are political correct groups trying to have the French national anthem banned if you google around, similar to the southern rebel flag (which was not the confederate flag btw), the immigrants in France whining it's racist, because it attacks those with foreign "impure blood".

But I think the aggressive French anthem fits since this unfortunate tragedy has occurred.

Vive la France!
"La Marseillaise"
French National Anthem
English translation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laWIjgWDesE







And if you've never seen ALL the lyrics to the US national anthem: http://www.music.army.mil/music/nationalanthem/
kinda sad they don't teach this stuff anymore.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> And I should care what happens over there... why exactly? I care about this because I live in the EU and it could have implications for my country.
> 
> The attack in Pakistan did receive considerable attention too and the lives of the innocent there are worth the same as anyone else's. I already know that not all Muslims are terrorists and that attacks happen more frequently in their part of the world. What can I do if those people want to kill each other? Is it my fault that they refuse to join us in the 21st century?


Then don't expect Muslims to constantly condemn or apologise terrorist attacks as well. But they still do it out of respect. You're the selfish one here not the Muslims. 

Since the Taliban are an American creation, they are not killing each other. They are being killed by a western created force that they have not been able to deal with and the Pakistanis have sacrificed more lives than anyone to help America get rid of them.

Pakistani blood that has been spilled deserves more respect than to be lumped in as legitimized deaths in some sort of a local tribal war when they're victims exactly the same as the French or Europeans. 

The goal is to stop this expression that somehow all Muslims should condemn terrorist acts when it happens to westerners and not be given the same remorse and respect in response. 

The Taliban are a western creation which is why this comment that they're killing each other is Bullshit. Muslim countries were largely violence free (not to this scale) before the Russian/Afghan war.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Are we living in a world now that westn governments, for the safety of their citizens cannot, at this time, take the risk on multiculturalism, on co-existence? Will the Governments of the world now close their doors to all and throw this world of PC out the window because the risk to them is too great? Will, to protect their citizens, they harbour a version of "racism" to prevent attacks happening in their backyards. 

Are we about to see a new age? Anti-PC, and racism for the sake of protection being society accepted? 

Maybe, maybe not, you'd think it might after 9/11, is ISIS any different from Bin Laden that such a world will be created? I don't know.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkCLztG7P6A&feature=youtu.be

Couldn't explain it better than this guy .


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Then don't expect Muslims to constantly condemn or apologise terrorist attacks as well. But they still do it out of respect. You're the selfish one here not the Muslims.
> 
> Since the Taliban are an American creation, they are not killing each other. They are being killed by a western created force that they have not been able to deal with and the Pakistanis have sacrificed more lives than anyone to help America get rid of them.
> 
> ...


I have never implied that Muslims are "selfish". I don't know where you got that from.

Also, I don't care if the U.S. has inadvertently helped in the creation of a militant group in a Muslim country. It is irrelevant who funded them at one point in time. The problem is much deeper than that. The fact is that the concept of 'Jihad' should not exist in the 21st century. The fact that these people use the excuse of Holy War to attempt to gain power and influence shows me that they are not civilised at all. Christian countries abandoned these tactics a long time ago. Christianity isn't even taken seriously as a religion anymore but Islam is. These countries failed to address their economic problems through peaceful methods and now the rest of the world has to pay for it with blood. Is that Ok?


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Tangerine said:


> These countries failed to address their economic problems through peaceful methods and now the rest of the world has to pay for it with blood. Is that Ok?


Gaddafi turned Libya into the richest country in Africa, his reward from the West was to be killed.

We went after Saddam because he wanted to do business on the Iraqi dinar not the dollar. 

The idea that countries in the Middle East are free to "address their economic problems" is complete fantasy. We don't let them.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

First a tragic terrorist attack and now a trailed derailed in france.
Havent these people been through enough. The answer is yes.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

You want to see what Arabs looked like BEFORE U.S. ever got involved? This is before we even started fucking with things. 

In 1979 there was the "Islamic Revolution" that overthrew the government of Iran. And instituted a Theocratic government under Sharia law. Overnight women and men lost their rights, jews got the boot, christians were originally shoved into a corner of the country. Atheists if admitted publicly were executed.

you know today in Muslim theocratic countries women have no rights, must cover head to toe. 
men must pray 5 times a day, they must be able to answer certain questions of their faith or can get killed. 
Sharia law and all that jazz...

many people think it's always been that way.



Do you know BEFORE fanatical religious muslims started their coup in 1979 that Iran was very similar to America when it came to liberty and equal rights?

Here's a video, of Iran BEFORE religious nuts took over in 1979 and forced Sharia law and a Theocracy on everyone. 

It was a monarchy, they had the King and Queen, but it was a bit progressive and wasn't religious based at all. Of course he had critics, and complaints. It wasn't perfect, but it was better than the theocracy that took over middle east.



*What Iran Pre-1979 looked like before Religion took over*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dF47rrHd7wo






Pre 1979 the only "split" between races in Iran were 2. Semitic Arabs and Gentile Arabs. While both are Caucasoid, only the Gentile Arabs get the "White" label from westerners. 

And women celebrated their beauty and the men loved and ate it up, even had women in military, scientists, doctors, etc 
but that's one of the many reasons the religious revolution or Islamic revolution in 1979. They saw the country as immoral, evil. "Acting like Americans" 

But look up "Iran before 1979" video/pictures, will definitely shock you. Especially if you've never seen anything but a SUPER religious middle east.


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

Reaper said:


> Honestly, I've seen more mourning and condemnation of the Paris attacks amongst Muslims (I being an ex-Muslim still have a huge circle of muslim friends, writers, bloggers, journalists etc) than I ever see from similar westerner circle (that's the advantage of being truly multi-cultural) for any attacks in eastern countries.
> 
> As I was discussing with a friend of mine (who's a Canadian btw), because he changed his facebook avatar to the french flag where I asked him if he was going to do the same if something like this were to happen in Pakistan (which does all too often) and he said he wouldn't because that's the norm there.
> 
> ...


I didn't even hear about it here in the U.S. to further your point. I don't know that it got good coverage because I didn't know about it. Thats how much they (western media) cares, but if it happens in a western country it's all in your face, no way you can miss it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

MELTZERMANIA said:


> I didn't even hear about it here in the U.S. to further your point. I don't know that it got good coverage because I didn't know about it. Thats how much they (western media) cares, but if it happens in a western country it's all in your face, no way you can miss it.


Yes. The double standard is blatant ... I wouldn't care though because people do mourn more for those closer to them - but I do care when every Muslim no matter how far removed from the terrorists is expected to condemn and apologize for the attacks --- which a lot of people expect them to do so .. Especially within the secular/atheist community. Saying that Muslims do not condemn the attacks enough is a regular feature within mainstream media as well as groups that don't want to come across as lumping everyone together but still do so. 

I'm very active in Atheist circles myself (some conservative ones), and I've seen more than my share of this double standard at work. There'd be atheists that will examine every nook and cranny of every atheist extremist even if the attack is motivated by hatred towards christians or muslims ... And also pretend that such hatred does not exist within atheist communities at all ---despite the fact I've seen with my own eyes how they allow a general tolerance towards even those who do exhibit potentially dangerous and harmful views about people who follow religions. Then their fostering of an intolerant climate is not to blame at all .. Because when you're part of a group then for some reason the extremist side of your group is invisible to you .. This is true for any group essentially. 

Yet blame the religion when it's a muslim perpetrating the attack. For example, the latest school shooter explicitly shot Christians in the head and non-christians in the foot making it an explicit attack on people who believed in organized religion - and rightfully so his actions were attributed to a deranged mind and corrupted ideology --- but when it's muslims, suddenly the corrupted version of islam becomes the mass version of islam .. You see what I'm saying?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

InsipidTazz said:


> Gaddafi turned Libya into the richest country in Africa, his reward from the West was to be killed.
> 
> We went after Saddam because he wanted to do business on the Iraqi dinar not the dollar.
> 
> The idea that countries in the Middle East are free to "address their economic problems" is complete fantasy. We don't let them.


Here is the problem we are running into 

The debate about if the middle eastern actions were right are not will be a debate for years to come but in the process people are making acting like Gaddafi and Saddam were innocent leaders who were being beat up on

Both lead murderous regimes, both had a taste for chemical weapons, and both used their national wealth to buy shit like gold plated AKs and mass amounts of porn 

You can say "they prevented terrorism in their nations" but they did so through fear and mass killings 

Lets not pretend that they were happy shiny people and their nations were bastions of dignity and wealth


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

"BEFORE U.S. ever got involved? This is before we even started fucking with things."

You do realize the 1953 Iranian coup was a joint effort by Britain/US?

US was in Middle East loooooong before Afghanistan


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Al Borland said:


> "BEFORE U.S. ever got involved? This is before we even started fucking with things."
> 
> You do realize the 1953 Iranian coup was a joint effort by Britain/US?
> 
> US was in Middle East loooooong before Afghanistan


That event was complicated as Iran's prime minister was pro nationalization where as Iran's king was pro foreign business, both of who were legitimate leader

Funnily enough both were also very moderate Muslims who favored women's rights and modernization


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Muslims have been terrorizing Europe for 1,000 years. This is nothing new. Leftists need to be taken out of power because this is insane.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

markoutsmarkout said:


> Muslims have been terrorizing Europe for 1,000 years. This is nothing new. Leftists need to be taken out of power because this is insane.


People post shit like this and then when someone refutes them they go crying to their mommies. 

The amount of shit posting on this site and this thread in particular is getting out of hand.



Pronoss said:


> But look up "Iran before 1979" video/pictures, will definitely shock you. Especially if you've never seen anything but a SUPER religious middle east.




This in fact proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that there is such a thing as moderate/liberal Islam and that the majority of Muslims are actually liberal if left to their devices and not run over by extremists which are fewer in number in most Muslim countries (not all, but most). 

It's not like pre-1979 Iran was not majority Muslim and that it became majority muslim after the brutal takeover ... Afghanistan and Pakistan were similarly secular before America created the Taliban ... The only countries (outside of Africa) that remained backward are Saudi Arabia and Yemen and they're ruled by monarchs that punish dissent and secularization. Go ask the majority of people in those countries and they prefer secularization.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Reaper said:


> People post shit like this and then when someone refutes them they go crying to their mommies.
> 
> The amount of shit posting on this site and this thread in particular is getting out of hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

markoutsmarkout said:


>


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 140 dead*



Future Trunks said:


> Don't know if this has been posted already but :sodone


As someone who prefers "toward" over "towards" I am now ready to publicly, formally denounce ISIS.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

addendum to my previous post.

President Jimmy Carter invited to Iran, visits the Shah (king) sat between king and queen and toasted him.
1 year before the religious muslims united sunni/shia, all under salafi belief and in 1979 overthrew the monarchy and destroyed the freedoms
https://youtu.be/oYWL_4ogBKg








1973 video of Iran color building cars, television, etc
https://youtu.be/NRbhZdGg4gA







President Reagan why he was mad that during the religious coup d'etat in 1979 President Jimmy Carter could have done more to help.
Reagan explains his anger at Carter

https://youtu.be/G5Ae5FRHH0kk









That Shah's father King welcomed to US by President Truman (Mr atom bomber ) 
https://youtu.be/6liElhraUP0







One of the reasons the king pushed better equality is seeing us and England and the patriotism of the time and such and wanted it for his people.


Toward end the last interviews you will find he started having arguments with OPEC and Great Britain over the payment for oil. They weren't paying the average price and felt he was being robbed. So for a time he refused selling oil at all to Britain this angered OPEC. Some think it was this wanting a fair compensation for his oil same that Saudis were payed that may have started the beginning of the end.


When you mess with oil you get war.

That's why Japan bombed Pearl Harbor. We didn't want to enter WW2, we did supply England with aid. But to try and stop Japan's invasion of China and getting dangerous the US sanctioned Japan and used ships to physically blockade oil from getting to Japan to slow or stop them. Thus the attack on Pearl Harbor was hoped to eliminate the US Pacific fleet and clear the blockade. But war was declared. Since Italy, Japan, Germany was allied the treaties kicked in with instant counter declarations of war by Germany and Italy.

All over cutting Japan's oil off. Shows the addiction to the stuff.

US finally enters WW2 after the attack the formal declaration of war on Japan
https://youtu.be/lK8gYGg0dkE

You can turn on closed captioning to read subtitles 
Croatia declaring war on US due to the automatic defense treaties 
https://youtu.be/RIKW_Y0FxPU

Hitler's declaration of war on US and his reasons
https://youtu.be/NcEPJC3JeoA

Due to treaties with US, Mexico declares war on Italy,Germany, Japan 
https://youtu.be/aUPc3kDAUAs

Canada a Commonwealth country declares war on Germany
https://youtu.be/eh1mfD90ALY

There's like 50 other declarations.


This is why US can't just officially declare war on Syria or Afghanistan. It would cause a cascade of treaties to be formally activated. And begin WW3, Syria (Assad) allied with Russia & Iran, Russia is allied with China with defense treaty, Afghanistan is allied with Iran and some of the bordering countries. China and Russia are allied with North Korea, US and Japan allied with South Korea.

All these military treaties in place 1 move can trigger a bunch of dominos falling as each allied country declares war on all the non allied and becomes a huge mess.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Reaper said:


>


Astounding! 

But if I posted a pic of Soetoro and a monkey you'd flip your shit.

Pathetic losers.


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

markoutsmarkout said:


> Astounding!
> 
> But if I posted a pic of Soetoro and a monkey you'd flip your shit.
> 
> Pathetic losers.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

stevefox1200 said:


> Here is the problem we are running into
> 
> The debate about if the middle eastern actions were right are not will be a debate for years to come but in the process people are making acting like Gaddafi and Saddam were innocent leaders who were being beat up on
> 
> ...


Perhaps you could point to the stuff I wrote about Gaddafi and Saddam being "innocent leaders" and "happy shiny people".

I was responding to a point about economics.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

How about Europe just deports all Muslims?

Whoops, not PC? Doesn't serve your leftist overlords? Doesn't contribute to the destruction of the West?


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

markoutsmarkout said:


> How about Europe just deports all Muslims?
> 
> Whoops, not PC? Doesn't serve your leftist overlords? Doesn't contribute to the destruction of the West?


I think this would definitely solve everything.

There is no possible way that it would play straight into the hands of ISIS who are trying to push a West v Islam narrative. It also certainly wouldn't radicalise hundreds of thousands of perfectly peaceful law abiding Muslims.

Yeah, top idea, mate. World peace within a fortnight, I reckon.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

InsipidTazz said:


> I think this would definitely solve everything.
> 
> There is no possible way that it would play straight into the hands of ISIS who are trying to push a West v Islam narrative. It also certainly wouldn't radicalise hundreds of thousands of perfectly peaceful law abiding Muslims.
> 
> Yeah, top idea, mate. World peace within a fortnight, I reckon.


Who cares if it radicalizes Muslims? They'll be deported anyways. Also bomb all radicals in the Middle East. Easy solution actually.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, we could call it "The Final Solution".


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

Only thing you can do is stop importing muslims and try to either convert the current muslims to Christianity or atheism.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *You ASSUMED twice things that I didn't write.*


No I didn't :



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *1. I know how to read and write in French.*





Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *Congratulations on being a perfect speaker of your mother tongue!*


Don't be that desperate, that's the most retarded comeback I've ever read.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Whats with the "Crusaders" angle IS is working? They really did miss the last few centuries it seems


----------



## General Duessel (Aug 30, 2015)

TheShieldSuck said:


> Only thing you can do is stop importing muslims and try to either convert the current muslims to Christianity or atheism.


Muslims are people (this might sound crazy to you, I know), not commodities, so please stop with this gibberish about "importing them", for fuck's sake.

And maybe you should look a bit more into these Western values you're supposedly trying to defend. Just a hint: Freedom of religion is one of them. The last thing we need is some human pocket edition of Torquemada destroying those remnants of a democratic society we have by persecuting people who just want to peacefully practice their religion (and the overwhelming majority of Muslims do), while giving every Islamist terrorist organization the best PR opportunity they could possibly wish for. 

Seriously, think before you type.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Captain Edd said:


> Whats with the "Crusaders" angle IS is working? They really did miss the last few centuries it seems


It's still real to them dammit!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Can we pause for a moment to look at the irony of all these atheists declaring war on religion...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Miss Sally said:


> STOP PUTTING WORDS IN MUH MOUF. The real refugees who lost everything are too poor to travel, this mass migration is mostly of young men of military age. Despite the bleeding heart pictures the media would show us. 70-80% of the refugees in Europe are young males with another 10% being males of other ages. Less than 50% of them are Syrian and the ones with Syrian passports may not even be Syrian. They're getting migrants from Africa, Iraq and other places, not just Syria.
> 
> They are NOT refugees, they're economic migrants seeking the richest countries. They have had offers from several Euro countries which very few took up. They instead want to go to Sweden/Germany/UK. The places with the best benefits. They're on phones posting to facebook and twitter, they're leaving massive messes where they go and complaining about not getting benefits. They don't stay in the first war free area, they're only trying to reach the sweet spots. That's not refugee behavior. They already have caught terrorists and people who have been arrested for terror plots among the "refugees", they even had a man come forward and tell authorities that ISIS is trying to get people in since europe is not vetting anyone.
> 
> So yes it's very stupid to take in people that, 1. You have no jobs for 2. Do not know the language or have the skills to compete in the job market 3. Have a conservative lifestyle that doesn't mesh with your own secular state 4. Displace your own homeless whom you were already having issues with. These "refugees" have money to toss around for boat rides, and consist of so few Syrians that to call them refugees is laughable. The ones in Jordan and Lebanon do not wish to move, they want to go home! They're not trying to go stay in europe forever, remember refugees are temporary, the ones trying to get into Europe are not there for temporary relief.


Indeed, as a matter of fact, this is one of the more fascinating pieces of the whole puzzle that makes the entire situation seem almost strangely poetic or "apropos." As the poster @Tangerine noted elsewhere in this thread, "Christianity isn't taken seriously..." in the West today. And particularly in Europe, which has thoroughly secularized itself as a civilization, several of the most consequential European governments have been establishing a long-running immigration system to create a new, youthful underclass, largely for the benefit of extending their elephantine social entitlement programs for their own aging populations.

It is always important in all realms of human endeavor to consider economics. Back in 2013, the continent of Europe grew by 1 percent compared to America's 2.2 percent. In December 2014, unemployment in Europe was 11.5 percent; in the U.S., the same month, 5.6 percent. Both America and Europe possess fearfully low labor force participation rates, 62.7 percent in America--Europe's hovering at around 56 percent. 

Meanwhile, the government share of Europe's GDP has climbed from 45 percent in 2009 to 50 percent today. 

Europe's native-tongue, -born populations have been below reproductive rates of sustainability since the early 1970s. 

It's an interesting picture of a continent that has abandoned its own older traditions of the religious and cultural sort, to see a faith that, while massive and varied in how it is practiced, sees a major swath of which is fervently intolerant and seeks to slaughter those who in any way do not adhere to their politicized religious beliefs. 

As stated earlier in this thread, it is true, according to the highly respected German publication, _Die Presse_, as of October 3, that 80% of the incoming migrants are men, aged 30 or younger. Another 10% of the migrants moving through Serbia primarily en route to Germany are men of other ages, and the last 10% are women. As that and other publications have noted, whole segments of the migrant population are not Syrian refugees at all, but rather Kosovars, Albanians and individuals of various other nationalities, people who have, according to they themselves in many instances, have procured Syrian passports as they go into Germany, but for one example, a country whose cities are finding it next to impossible to accommodate the incoming population with no apartments left in cities such as Hamburg. 



CamillePunk said:


> I don't think letting in mass waves of people from a fundamentally different culture is very wise, but I think these types of attacks are more due to the West's interventionist foreign policy than anything. The ISIS "claim of responsibility" message clearly cites the "crusader campaign" in the Middle East and drone strikes. Of course anyone who suggests scaling down or altogether stopping intervention and drone strikes would be scorned for "giving in" to the terrorists and letting "ISIS win". As if there is anything to be won in such a conflict. It's all set up quite conveniently for the military-industrial complex to prosper, as the cycle of violence escalates and all voices of opposition are smothered by the fearful and the vengeful.


Marvelous post...

There is no question that Western interventionism is what unleashed this brutal blowback. One intervention after another has led to greater levels of hatred within the Muslim world. And indeed, it is important to keep in mind the ramifications--which transcend terrorism, that most outstanding and conspicuous consequence--of countries, through one means or another, bringing in waves of immigrants who in many instances have a markedly singular cultural identity and in not too few cases, fervent religiously-inspired loathing of their new host countries' sociocultural condition or foreign policy. 

France especially has seen what a ghettoized population has meant for its own particular standing as a divided society. Approximately five million Muslims, or roughly 9% of the French population, largely closed off in "no-go" urban areas, the ideal recruitment base of disaffected youths for a terrorist organization, or for petty criminal syndicates, but for a couple of hypothetical malfeasant organizations. France has been a powder keg for a while with regard to this matter; one powerful 1995 French film, for instance, by the name of _La Haine_ capably portrayed the problematical societal arrangement of a hostile police force monitoring and brutalizing what is effectively a largely disenfranchised, cordoned-off subsector of the general population, which leads to riots and acts of mayhem, which induces more police crackdowns, in a perpetual cycle. 

And America is hardly immune. Anecdotally, I recall being driven from one part of Atlanta, Georgia to another in early April 2011 by a young man who had just recently made it to America from Cairo, Egypt. He had the radio on and news about Libya was being broadcast--we discussed the matter, and he opined that America and Europe would both pay heavily for their "wars of terror on civilians" as he called them. I concurred with this assessment. Almost eerily, he noted that he believed that America would soon kill Osama bin Laden, and I remember being at least somewhat surprised by this prognostication. "Oh, yes," he said. "They're close to him I believe. They'll kill him soon, some time this year, I think." He went on to say, however, in a melancholic tone of voice, that "It will do no good. I will mourn him because he will be replaced only by others, stronger and more determined. Killing him will appall millions of Muslims, and some of those will become terrorists to avenge him." I pointed out that throughout time immemorial terrorist networks' commanders, upon being killed, are invariably replaced by "worse" individuals, more hell-bent than ever to destroy their enemies. 

He and I were able to be cordial with one another, and even agree to a major extent about American foreign policy, but it was unquestionably clear that he deeply sympathized with Osama bin Laden's cause, despised America's foreign policy (he mentioned the Palestinians several times, as well as the sanctions in Iraq, with me agreeing with him) and while he was happy to be in America for certain reasons, it was rather obvious that he considered himself first an Egyptian, tearing up over what was occurring in Egypt at the time. 

Ultimately, as I alluded to in an earlier post in this thread, there is no "winner" here, at least not a Western one, in a kind of royal rumble match between the West and the most violent terror networks. Western liberalism of societal freeness, of an open door, as it were, for individuals who in not too few cases at least clearly despise the policies of those Western countries' governments, married to the destructive foreign policies which have resulted in catastrophic ruin and the loss of millions of lives, is a potent recipe for nearly constant terror attacks in the near future. Not to mention the ongoing strife and circular exchanges of resentments between "native" European populations in countries such as France, England and Germany, and many within the Muslim communities of those nations. 



Truthbetold said:


>


This is fantastic. Imagine the outcry were even a presidential candidate, not to even mention a sitting president, were to say this today. 

Standing armies are arguably the greatest single bane to liberty. America's own sense of internal freedom has doubtless been compromised since 1792, which saw the passage of the Militia Acts, extra powers created by George Washington and Alexander Hamilton. In the devastating practicing of scorched earth and total wall, William Tecumseh Sherman and Philip Sheridan arrogantly sought to weaken and finally abolish outright the old system of local militias for a grand, standing army. As Sherman wrote to Ulysses S. Grant, "During an assault, the soldiers cannot pause to distinguish between male and female, or even discriminate as to age."

Today, at every sporting contest, during commercial breaks and before, during and after the game, Americans are bombarded with propaganda on behalf of a military which creates untold millions of enemies for America, and scores of evangelical Christians rhapsodize about the military as though it's both an article and tenet of their faith. I hate the military fighting without a constitutional congressional declaration of war. And yet what has the military really done for America in the decades since World War II? Garrison the entire globe with bases; targeted impressionable high school students to join its ranks, thanks in large part, the NCLB act; fought unjust wars of aggression; it has unleashed violence and civil unrest in Afghanistan and Iraq, killing hundreds of thousands of people in each country; maintained troops in Germany, Italy and Japan 70 years after World War II ended; stationed troops in over 150 regions of the world... It could go on and on. The amount of waste and graft within the military-industrial complex is simply staggering. 



Pronoss said:


> You want to see what Arabs looked like BEFORE U.S. ever got involved? This is before we even started fucking with things.
> 
> In 1979 there was the "Islamic Revolution" that overthrew the government of Iran. And instituted a Theocratic government under Sharia law. Overnight women and men lost their rights, jews got the boot, christians were originally shoved into a corner of the country. Atheists if admitted publicly were executed.
> 
> ...


Yes, Iran before 1979 is a fascinating place to look at. Of course, the Shah was, after being planted into power by the American CIA and British intelligence services. Operating out of the American embassy in Tehran in the summer of 1953, the CIA overthrew a reasonably democratic parliamentary government (as well as the 1951 _Time_ magazine "Man of the Year" if you want to truly keep score) Prime Minster Mohammad Mossadegh, simply because Mossadegh wanted to keep Iran's oil wealth for Iranians rather than foreign corporations. In no time at all the CIA installed their own preferred dictatorial regime, managed by the Shah who within days became one of the world's greatest sources of profits for American weapons makers, his country suddenly transformed into a nightmarish home to torture, snooping of almost all civilians who were not connected to the regime or favored establishment and immense bureaucracy. The Shah's personally-codified development of Iran's nuclear energy program was encouraged by the U.S. government (ha!) all while the Shah impoverished the vast, overwhelming majority of Iranians, and shunned the hundreds of thousands who had been educated abroad. Unfortunately, the pro-democracy revolution which at first nonviolently overthrew the Shah in January of 1979 was completely coopted by fundamentalist religious forces, spearheaded by a charismatic figure who feigned favoring massive democratic reform. That same U.S. government, twenty-five-and-a-half years after installing the Shah, and operating out of the same embassy which had become a symbol of indigenous Iranian hatred since the events of 1953, attempted through almost every means possible to keep the Shah in power. Numerous CIA agents and bureaucrats proposed an alternative course when it appeared that bringing the Shah back to power was untenable, which was to support the theocratic forces which would create a repressive system of governance within Iran so as to disallow any nationalistic group which sought to displace the American influence from attaining power. 

When the American embassy was finally overtaken by the unarmed crowd the following November, just as the Shah publicly arrived to the United States, with millions of Iranians fearful of yet another American-led coup, a sit-in planned for three days was coopted, and the entire Iranian revolution along with it, by theocratic fundamentalist mullahs, all of whom had blatant connections to the Central Intelligence Agency, and all with an extremely anti-democratic platform (which the CIA naturally wanted to see put in place). 



Pronoss said:


> addendum to my previous post.
> 
> President Jimmy Carter invited to Iran, visits the Shah (king) sat between king and queen and toasted him.
> 1 year before the religious muslims united sunni/shia, all under salafi belief and in 1979 overthrew the monarchy and destroyed the freedoms
> ...


Oh, indeed. The 1839 guarantee of "neutrality" from Great Britain to Belgium, called the Treaty of London, was used by British statesmen in 1914 as the tripwire _casus belli_ for warring with Germany. 

George Washington's vision for American relations with the rest of the world are made clear by his Farewell Address:

"It is our true policy to steer clear of permanent alliance with any portion of the foreign world..."

Thomas Jefferson's inaugural pledge was equally clear: "Peace, commerce, and honest friendship with all nations--entangling alliances with none." 

One of the most important developments of modern history was the Great Rapprochement between the United States of America and Great Britain. For over one hundred years from its founding, people of America viewed Britain with a sort of skeptical, wary loathing. Researching one presidential campaign after another through nearly the entire nineteenth century for instance, one of the easiest ways for candidates to attract votes was to rail against the pernicious British. The last time there was any considerable conflict between the two nations was in the 1895 Venezuela Crisis, and after that, the two countries grew closer and closer. One must wonder what alternative history could have bestowed upon the world had, say, Woodrow Wilson's cabinet not been rife with avowed Anglophiles, including the president himself. Maybe it would have changed the entire twentieth century; or perhaps not.

And there is no question that America did everything possible to provoke conflict with Japan. Herbert Hoover noted, following the attack on Pearl Harbor, to friends, "You and I know that this continuous putting pins in rattlesnakes finally got this country bit." 

Make no mistake, the Japanese did not want war with America. They were not foolish and they were not crazy. They had barely a tenth of America's industrial power in the fall of 1941, and were in a difficult place financially with their swelling empire costing quite a bit in expenditures even as they were fiendishly overwhelming, raping and stealing from most of Asia. 

Rewinding the clock back over two decades from 1941, one learns much from parsing through the intricacies of the fallout from World War I. Japanese diplomats sought to collect what they viewed as their share of the spoils from Versailles, but Woodrow Wilson would have none of it. The American president stood in the way of Japan's claim to all German concessions in Shantung, which Japan had captured, losing men and money in the process. The Japanese threatened the entire proceedings of Versailles with a dramatic walkout if they were denied what they had been promised by the British. Wilson finally capitulated, noting, "They are not bluffing... We gave them what they should not have." 

Soon thereafter, in 1921, at the Washington Naval Conference, the United States pressured the British to end their twenty-year-old alliance with Japan. The British, licking their wounds from a long, exhausting war, a war which they saw as won in large part because of American aid and finally American troops in the final year and a half of the conflict, appeased the Americans. By so doing, the British infuriated Japan, a nation which had been ceaselessly cordial and friendly with the British throughout the duration of their alliance. 

As the 1920s continued, the Japanese felt increasingly isolated, increasingly alone. They felt particularly vulnerable with the Soviet Union to the north and northeast and a rogues gallery of Western powers that Japan seemed to recognize deeply distrusted the rising Asian power. 

From the Japanese perspective, the civil war in China is what frightened them to the point of occupying Manchuria to create a buffer state. It was a cynical and brutal move, not in any way truly defensible... And yet it was no different from what every Western power had done for centuries en route to engendering their own far-reaching empires. As one of the more notable Japanese diplomats of the time remarked in the face of feigned incredulity by Western powers, "Just when we learn how to play poker, they change the game to bridge." 

The Japanese used the model of the British in India to inform them of how to approach China in the 1930s, seeking complete domination of the vast country, to make it into a colony from which to exploit immense riches. By the end of the decade the Japanese dominated all of the coastal colonies and cities. When France was overrun and sacrificed what it had in the late spring and early summer of 1940, Japan moved into what was northern French Indochina. America imposed an embargo on steel and scrap metal. After the Germans launched the invasion of Russia a year later, Japan were able to overtake southern Indochina. Franklin Roosevelt froze all Japanese assets.

Dean Acheson in the American State Department ensured that the sanctions would disallow the Japanese from buying American oil. Even Roosevelt recognized that cutting off oil would ensure a conflict, as Japan, seeking oil, could only go after the Dutch East Indies oil fields. By late September, however, by which point he learned of Acheson's provisions in the U.S. sanctions, he felt like he could not back down without losing face. The Japanese were incensed, but divided into two camps, one advocating total war with America, the other wanting to enter negotiations to avoid a conflict which they realized they could never win. The prime minster, Fumimaro Konoe, sought to have a word with American ambassador Joseph Grew. Konoe clandestinely offered to meet with Franklin Roosevelt himself anywhere in the Pacific Ocean. Grew would later say that Konoe was perfectly willing to surrender both Indochina and China, so long as the sanctions and embargo were called off, except for a buffer section in the northern lands of China to protect Japan from the Soviet Union. Grew also said that Konoe said that the U.S. could be allowed to broker the peace between Japan and China, with fully operational pipe lines for all to enjoy. Konoe informed Grew that the emperor, Hirohito, was fully prepared to issue the order for Japan's retreat. 

Grew, relaying the message from Washington, told Konoe that the Americans were terrified of a "second Munich," and within weeks Konoe lost his hold on power, replaced by the far more aggressive and hawkish Hideki Tojo. By November of 1941 the Americans were fully aware that a Japan starved of oil would have to lash out against the party withholding the resource from the country. So a team of American diplomats put together what they hoped would provide the Japanese government with a "_modus vivendi_," a way for everyone to live in peace and harmony with one another. If Japan withdrew from southern Indochina, the proposal went, according to several key diplomats of the time, America would correspondingly partially lift the oil embargo so that the nation of Japan would not simply starve to death. American adviser to Chiang Kai-shek Owen Lattimore let it be known to Washington that the Chinese nationalist was "hysterical," and enraged by the American softening in the face of a Tokyo regime which was increasingly preparing for war with the United States. FDR moved the U.S. fleet from San Diego to Honolulu, ostensibly in a show of strength, but practically speaking, made the fleet nearly sitting ducks for the Japanese attack that was becoming, every day, more of an inevitability thanks to the American intervention against the country. And, indeed, the rattlesnake, starved nearly to death, finally bit, and was crushed for its reaction.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

markoutsmarkout said:


> How about Europe just deports all Muslims?
> 
> Whoops, not PC? Doesn't serve your leftist overlords? Doesn't contribute to the destruction of the West?


I hope you're trolling. Otherwise I feel sorry for you.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

General Duessel said:


> Muslims are people (this might sound crazy to you, I know), not commodities, so please stop with this gibberish about "importing them", for fuck's sake.
> 
> And maybe you should look a bit more into these Western values you're supposedly trying to defend. Just a hint: Freedom of religion is one of them. The last thing we need is some human pocket edition of Torquemada destroying those remnants of a democratic society we have by persecuting people who just want to peacefully practice their religion (and the overwhelming majority of Muslims do), while giving every Islamist terrorist organization the best PR opportunity they could possibly wish for.
> 
> Seriously, think before you type.


I didn't say we should ban Islam just that they should be converted. A good idea is to end faith schools and teach arguments against the existence of God and debunk the qu'ran for being factually inaccurate. 

We dont allow KKK to come to the UK so why should we allow muslims? Atleast KKK dont go round suicide bombing.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> Indeed, as a matter of fact, this is one of the more fascinating pieces of the whole puzzle that makes the entire situation seem almost strangely poetic or "apropos." As the poster @Tangerine noted elsewhere in this thread, "Christianity isn't taken seriously..." in the West today. And particularly in Europe, which has thoroughly secularized itself as a civilization, several of the most consequential European governments have been establishing a long-running immigration system to create a new, youthful underclass, largely for the benefit of extending their elephantine social entitlement programs for their own aging populations.
> 
> It is always important in all realms of human endeavor to consider economics. Back in 2013, the continent of Europe grew by 1 percent compared to America's 2.2 percent. In December 2014, unemployment in Europe was 11.5 percent; in the U.S., the same month, 5.6 percent. Both America and Europe possess fearfully low labor force participation rates, 62.7 percent in America--Europe's hovering at around 56 percent.
> 
> ...


This is why we need to find alternative fuel supplies, I think you and I are in agreement on that. Obviously, I'm pretty sure it is for different reasons, you mostly for the environment and me for it would help our national security so that we don't have to be beholden to foreign influences to dictate our foreign policy. 

One issue I've had since World War II is this obsession the United States (and other western powers) seem to have with nation-building. It should not be our responsibility to build other nations, especially if they don't want to be like us. Never had that issue before then, we fought, kicked ass, and that was it. We need to get back to that mentality. If we have to fight, we fight to win, and then leave. Let the vanquished decide what they want to do and how they want to live from there. 

Part of me is scared that we, as a nation in the US (and to an extent the rest of the world) doesn't have the courage to stand up to these monsters as they expect everything to be perfect and easy. That was a drawback of the first Persian Gulf War is that we expect war to be that easy all the time. It made war out to seem like a video game. This ain't Red Alert or Call of Duty, war is messy and should be a last resort when all else has failed. 

ISIS knows this, these people aren't stupid. They know full well that many don't have the taste of blood or will to fight. The propaganda they put out claims that they will leave us alone if we let them be is very attractive to many apologists. The truth is that ISIS will not go away on its own, we can't negotiate with them, and we need to wake up to that fact. 

We can argue until the cows come home whose fault it is, but for now let's take a stand and fight these people with no quarter given. Kill all these ISIS motherfuckers, send them to their date with the 72 virgins, and let Syria and Iraq figure out for themselves how they want to be governed and how they live. And we need more than just catchy little phrases honoring Paris, we need a steel will and iron resolve.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Terrorist attack in Paris 26 dead*



Jerichoholic62 said:


> No I didn't :


*Little Jerry62, don't make a fool outta yourself, when the proof is already out there.

Your FIRST stupid assumption:*



Jerichoholic62 said:


> That was not necessary. I didn't read Charlie Hebdo, I didn't even really like them in the first place, but they were a satire magazine, they did not deserve to be shot. at





Jerichoholic62 said:


> 2-You have the right to dislike them but the way you speak is still disrespectful



*Somehow you FIGURED OUT, how I was "SPEAKING" in a disrespectful tone, as if you could hear my voice, intonation, and all that jazz fpalm

Then you went ahead and made ANOTHER one:*



Jerichoholic62 said:


> No it is not a big deal but please refrain from bragging about your "good French level" to native speakers when your post is not even mistakes-free


*Stating how I can read and write french doesn't mean I have good french level. Your ASSumption fell flat on its ASS*





> Don't be that desperate, that's the most retarded comeback I've ever read.


*Listen son, the only one desperate here to pick up an online fight is YOU.

I understand you are traumatized due to the attacks, but that doesn't mean you should show your retarded comebacks, especially when you had one full day to come up with a better reply fpalm

This is neither the place, nor the time to get involved in all such shit. You brag about how you can speak fluent french? Duh! Isn't that your mother tongue? And then you couldn't even understand what I wrote in plain old english. Just stop embarrassing yourself. This thread is not about your personal hatred against an online stranger. This thread is for a bigger cause. If you still want to continue this, go ahead, continue through PMs. Leave the sanity and sanctity alive in this thread.*


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

BruiserKC said:


> Kill all these ISIS motherfuckers, send them to their date with the 72 virgins, and let Syria and Iraq figure out for themselves how they want to be governed and how they live. And we need more than just catchy little phrases honoring Paris, we need a steel will and iron resolve.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

General Duessel said:


> Muslims are people (this might sound crazy to you, I know), not commodities, so please stop with this gibberish about "importing them", for fuck's sake.
> 
> And maybe you should look a bit more into these Western values you're supposedly trying to defend. Just a hint: Freedom of religion is one of them. The last thing we need is some human pocket edition of Torquemada destroying those remnants of a democratic society we have by persecuting people who just want to peacefully practice their religion (and the overwhelming majority of Muslims do), while giving every Islamist terrorist organization the best PR opportunity they could possibly wish for.
> 
> Seriously, think before you type.


Who cares? Deport them. The time has come.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

markoutsmarkout said:


> How about Europe just deports all Muslims?
> 
> Whoops, not PC? Doesn't serve your leftist overlords? Doesn't contribute to the destruction of the West?


You know there a lot of Muslims in Europe that are citizens of the countries they are in right? You can't deport your own citizens.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

FITZ said:


> You know there a lot of Muslims in Europe that are citizens of the countries they are in right? You can't deport your own citizens.


They can, and they should. Strip them of citizenship and send them off to the Middle East. Set up a new "Israel" for them. Carve out some land and give them their own country. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

markoutsmarkout said:


> They can, and they should. Strip them of citizenship and send them off to the Middle East. Set up a new "Israel" for them. Carve out some land and give them their own country. Best of both worlds.


kill them if they resist?


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

ISIS needs to be put down and every other terrorist organizations out there. They're in a roll first the Russian plane and now Paris. Who's next? USA? Germany? I fucking hate how obama went all like it was an attack on humanity but is doing zero shit about these fucking scumbags terrorist. I disliked warmongering presidents at one time but if there's time for a president be a warmongering dictator it should be now all nations should unite and go to war with these fucking scumbags ISIS terrorists and wipe them out. Before another nation ends up being the victim of their despicable terrorists acts.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Goku said:


> kill them if they resist?


Same as any law. Use the least necessary force to enforce the law.

See the games you people play, trying to make me say "hurrr yes kill them" and then you can yell "Nazi!!!" But I'm not playing those games. It's the same as any law, yes kill them if they resist. Do you support stopping drunk drivers? Yes. What happens if they resist? You use the least amount of force to enforce the law. Sometimes, killing might be justified if they pose a significant threat. But no one would say "You support giving out DUIs? And kill them if they resist?" So get out with this ridiculous gotcha crap.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

markoutsmarkout said:


> Same as any law. Use the least necessary force to enforce the law.


so, yes.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Chr1st0 said:


> Can we pause for a moment to look at the irony of all these atheists declaring war on religion...


I'm an atheist and I've never declared war on any religion --- in fact because I've tried to counter the far right interpretation of the situation, I've actually been called a muslim apologist. 

The reasonable liberal version of Islam is followed by the vast majority of Muslims as it is by the vast majority of Christians as it is by Hindus, Jews and Buddhists. 

Hmmm ... speaking of buddhists, I wonder how many people are aware of the situation in Myanmar right now. I guess there must be something about their religious beliefs that make them prone to the ethnic cleansing of other religions.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

TheShieldSuck said:


> Only thing you can do is stop importing muslims and try to either convert the current muslims to Christianity or atheism.


Look, Ann Coulter was here for a moment


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Reaper said:


> I'm an atheist and I've never declared war on any religion --- in fact because I've tried to counter the far right interpretation of the situation, I've actually been called a muslim apologist.
> 
> The reasonable liberal version of Islam is followed by the vast majority of Muslims as it is by the vast majority of Christians as it is by Hindus, Jews and Buddhists.
> 
> Hmmm ... speaking of buddhists, I wonder how many people are aware of the situation in Miyanmar right now.


Liberals/atheists will always apologize for Islam because at the core of their ideology, they are anti-West. It's not about being anit-religion, it's about being anti-Christian. That's the truth and you can take that to the bank.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm just banning people for insults now. No warning, you'll just be banned. Reporting insults is welcome in case I miss some.


----------



## dictainabox (Oct 31, 2014)

Wahabbism/Salafist jihadism is a relatively new turn in Islam (its growth exploded around 1970) and I am always surprised how few people know that. This isn't a fundamental part of what Islam is. That said, the moderates are going to have to start exerting more influence within Islam, because fundamentalist imams are fucking people's shit up.

And fuck Saudi Arabia.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

dictainabox said:


> Wahabbism/Salafist jihadism is a relatively new turn in Islam (its growth exploded around 1970) and I am always surprised how few people know that. This isn't a fundamental part of what Islam is. That said, the moderates are going to have to start exerting more influence within Islam, because fundamentalist imams are fucking people's shit up.
> 
> And fuck Saudi Arabia.


And yet Islam has been relentlessly attacking Europe since its inception. Europe was lucky to turn them back at Tours and Vienna. Lucky that they retook Spain and most of Eastern Europe.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Reaper said:


> I'm an atheist and I've never declared war on any religion --- in fact because I've tried to counter the far right interpretation of the situation, I've actually been called a muslim apologist.
> 
> The reasonable liberal version of Islam is followed by the vast majority of Muslims as it is by the vast majority of Christians as it is by Hindus, Jews and Buddhists.
> 
> Hmmm ... speaking of buddhists, I wonder how many people are aware of the situation in Myanmar right now. I guess there must be something about their religious beliefs that make them prone to the ethnic cleansing of other religions.


It wasn't directed at you, you've displayed that you aren't an idiot


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

I personally love how the people who preach "tolerance" towards Islam are the ones who call other posters idiots when they don't agree with them.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

BruiserKC said:


> This is why we need to find alternative fuel supplies, I think you and I are in agreement on that. Obviously, I'm pretty sure it is for different reasons, you mostly for the environment and me for it would help our national security so that we don't have to be beholden to foreign influences to dictate our foreign policy.
> 
> One issue I've had since World War II is this obsession the United States (and other western powers) seem to have with nation-building. It should not be our responsibility to build other nations, especially if they don't want to be like us. Never had that issue before then, we fought, kicked ass, and that was it. We need to get back to that mentality. If we have to fight, we fight to win, and then leave. Let the vanquished decide what they want to do and how they want to live from there.
> 
> ...


As always I appreciate your passionate and articulate posts. 

Your point about nation-building bears repeating. As it has been pursued in societies which do not wish, by and large, to host the occupying forces performing the "building" (which seems to involve a whole of destroying--of lives, property and much more), it is predictably calamitous, assuredly.

Certainly, should it be possible to find and neutralize, or do away with, al-Qaida and ISIS, that would be fine, but history indicates that plunging into the quagmire even more will only give these terrorist networks what they want. The more they attack, the more they anticipate major responses, excursions into "their world," as it were, which they then turn around and use as propaganda for recruiting. The pipeline of sympathetic fundamentalist Islamic militants and terrorists is inexhaustible, and as has been the case from the PLO to Black September to Hamas for the Palestinians, to al-Qaida to ISIS, those who replace their fallen, either within or without the organizational structures, are almost invariably crueler, more aggressively violent men, as the chain of radicalization goes link by link to a deeper and more inescapable endgame. 

As for purchasing oil from the Middle East, honestly, it seems as though it has never been a major reason, unto itself, should it be done peaceably and in good faith, for radicalization of Islamic populations. Where things have gone wrong is the actions by the West, such as the Americans and British to serve British petroleum interests and American arms manufacturers in the 1953 coup which began the modern domino effect, as it were, of turning one Muslim population after another against the West. Because government is the ultimate monopoly of force, it coalesces its resources and defenses around companies and corporations which seek to monopolize their own sectors of the economy. And this has continued through the atrocious Iraq War, with entities such as Halliburton, International American Products, Erinys, Perini, Fluor, the URS Corporation, the Veritas Capital Fund/DynCorp, Environmental Chemical, Aegis and many, many other companies have profited fabulously from the war-making of the American regime. 

It would be fine to see the demise of ISIS. Yet I fear that I must concur with the statement from 1775 by Patrick Henry: "I have but one lamp by which my feet are guided, and that is the lamp of experience. I know of no way of judging of the future but by the past." 

And if the past in the seriocomic farce that is the "War on Terror"--not just the last decade and a half of madness and bloodshed, but everything ranging from the Irgun in Palestine to the ANC in South Africa to myriad terrorist groups and revolutionary forces--it is that for every enemy slain, the effort will only give political birth to a dozen more, forever escalating a conflict which cannot be won.



FITZ said:


> You know there a lot of Muslims in Europe that are citizens of the countries they are in right? You can't deport your own citizens.


Well, technically, they can. All governments can ultimately do whatever they wish so long as they maintain their monopoly of force. 



From Death Valley said:


> ISIS needs to be put down and every other terrorist organizations out there. They're in a roll first the Russian plane and now Paris. Who's next? USA? Germany? I fucking hate how obama went all like it was an attack on humanity but is doing zero shit about these fucking scumbags terrorist. I disliked warmongering presidents at one time but if there's time for a president be a warmongering dictator it should be now all nations should unite and go to war with these fucking scumbags ISIS terrorists and wipe them out. Before another nation ends up being the victim of their despicable terrorists acts.


What does one expect from Obama? To him the supposedly errant bombing of the hospital in Afghanistan six weeks ago was a mistake against humanity; the attacks in Paris, an attack on humanity. He is an abstractionist. Having said that, he is not much less of a warmonger than George W. Bush was--less direct, less truthful about it, even, but no less haughty, no less arrogant, no less destructive. A war with ISIS, should it be sought, will be brutal, almost surely not create any semblance of peace for the group will simply metastasize and morph into something else, with new, more emboldened leadership, in their predecessors' stead, and both Westerners and Muslims within the West will enjoy less freedom, less liberty and much more blood will be spilt in vain. Fundamental Islamic terrorist organizations have an inexhaustible talent pipeline, as it were, and greater and greater swaths of Muslims agree with the actions carried out by these groups with each new "Western invasion" or "Crusader attack." All while governments in the West grow, and regimes which were dictatorial but reasonably stable within the Middle East toppled in favor of chaotic, sectarian _bellum omnium contra omnes_, or "war of all, against all," as Thomas Hobbes might have called the situation.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

The problem is there is no way to fix the issue

You fight, you just piss people off more and give extremists new recruits and encourage more attacks 

You don't fight, extremists can claim "victory" and get new recruits and political control not mention encourage more attacks

You dump money into friendly local groups, they don't give a fuck and use it to settle old grudges or it somehow gets to the group you are trying to fight

There is no answer that will solve every problem and isolationism is not an option in 2015, every nation is world citizen


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Bout time France bombed these fuckers http://news.sky.com/story/1588256/france-drops-20-bombs-on-is-stronghold-raqqa


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lol @ France bombing Syria and probably killing innocent people themselves

Seriously what does doing that actually solve?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

markoutsmarkout said:


> Muslims have been terrorizing Europe for 1,000 years. This is nothing new. Leftists need to be taken out of power because this is insane.


You're failing to realize though, that these Muslims you're against and want deported, I'm positive the majority of them speak better English than you, have a better education than you, make more money than you and are contributing more to Europe than you can only dream of doing.

You're one sad man.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

There's no way to make everyone happy. No matter what people are going to die in this. It's just sad all around. I might have said some things ITT early on, can't remember but in the end a lot of innocent people died and nothing is bringing them back. Almost all of the refugees are people just looking to make a better life for themselves. If one out of 5000 doesn't, that's all it takes for most of us to hate all of them. You just can't win no matter what side you're on. I just hope ISIS is wiped out, as well as the other coward organizations. Hopefully the world powers come together and do something that will end them.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Religion is the opium of the masses - Karl Marx


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

France Drops 20 Bombs On IS Stronghold Raqqa


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Rated R™ said:


> You're failing to realize though, that these Muslims you're against and want deported, I'm positive the majority of them speak better English than you, have a better education than you, make more money than you and are contributing more to Europe than you can only dream of doing.
> 
> You're one sad man.


Oh yeah, I'm sure these refugees are Ivy League scholars with perfect English. Give me a break.

And I don't care. This is about saving Europe.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

CGS said:


> Lol @ France bombing Syria and probably killing innocent people themselves
> 
> Seriously what does doing that actually solve?


Nothing, it's just the government trying to act like they care. 

They don't want to control who enters the country, they don't want to act against the people that are already classified as potential terrorists, they don't want to reform the penal system that is harsh toward minor crimes and lenient for serious ones like terrorism, they don't want to reconsider their support of "rebels" in Lybia and Syria as well as their support of countries like Saudi Arabia or Turkey that support ISIS, they're being lazy with the creation of the safe zone in Syria for refugees...

Actually, even if they wanted to do these things, the EU wouldn't accept it.

So they bomb some place in the desert thinking it will calm down the frustration of the people.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

markoutsmarkout said:


> Oh yeah, I'm sure these refugees are Ivy League scholars with perfect English. Give me a break.
> 
> And I don't care. This is about saving Europe.


I would agree with you if you would of said not to bring any of them into Europe, because I'm Canadian and if you haven't been living under a rock you have probably heard that our PM is obsessed with bringing 2500 or so Refugees into Canada, which I'm against.

The fact that you want immigrants already living in Europe deported, who have more than likely been living there for decades is just stupid and doesn't fix a damn thing.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Rated R™ said:


> I would agree with you if you would of said not to bring any of them into Europe, because I'm Canadian and if you haven't been living under a rock you have probably heard that our PM is obsessed with bringing 2500 or so Refugees into Canada, which I'm against.
> 
> The fact that you want immigrants already living in Europe deported, who have more than likely been living there for decades is just stupid and doesn't fix a damn thing.


It fixes a lot. It makes identifying terrorists much easier because they will stick out. It also removes vast numbers of potential terrorists. And helps to preserve traditional European culture. 

The West needs to get together and create a new "Israel" for European Muslims and refugees.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Terrorists will stick out after all the immigrants are deported? and how exactly will that work?

So you're saying that after the deportation is completed and dusted, anyone who still looks like a foreigner is automatically a terrorist? 

and what? they're going to deport him too or shoot him on sight? A very weak theory and thinking you have my friend.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

markoutsmarkout said:


> They can, and they should. Strip them of citizenship and send them off to the Middle East. Set up a new "Israel" for them. Carve out some land and give them their own country. Best of both worlds.


So you want to take land away from Muslims and give it to other Muslims? I'm not entirely sure how you can possibly think this is a viable solution. I'm pretty sure that would create significantly more extremists in the Middle East than we currently have.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

CGS said:


> Lol @ France bombing Syria and probably killing innocent people themselves
> 
> Seriously what does doing that actually solve?


hasn't france been bombing syria for the past 2 months?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

FITZ said:


> So you want to take land away from Muslims and give it to other Muslims? I'm not entirely sure how you can possibly think this is a viable solution. I'm pretty sure that would create significantly more extremists in the Middle East than we currently have.


It would basically be a huge refugee camp in Syria with DMZed borders.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

markoutsmarkout said:


> It would basically be a huge refugee camp in Syria with DMZed borders.


So you want to send all Muslims in Europe to Syria? A country that has produced so many refugees should actually be the place where Europe sounds millions of people. In a demilitarized zone, which would be created how? 

And just to be clear your solution is to round up a minority population that you think is undesirable and put them all in camps? 

So Europe would have to create a safe place in Syria, round up all of the Muslims, figure out who is and isn't a Muslim, send all of these people to Syria, and then either let them starve and get slaughtered in Syria or feed and protect them in Syria. 

Your idea has actually managed to incorporate elements of the Holocaust, Soviet Gulags, and the Inquisition all rolled into one plan.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

FITZ said:


> So you want to send all Muslims in Europe to Syria? A country that has produced so many refugees should actually be the place where Europe sounds millions of people. In a demilitarized zone, which would be created how?
> 
> And just to be clear your solution is to round up a minority population that you think is undesirable and put them all in camps?
> 
> ...


Yeah it would be a lot of work. UN would have to do it really, or NATO more likely. Probably not worth the trouble. Easier to just send them back and let them sort it out really. But at least with refugee camps people could get protection, food, and water. They would of course be free to leave, or stay. It's not a prison. 

But none of that would ever actually happen, so the best realistic solution is to just seal off borders and immediately cut the influx of refugees to zero, and hopefully send the refugees back.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

lol













_It's fake, but funny_


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

4chan delivers on the real life trolling


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pronoss said:


> 4chan delivers on the real life trolling


Reminds me of the kid lighting off fireworks when Tony Soprano was in Italy. Furio slapped the fuck out of the kid.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

stevefox1200 said:


> There is no answer that will solve every problem and isolationism is not an option in 2015, every nation is world citizen


Isolationism is certainly not the way to go; as we have seen with the French and Iranians trade agreements, yet with the obstacles established by the United Nations and the United States in the way of sanctions on Iran. It's humorous that interventionist-minded individuals within and without government were able to argue that their definition of "isolationism" was what responsible for the Pearl Harbor attacks of December 7, 1941. It's an intriguing misconception--as with Franklin Roosevelt and now George W. Bush, Barack Obama and this present Congress, the actual "isolationists" corner the power with which they disagree and levy sanctions. And as with other instances of true, genuine "isolationism," which is most vividly brought to the fore by, say, the American sanctions on Iran. Plenty of French businesses have sought to be listened to in Washington, hoping that they will not be punished by American sanctions should they conduct business with Iran. 

And certainly, what America and its allies conducted throughout the 1990s was a kind of "isolationism" vis-à-vis Iraq, having formed devastating sanctions which punished millions of innocent civilians, all while choking the country off. 

As for "isolationism" as it has been known with the word utterly misapplied, only dictatorial psycho-states like North Korea are the only ones on earth which seek to truly isolate themselves from the rest of the world.

Watching George Stephanopolous and his panel of Bill Kristol and several other neoconservatives, it was quite edifying, in that they all agreed with one another, as the elites of government almost invariably do today. They contended that Donald Trump is "dead in the water" because most Americans will now want a man experienced in government and foreign affairs, apparently like their own selected puppet-to-be Marco Rubio. Of course, these same neocons had the same prescription for the post-Paris response as they did after September 11: all-out military invasions of several Muslim nations, an assassination program for heads of state with which they disagree like Assad, installing proxy force terrorist groups of their own choosing to wreak havoc as they have argued on behalf of since the 1980s, time and time again. Humorously they evidently only want pro-Islamicist leaders installed, for anyone who's remotely secular such as Saddam Hussein or Muammar Gaddafi, will be vanquished. 

Hilariously they speak of, say, Ron Paul, as an "isolationist." The one man who's recently run for president who has argued on behalf of actual, genuine free trade and respectful interactions with all nations. We must keep going back to the well of failed political leaders (not to say that I'm pro-Trump) because that is what keeps the wheels of empire running, and the machine of war humming. 



Café de René said:


> Nothing, it's just the government trying to act like they care.
> 
> They don't want to control who enters the country, they don't want to act against the people that are already classified as potential terrorists, they don't want to reform the penal system that is harsh toward minor crimes and lenient for serious ones like terrorism, they don't want to reconsider their support of "rebels" in Lybia and Syria as well as their support of countries like Saudi Arabia or Turkey that support ISIS, they're being lazy with the creation of the safe zone in Syria for refugees...
> 
> ...


Precisely. The West, from America to France to Germany to Great Britain, is, from the governmental level, completely apathetic toward who enters their countries, at best, if they are not downright encouraging mass immigration. 

Nothing done since September 11, 2001, for instance, by the American regime, has done one thing to make anyone safer. That's not what it's about. Safety isn't the true goal of empire or its "security" forces, whether moronic TSA agents rifling through your property or the entire intelligence apparatus which has been engendering one enemy after another for decade upon decade. Power, however, is.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Rated R™ said:


> You're failing to realize though, that these Muslims you're against and want deported, I'm positive the majority of them speak better English than you, have a better education than you, make more money than you and are contributing more to Europe than you can only dream of doing.
> 
> You're one sad man.


I'm definitely not of the opinion that "all muslims are terrorists" but at the same time I think it only makes sense to acknowledge that people who practice this religion are a lot more inclined to commit violence. We hear that the extremist are only a small portion of all muslims but when you examine in many of these countries they follow sharia law even more closely then any sort of government law, it seems pretty clear that there is a silent majority that has no problems with a high level of violence in their community. These countries experience terroristic attacks on a weekly, sometimes daily basis and they are stuck in the stone age as far as human rights go. 

I'm not saying I have the solution but it seems the right side is taking things too far, but the left side is doing the same thing by ignoring that there are huge problems in the islamic community. Like in America is a bakery doesn't want to make cakes for gay people, it's all over the news. In many islam countries being a homosexual can lead to a very painful death, stoning, getting thrown off a high building, or through a number of other barbaric acts, yet we don't see any tumblr or twitter campaigns lol. Again, not saying I got the solution, but to start, it seems we really have to be honest about what the actual problem is.


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

Well hate to say it though when you have an open door policy like America and most of Europe have this kind of shit happens 

Now I don't wish pain or suffering on anyone and completely detest violence though I'm kind of surprised this shit doesn't happen more 

often


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Reaper said:


> Hmmm ... speaking of buddhists, I wonder how many people are aware of the situation in Myanmar right now. I guess there must be something about their religious beliefs that make them prone to the ethnic cleansing of other religions.


I heard about this recently actually. Saw the phrase 'buddhist extremist' and immediately thought "What?"


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

polar bear said:


> Well hate to say it though when you have an open door policy like America and most of Europe have this kind of shit happens
> 
> Now I don't wish pain or suffering on anyone and completely detest violence though I'm kind of surprised this shit doesn't happen more
> 
> often



Just saw one of these dumb fuck politicians on a German talk show admitting that 300.000 of these immigrants haven't even been registered, but he absolutely KNOWS there couldn't possibly be any terrorists among them. They are ALL victims. 

Damn, we are absolutely fucked...


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I have to say I'm pretty baffled by Isis? What's the point? What's the message they are trying to convey to the World? "We destroy and bomb things?".


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Removing oneself a little bit from the gasconading of ISIS in the wake of these attacks, it may behoove us to recall what has occurred over the time period of the past week. ISIS has performed major attacks on not one or two but three targets:

1. A Russian airliner, killing 224.

2. A Beirut market, known to all as one of the bastions of Hezbollah, the terror network which has always been a proxy force for Teheran, Iran in the Middle East, and, as such, are, along with Russia, allies of the regime in Damascus, Syria, in an attack that killed 44. 

3. The several coordinated attacks in Paris, killing 130+.

Two-thirds of these targets are being treated as enemies by the American government, with bureaucrats and agents of same constantly voicing complaint against Russian actions and operations. Interestingly, the French "satirical" magazine, _Charlie Hebdo_, itself one of the most critical targets in the latest Islamist assaults, devoted one of its issues to mocking the slaughtered passengers of the Russian Metrojet Flight 9268, infuriating millions of Russians in the process. 

And of course, Hezbollah is categorized by the United States State Department as a "terrorist group," with all of uppermost coordinators and managers sanctioned. The attack on the Beirut market went practically entirely unnoticed in the West. 

ISIS, or the Islamic State, which controls the second city of Iraq, Mosul, thanks to the bungling of the American occupation of that unfortunate nation, and the sprawling province of Ramadi, is funded by exceptionally rich donors across the Gulf, primarily in Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and Qatar. The more America undermines what is left of Bashar al-Assad's army in Syria, the more it props up ISIS, al-Qaida and the al-Nusra Front. And the US State Department has failed to procure Saudi, Kuwaiti or Qatari agreements to cut off the funding for ISIS, and these are purported allies of the United States.

America's involvement has been seen as taking the Sunnis' side in the conflict with the Shia over Syria. The Defense Intelligence Agency predicted the ascension of ISIS, noting that "this is exactly what the supporting powers of the [Syrian Islamist] Opposition want..." The American government was considered one of the most critical of all of those "supporting powers," which under Obama has been funding and training Islamist "rebels" in Syria for years with the ultimate objective of overthrowing Assad's Damascus regime.

Certainly, Lieutenant General Michael Flynn, former head of the Defense Intelligence Agency, voiced the truth of the matter in a major interview with Mehdi Hassan of Al Jazeera:



> “Hasan: You are basically saying that even in government at the time you knew these groups were around, you saw this analysis, and you were arguing against it, but who wasn’t listening?
> 
> Flynn: I think the administration.
> 
> ...


Obama's endless prattle about the noble rebel freedom fighters from a George Lucas movie, the "Free Syrian Army," was a figment of either his or some Washington bureaucrat's imagination. What the Americans formed, trained, funded and supplied was a poisonous _potpourri_ of pernicious Islamist fighters, and as the American forming, training, funding and supplying of this group continued and became greater and greater as the conflict in Syria continued, the latest American intelligence invention, the demon baby ISIS was born. No, not all of these fighters became ISIS terrorists: a great many formed al-Nusra, in other words, al-Qaidia's fully-functioning and almost shockingly powerful affiliate in Syria, receiving major donations from Saudi and Qatari investors after seeing how the group was nurtured along from conception to birth by their American handlers. 

"Armies" which had been presumably looked into and examined by American intelligence all shifted in allegiance, and the arms and training and funding all provided the quintessential foundation for the rise of the horror show in the Middle East known as the Islamic State. 

The entire misbegotten "war on terrorism," which has taken on the characterization of seeking the removal of all secular despots, from Egypt to Libya to Syria, has built the very framework of complex terror operations ISIS is pulling off now with minimal Middle Eastern resistance. 

ISIS serves a purpose, however, for Washington and its chief Middle Eastern ally, Israel. As Israeli ambassador to the United States Michael Oren stated some weeks ago, ISIS is the "...lesser evil." All of the terror groups are doubtless "bad guys," Oren conceded, yet "...[w]e always wanted Bashar Assad to go, we always preferred the bad guys who weren't backed by Iran to the bad guys who were backed by Iran." The Israelis have viewed the Iranian regime as their great nemesis for decades and their efforts to help steer Washington's policy of backing the Sunnis against the Shia influences emanating primarily from Teheran took hold years ago. 

Two years ago Sima Shine, Israeli Minister of Strategic Affairs, opined that



> ...The alternative, whereby [Assad] falls... [A]nd Jihadists flock to Syria, is not good. We have no good options in Syria. But Assad remaining along with the Iranians is worse. His ouster would exert immense pressure on Iran.


Israeli intelligence surely share the same general, overarching objective as the Islamic State, and the ISIS assault upon Hezbollah in Beirut weakens Teheran's influence in the region. For the Israelis the best route to realizing their _realpolitik_ security goals is to see Iran's power wane, dramatically, while simultaneously seeing to it that the Sunnis direct most of their war-making on the Shia. The Israelis, correspondingly, applaud all efforts to counterattack Russia's efforts to keep Assad in power. 

On one side we have America/Israel/ISIS/al-Nusra/al-Qaida, the Saudi, Qatari, Kuwaiti and various other major donors on behalf of Sunni terror, and on the other side we have Assad/Putin/Teheran/Hezbollah and the overwhelming numerical power afforded by the existence of the "Shia Crescent." 

The Sunni jihadists trained, equipped and funded by the former, chiefly America, are taking their war to Russia (which wants to ensure that Assad's regime remains in place not only for all of the logical reasons pertaining to the Moscow/Damascus alliance that goes way back, but also to keep the thousands of Chechen militants who are engaged in the Syrian conflict presently occupied, for their continued war-making in Syria means less terrorism in and around Russia herself), and now among the infiltrating force within Europe, unleashing mayhem against a "Crusader" country which has been striking targets important to ISIS in Syria since September in France.

One of the more striking images of the conflict was conjured by the _Daily Mail_, referencing "ghoulish Israeli day-trippers armed with binoculars" who make the journey upon a majestic mountain in the Golan Heights so that they can watch the mayhem play out in the triple threat war to the death between the American-funded Islamic State, Assad's forces and the "moderate" rebels of Syria. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ish-Israeli-daytrippers-armed-binoculars.html 

ISIS staging the Paris attacks signposts the terror group's efforts to further escalate the conflict, inviting precisely French President Francois Hollande's "pitiless war" (ISIS leaders probably rejoiced upon hearing that phraseology employed). And for the Israelis, who see ISIS as a huge net plus to their strategic goals, this provocation on the part of ISIS gifts Israel with exactly what it has been seeking for decades: the invasion of the westernmost parts of Syria by foreign forces friendly to Israel (France, America, Britain), providing the Israelis with a proxy army of sorts buffering the Jewish State from its host of Middle Eastern foes. 

And just as Israel's security is, from the perspective of Tel Aviv, enhanced by the imposition of Western forces in and around Syria, ISIS sees nothing but wonderful things ahead for it, scoring a major public relations coup throughout the Islamic world in the wake of Paris, as the conflict will provide all of the recruiting legwork necessary to expand their operations all by itself.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

TNA is Here said:


> I have to say I'm pretty baffled by Isis? What's the point? What's the message they are trying to convey to the World? "We destroy and bomb things?".


ISIS goal is simple...the one-world caliphate that many radical Islamist groups are demanding. They firmly believe they can go back to the days of the 7th century when Islam spread throughout the civilized Western world. Unlike other groups like Al-Qaeda, ISIS is willing to go out of their way to fulfill their goals. Al-Qaeda considers ISIS too hardcore, if that is even remotely possible.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

check the comments under this article

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...assport-body-suicide-bomber-Stade-France.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ody-suicide-bomber-Stade-France.html#comments


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> I have to say I'm pretty baffled by Isis? What's the point? What's the message they are trying to convey to the World? "We destroy and bomb things?".


The message is that if you attack them on their turf, they will attack you on yours.

It's what takes place in active warfare. France declared war on ISIS a long time ago when they started bombing them in Syria, this is simply a continuation of the war.

The only difference is that Europeans aren't used to taking it on the chin while they are waging war somewhere else. I'm not saying that ISIS is justified or anything, but again, this is generally what tends to happen when you're involved in wars. It's naive to believe that this stuff wouldn't happen while you're bombing the hell out of people beyond your borders and attacking them with drones.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

TNA is Here said:


> I have to say I'm pretty baffled by Isis? What's the point? What's the message they are trying to convey to the World? "We destroy and bomb things?".


I think at this point the goal of the attacks is to get this type of response out of the rest of the world. Get Western countries to bomb them more and get the average person in the area to blame the west for why their lives are miserable and create more extremists.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

FITZ said:


> I think at this point the goal of the attacks is to get this type of response out of the rest of the world. Get Western countries to bomb them more and get the average person in the area to blame the west for why their lives are miserable and create more extremists.


Oh, there is no question that further Western interventions in the Middle East are one of the chief goals of ISIS in the conducting of their terror attacks.

No one on earth is so thrilled with US intervention in the Middle East as the terror groups that the US has either directly or indirectly spawned. What has been the result of a decade-and-a-half of ceaseless intervention? It has destabilized, polarized and radicalized the entire region. Most particularly the American invasion of Iraq has created the perfect storm of turmoil, directly fomenting a vast sectarian civil war between Sunni and Shiite Muslims. Thanks to American intervention the most sectarian forces have gained from the conflict. The Salafist networks like al-Qaida and the Islamic State have received the greatest benefits of American intervention.

The Iraqi town of Ramadi, capital of the Province of Anbar, fell to the Islamic State; in Libya, the town of Misurata, as well as the bombed-out Gardabya air base, were abandoned to allow ISIS to overtake following a deadly suicide bombing; in Syria, the last government-held town in Idlib province fell to Jabhat al Nusra, al-Qaida's Syrian affiliate; the Islamic State conducted the suicide bombing of a major Shiite mosque in Saudi Arabia; in Yemen, Al-Qaida in the Arabian Peninsula, or AQAP, seized and airport and oil refinery... 

The 2003 invasion of Iraq by America, leading to the dismantling of the Iraqi state, utterly destabilized the nation, providing the ideal conditions of a Sunni/Shiite civil war that would never have happened as it has without that invasion. Early on the U.S. regime took the Shiite side, backing the most sectarian, pro-Iran Shiite fiefdoms within Iraq, which were all installed as the new government, following the ethnic cleansing of Baghdad Sunnis. 

The war gave the most advantageous platform possible for Abu Musab al-Zarqawi's growing organization, which transmuted into Al-Qaida in Iraq (AGI), and then the Islamic State. Sunni tribes agreed to ally with AQI simply because of the wanton brutality of American forces and the virulently anti-Sunni Shiite brigades, all of which proved to be an even worse, deadlier threat to their lives. When the Sunnis turned on AQI in 2006, AQI became forever marginalized within Iraq.

However, the next year saw the Americans, the Saudis and all of their regional cohorts commence with "Redirection," which was the strategic shift toward Sunni insurgents to counter the growth and prestige of the rapidly more powerful "Shia Crescent," stretching as it does from Iran to Syria, and which had become completed by the very U.S.-installed Shiite regime in Baghdad. All of this was primarily directed by the Sunni Saudis and Israeli intelligence, who are both fearful of once-rising Iranian power.

And once the Arab Spring began to flow in 2011, the "Redirection" of American policymakers primarily informed the supporting of dangerous, malevolent revolutionaries seeking to overthrow the secular governments above them, such as Bashar al-Assad, a member of the Shiite Alawite sect, in Damascus. The chief American terror networks in the insurgency were fanatical Salafist groups such as AQI/Islamic State and Jabhat al-Nusra, or the Syrian Al-Qaida. When the Obama administration sent "aid" for the "rebellion," it meant empowering and unleashing those groups.

Hezbollah is daily recruiting among Shiite forces, declaring that American imperialism in the region is leading to a Sunni superpower of terror. In every way, the more the Western intervention and involvement, the stronger the terror networks inevitably all become.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

markoutsmarkout said:


> It fixes a lot. It makes identifying terrorists much easier because they will stick out. It also removes vast numbers of potential terrorists. And helps to preserve traditional European culture.
> 
> The West needs to get together and create a new "Israel" for European Muslims and refugees.


Does that mean you are not accepting tourism dollars from anyone but Caucasian Europeans in the future?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Does that mean you are not accepting tourism dollars from anyone but Caucasian Europeans in the future?


huh?


----------



## Mr. High IQ (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

> A Muslim restaurant worker on Friday night saved the lives of two injured women during the deadly Paris attacks that left over 129 dead and over 350 injured. Recalling the horrifying incident, Safer, a Muslim of Algerian origin, said he was at work behind the bar of the Casa Nostra restaurant in Paris when the firing started.
> 
> It was then he saw two injured women outside the restaurant. “I saw two women out on the terrace had been hit. One in the wrist and in the other in the shoulder. They were bleeding really badly.” Despite the obvious danger, Safer decided to help the injured and ran outside to the wounded women when the firing paused briefly and brought them inside the restaurant. “I picked them up and rushed them downstairs to the basement.
> 
> ...


Source : http://tribune.com.pk/story/992354/m...paris-attacks/


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

dictainabox said:


> Wahabbism/Salafist jihadism is a relatively new turn in Islam (its growth exploded around 1970) and I am always surprised how few people know that. This isn't a fundamental part of what Islam is. That said, the moderates are going to have to start exerting more influence within Islam, because fundamentalist imams are fucking people's shit up.
> 
> And fuck Saudi Arabia.


If you actually knew the history of where extremism in Islam arose, its not the Saudis. In fact, for all the shit they take, Saudis have a very uncomfortable relationship with Islam. The history of Saudi Arabia was that Saud united a bunch of tribes with the help of some clerics --- so, an agreement was reached that the princes, descendants of Saud, would rule the new country thanks to the backing of the clerics, but would allow the clerics a free hand in the religious matters of the state. 

The royal sheikhs and princes are typically fond of debauchery that Islam forbids - fast cars, women, etc. But the clerics have all the power over the locals.

Radical Islam did not arise with wahabbism, though the latter is now a template for terrorists. Islam, like Christianity, has had a brutal past, especially in India.

Look at the words of Ahmad Sirhindi, an Islamic sufi poet who lived between 1564-1624): 

_"Whenever a Jew is killed, it is for the benefit of Islam".
_

Or Qazi Mughisuddin, in the 13th century, who served Alauddin Khilji, who in turn ruled India at the time:

_"The Hindus are designated in the Law as ‘payers of tribute’ (kharaj-guzar); and when the revenue officer demands silver from them, they should, without question and with all humility and respect, tender gold. If the officer throws dirt into their mouths, they must without reluctance open their mouths wide to receive it. By these acts of degradation are shown the extreme obedience of the zimmi [dhimmi], the glorification of the true faith of Islam, and the abasement of false faiths. God himself orders them to be humiliated , (as He says, ‘till they pay jaziya) with the hand and are humbled…The Prophet has commanded us to slay them, plunder them, and make them captive…No other religious authority except the great Imam (Hanifa) whose faith we follow, has sanctioned the imposition of jaziya on Hindus." _

Notice how similar these quotes are to ISIS and Al Qaeda propaganda? And they are not wahhabis. The difference is, terrorism was called "conquest" in medieval times, so it was all good. While Christianity became integrated into society and mellowed down, the medieval mindset in Islam has not changed much.

Now, does this mean the religion as such is wholly violent? No, no more than any other religion. But there are certainly more ambiguous passages in the Koran than any other holy book. 

The Koran has some verses which alternatively recommend peace and war with non-believers. Extremists take the interpretation that if a person is a non-believer and does not endorse Islam, that itself is an act of war against muslims and so violence is recommended. Moderate muslims go by the interpretation that unless provoked, the Koran encourages peaceful co-existence with non-believers. 

What Mohammed really thought, who knows. But it sure is a challenge for the followers of this faith to tackle.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Remember how I said I felt safe because I lived in a relatively small German town? Well, fuck me, because they arrested 7 suspects today practically right around the corner from where I work. Holy fucking shit!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Has the EU announced any new laws or rolled out the Trans-Pacific Partnership in the midst of this paranoia and chaos? Not sure where to look for news on it. There has been so little political coverage and they usually like to roll out shit like that amongst a tragedy.


----------



## Mr. High IQ (Nov 24, 2011)

*Video: Turkey Fans Boo Moment of Silence for Paris Attacks, Then Break Out Into This Chant | TheBlaze.com*

https://twitter.com/ecetoksabay/status/666685293924216832


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Reaper @L-DOPA

Interesting to analyze the apparent mastermind of the attack, the 28-year-old, Belgium-born Abdel Hamid Abaaoud. Something of a "rock star" among his Islamic State cohorts. He was the commander of all ISIS forces at Deir-al Zor, and is now their primary European recruiter. He was behind the potential attack that was foiled by three Americans on the train bound for Paris earlier this year, as well as an attack on a Parisian suburb church, also earlier in 2015. http://www.lemonde.fr/attaques-a-pa...me-des-attaques-de-paris_4811009_4809495.html Islamic State videos regularly showcase Abaaoud, the most infamous one of which displays him dragging several corpses that have been tied to the back of his truck as he maniacally laughs. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...DRAGGING-huge-pile-bodies-truck-laughing.html The official ISIS magazine, _Dabiq_, has interviewed him multiple times.

Here Abaaoud boasts of his returning to Belgium right under Belgian authorities:



> “A brother had taken video footage of some of us before a battle, but his camera got lost and was later sold by a murtadd to a Western journalist. I suddenly saw my picture all over the media, but alhamdulillāh, the kuffār were blinded by Allah. I was even stopped by an officer who contemplated me so as to compare me to the picture, but he let me go, as he did not see the resemblance! This was nothing but a gift from Allah.”


Two foot soldiers recruited by Abaaoud happen to be blood brothers--Brahim and Salah Abdeslam--and they took part in the café and restaurant attacks, the first using his suicide belt to detonate himself while Salah was able to escape. As we now know, Salah was detained on the Belgian border, but like Abaaoud, the authorities there let him go. http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...er-hours-after-the-killings-but-a6735656.html

Abaaoud had wanted to behead a magistrate in the Belgian city of Verviers, but Belgian police raided the terrorists' safe house, killing two of his newest recruits at the time in the process. Abaaoud was not at the safe house at the time, said to be coordinating all of the top ISIS operations from somewhere in Greece. A large cache of arms was uncovered in the suburbs of Athens. A few days after the raid, the Athens police department claimed to have captured and arrested Abaaoud, but as the _Daily Mail_ reported, "he had given them the slip." http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-Europe-s-border-mocks-police-clutches.html

In spite of all of the resources utilized in attempting to arrest Abaaoud in the general vicinity of Athens, the fact that he was able to elude his would-be captors remains something of a fascinating mystery. The _Guardian_ noted:



> “Asked if the suspected leader remained on the run after two people were arrested in Athens on Saturday in connection with the Belgian investigation, Koen Geens, the justice minister, told VRT television: ‘That is indeed the case. Last night’s arrests did not succeed in nabbing the right person. We are still actively looking for him and I presume we will succeed,’ he added.”


Or, as Abaaoud put it to _Dabiq_:



> “Allah blinded their vision…. My name and picture were all over the news yet I was able to stay in their homeland, plan operations against them, and leave safely when doing so became necessary.”


Is Allah blinding the vision of various police forces in Europe and myriad intelligence agencies monitoring Abaaoud's comings and goings, or is he being protected on the orders of some espionage directive? Is this a situation not unlike Ali Hassan Salameh of Black September and Al Fatah, who was paid by the CIA to not attack various American diplomats in the 1970s and provide the CIA about ongoing terror operations throughout Europe? Salameh ordered his men to guard Americans and other Westerners as they evacuated the West Beirut seaside swimming club by the United States Sixth Fleet on June 20, 1976. David Ignatius reported in _The Wall Street Journal_ that Salameh was "a backdoor channel between the U.S. and the P.L.O.," protecting and even reportedly furnishing multiple senior American diplomats with tips about assassination schemes dreamed up and to be executed by Palestinian terrorist networks with which he had many contacts. Salameh, after all, was one of the chief masterminds of the 1972 Olympics massacre of eleven Israeli athletes in Munich. Reportedly, according to Ignatius, Salameh was able to even contact no less than at-the-time U.S. Secretary of State Henry Kissinger, tipping Kissinger off to plots harmful to Western interests. Salameh was the chief executive of Squad 17, the heavily trained, U.S. Marines-like security force for Fatah in the 1970s, and was a good friend of Yasser Arafat. Some months before Salameh was killed by the Mossad planting his Volkwagen with a bomb on January 22, 1979, the CIA footed the bill for sending him to Florida's Walt Disney World as a token of appreciation of all of his hard work on behalf of the Agency, as Salameh had always said he wanted to see that place while speaking to his Agency and U.S. State Department contacts. 

The CIA had apparently blocked multiple assassination attempts by the Mossad before they finally exacted their revenge for Munich in early 1979, but his slaying infuriated Arafat, who knew that close American ally Israel was responsible. 

Perhaps the police in Belgium and Greece and now perhaps Turkey (there's an unconfirmed rumor that the Turks knew precisely where Abaaoud was while he stayed in an Ankara safe house, but somehow the terror "rock star" slipped the authorities again) are just the Keystone Cops, or perhaps something other than Allah is blinding all of these agencies and police forces.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Sliver C said:


> What Mohammed really thought, who knows. But it sure is a challenge for the followers of this faith to tackle.


No, it's not that much of a challenge apparently because out of a total of 1.7 billion muslims in the world only at most a hundred thousand are radicalized and even of those radicalized who knows how many are even really about the faith itself or just abusing its interpretation.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Remember how I said I felt safe because I lived in a relatively small German town? Well, fuck me, because they arrested 7 suspects today practically right around the corner from where I work. Holy fucking shit!


they are only suspects, why are you getting scared


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

dashing_man said:


> they are only suspects, why are you getting scared



I doubt that they just went after these fuckers and arrested them for no reason whatsoever. The fact that they didn't have enough evidence to nail them doesn't really mean much. The Boston bombers were known to the authorities long before the attack went down, one of the main suspects connected to the Paris attacks was stopped by police AFTER everything went down and was let go, now they're chasing him across Europe. These are just a couple of examples. 

It's not even that they could strike where I live, but it's still fucked up that these people are literally that close to home.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> I doubt that they just went after these fuckers and arrested them for no reason whatsoever. The fact that they didn't have enough evidence to nail them doesn't really mean much. The Boston bombers were known to the authorities long before the attack went down, one of the main suspects connected to the Paris attacks was stopped by police AFTER everything went down and was let go, now they're chasing him across Europe. These are just a couple of examples.
> 
> It's not even that they could strike where I live, but it's still fucked up that these people are literally that close to home.


these terrorists are everywhere in every face in every religion. Nearly every organization know about them which tells that these people are not ordinary people, they are trained mercenaries


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

In connection with another headline making event






Can we bring the fucking draft back?


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

:troll


----------

